# 7Gebirgsgeschichtchen



## Handlampe (18. Januar 2004)

Wollte hier mal eine neue Reihe mit 7 Gebirgsanektoten in das Rennen bringen. 

Wir waren heute mit 5 Leuten im ominösen Gebirge unterwegs. Oberhalb von Oberdollendorf fuhren wir nichtsahnend in einen Weinberg hinein. Wohlgemerkt: Breiter asphaltierter Weg mit etwa 12% Steigung bergan. 
So ging es dann mit dem extrem hohen Tempo von ca. 15 km/h den Berg hinauf, als uns schon aus etwa 100m Entfernung ein pelzbemanteltes Muttchen wildgestikulierend   entgegenkam. 
Ich zitiere hier mal: " In unseren??? Weinbergen ist radfahren verboten  ...*fluchzeter*....steigt sofort ab...*kurzvordemkolapssteh* .... ihr dürft hier nicht fahren....haut ab hier....uswusw." 
Nachdem wir dann an ihr vorbeifuhren, versuchte sie dann zwei von uns vom Rad zu stoßen. Einem Dritten meiner Kumpel drohte sie dann sogar Prügel an. Dieser blieb stehen und meinte dann nur sie solle sich an einen Platz begeben, wo ihr vielleicht geholfen wird.

Wir sind dann weiter gefahren und haben oben dann noch einen entgegenkommenden Biker vor der drohenden Lebensgefahr in die er sich begibt wenn er diesen Weg weiter befährt, gewarnt. 

Manchmal fragt man sich wirklich, wie bzw. ob überhaupt manches Gehirn arbeitet.   

Zumindest ist der Rest der Tour immerhin friedlich verlaufen.


----------



## Handlampe (27. Januar 2004)

Wir waren am letzten Sonntag mit einem gemischten Trüppchen (2w+4m) im 7Gebirge unterwegs und was soll ich sagen: Nur nette Menschen- sprich Wanderer- kein einziges böses Wort- kaum zu glauben. 
Es ist also eigentlich bei den Wanderern fast genauso wie bei den Bikern: Da gibt es halt auch die berühmten "schwarzen Schafe", nur das diese bei den Wanderern durch dumme Sprüche und gezeter    auffallen. 

Der grösste Teil allerdings ist doch friedlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (27. Januar 2004)

HUHU

Keine Lust zu schreiben!! Klick 

Gruß


----------



## Heimwerker King (27. Januar 2004)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Keine Lust zu schreiben!! Klick
> 
> Gruß


Hi Zusammen,
der geht glaub ich besser... Wegenutzung im Siebengebirge  

Dann kannst Du den ganzen Thread lesen


----------



## Handlampe (24. April 2004)

*Vorankündigung* 




Am Mittwoch den 28.4. gibt es die 2. Feierabendrunde mit dem TT im 7 Gebirge. Wer also Lust hat, mit diesen Gestalten zu biken, der kann sich hier  anmelden.


----------



## M.Panzer (25. April 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> *Vorankündigung*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da kann ich nur sagen mitfahrn das ist eine super Truppe, bei der auch immer eine Stunteinlage dabei ist. Wenn´s klappt fahr ich am Mittwoch mit ansonsten wieder ab mitte Mai. Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (27. April 2004)

Na, die Wetterfrösche sagen ja für morgen nix Gutes vorraus.... und das können sie ja meistens ja ziemlich gut.

Wollen wir aber trotzdem mal das Beste hoffen.


----------



## Handlampe (29. April 2004)

Na, das war ja eine feine Runde gestern.

Immerhin haben sich bei dem Sauwetter 4 Leute am Treffpunkt eingefunden: Sandra, Thomas, Jörg und meine Wenigkeit.

Tja, was soll man noch sagen: Anfangs hatten wir noch Glück....naja...nicht Alle....Jörg hat schon die erste Dusche bei der Anfahrt zum Startpunkt mitbekommen. Der Rest konnte sich noch in Sicherheit bringen. 

Nach dem Schauer ging es dann auch im Wald....alles wunderschön grün...alles sprießt...alles wächst. Bis zu den Breibergen war also alles noch in bester Ordnung. 
Aber dann kam es über uns. Ich hatte ein wenig das Gefühl, ich währe auf einer Schiffstour: Zuerst mal das viele Wasser um mich rum...zum Anderen befand ich mich bei der Abfahrt in akuter Seenot....will sagen...meine Kontaktlinsen im Zusammenhang mit dem Wasser haben gebrannt, wie der Teufel. 
Naja, wir haben uns ja noch in eine Schutzhütte retten können, aber eigentlich wars da ja schon zu spät. Und nachdem es sich dann so richtig eingeregnet hatte, sind wir dann am Rhein entlang zurück zum Startpunkt. 

Weiß nicht mehr genau....sind wir durch den Rhein geschwommen....oder dran vorbei gefahren....naja...auf jeden Fall läuft es ja auf das gleiche hinaus.


----------



## Lüni (29. April 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na, das war ja eine feine Runde gestern.
> 
> Immerhin haben sich bei dem Sauwetter 4 Leute am Treffpunkt eingefunden: Sandra, Thomas, Jörg und meine Wenigkeit.
> 
> ...




Hallo zusammen,

die Feierabendrunde Teil 2 war doch schön.   Einmal nass geworden fand ich den Rest halb so wild und soweit ich weiß hat es auch keine Stunts oder so gegeben. Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, war zum einen ein guter Test für meine neue Regenjacke (sie hat soweit bestanden) und zum anderen eine kleine Übung für die Alpen, da solls auch manchmal regnen, wenn man so unterwegs ist. Sorgen bereiten mir allerdings meine Schuhe, die sind selbst nach einem Tag, mehr oder weniger in der Sonne, immer noch patsch nass.

Also bis zur nächste Feierabendrunde in hoffentlich besserem Wetter.

Mit Grüßen aus Bonn
Jörg


----------



## Schnucki (30. April 2004)

AHA....
in diesem Thread kann sich Frau für die schöne Feierabend-Tour bedanken. Waren super Trails, die ich noch nicht kannte  Es gab auch keine Stunts aber dafür eine Geisterschaltung, die aber eigentlich nur ein nicht richtig eigespanntes Hinterrad war   Nur gut, dass ich diesmal auf Sicherheit gegangen und keine 5 Meter Sprünge gemacht habe  
Brr aber nass und kalt war es am Ende dann doch  
Übrigens kommende Woche soll es doch schön werden hat die Wettervorhersage heute verkündet  
Also ich wäre kommenden Mittwoch wieder dabei!
Viele Grüße 
Sandra


----------



## Handlampe (30. April 2004)

Schnucki schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab auch keine Stunts aber dafür eine Geisterschaltung, die aber eigentlich nur ein nicht richtig eigespanntes Hinterrad war   Nur gut, dass ich diesmal auf Sicherheit gegangen und keine 5 Meter Sprünge gemacht habe
> Übrigens kommende Woche soll es doch schön werden hat die Wettervorhersage heute verkündet
> Also ich wäre kommenden Mittwoch wieder dabei!
> Viele Grüße
> Sandra



Hi Schnucki

Das nächste Mal kontrolliere ich persönlich, ob all deine Laufräder fest sind....und wenn ja...dann will ich aber was sehen... unter einem three-sixty-superman sead grab-no handed-no footed-table top- mit einer Flughöhe von mind. 10 Meter und einer Flugdauer von mind. 2 Minuten kommst du da nicht weg   

Ansonsten würd ich  mich natürlich freuen, wenn du das nächste Mal wieder dabei bist, vielleicht schafft es Marco ja auch mal mitzukommen.

P.S. 
Meine Freundinn hat für den Montag eine Damenrunde ausgeschrieben...da wird sie bestimmt den von mir erwähnten Indianerpfad fahren. Sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fungrisu (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich komme aus Bonn und suche noch jemanden der in der Woche Abens noch eine Runde im 7 Gebirge dreht. Wann und wo trefft Ihr Euch denn immer?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (2. Mai 2004)

Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> ich komme aus Bonn und suche noch jemanden der in der Woche Abens noch eine Runde im 7 Gebirge dreht. Wann und wo trefft Ihr Euch denn immer?
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Hi Jörg

Treffpunkt ist zur Zeit die Fähre Königswinter-Mehlem. Ich denke aber mal, das wir das wieder ändern werden, weil manche auch mit dem Auto anfahren und es da mit der Parkerei nicht so toll ist. 
Neuer Treffpunkt ist dann auch wieder, so wie früher der Eingang zum Nachtigallental (unter der B42)


Wann wir genau fahren findest du dann im Last-Minute-Biking


----------



## -courgi- (2. Mai 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ... unter einem three-sixty-superman sead grab-no handed-no footed-table top- mit einer Flughöhe von mind. 10 Meter und einer Flugdauer von mind. 2 Minuten kommst du da nicht weg




Ich würde sogar sagen, daß da min. schon ein Nollie Barspin to div. flairs, flip to manual, flip to sprocket, flip to walltap, 360° Transfer to Busdriver to Tailwhip über ne fette Wurzel drin sein muß!   

... nix für ungut


----------



## Schnucki (3. Mai 2004)

-courgi- schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde sogar sagen, daß da min. schon ein Nollie Barspin to div. flairs, flip to manual, flip to sprocket, flip to walltap, 360° Transfer to Busdriver to Tailwhip über ne fette Wurzel drin sein muß!
> 
> ... nix für ungut



Häh...Männers was geht ab!?


----------



## Lüni (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sieht es den aus mit der Feierabendrunde die 3te hat jemand Lust??

Jörg


----------



## Lüni (4. Mai 2004)

Noch mal Hallo zusammen!

Uwe hat ja für Donnerstag schon was eingetragen war so auf den Mittwoch fixiert, dass ich das gar nicht gesehen habe. 

click 

Also ich bin dabei  

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (4. Mai 2004)

Lüni schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mal Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Uwe hat ja für Donnerstag schon was eingetragen war so auf den Mittwoch fixiert, dass ich das gar nicht gesehen habe.
> 
> ...




Hi Jörg

Ich hoffe, du liest das noch. Hab den Termin jetzt doch auf Mittwoch gelegt, weil dann die Meisten von uns können.
Hatte eigentlich eh nur auf Donnerstag verschoben, wegen schlechter Wettervorhersage, aber die sieht ja dann für morgen doch nicht mehr so schlecht aus.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. Mai 2004)

Nachdem ich von Euch viel Gutes über das Siebengebirge gelesen habe, bin ich dort mal hingefahren und habe mich selbst davon überzeugt.

Naja, den Namen "Gebirge" verdient das Siebengebirge wohl zurecht. Ich bin knapp 35 Kilometer gefahren und war dann schon ziemlich alle. Das geht im Siebengebirge nur hoch und runter. Aber dafür entschädigen einen die herrlichen Ausblicke und die schöne Landschaft. War ein gelungener Tag.

Beneide Euch darum, dass Ihr ein derart interessanten Gebiet vor der Tür habt. Aber man kann nicht alles haben.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (5. Mai 2004)

@ hardy aus k

Naja, das 7Gb liegt ja wohl auch nicht so weit von K entfernt, oder? Manche fahren per Bike hin, machen dort ne Tour und fahren auch wieder zurück!
Per PKW ist man doch in max 20min dort. Kannst dich ja mal einer Tourengruppe anschließen, das ist echt hilfreich um nicht zuviel unnütz alleine in der Gegend rumzustochern. Man kriegt viel eher die schönsten Spots gezeigt und in der Gruppe kommt auch mehr Spaß auf...


@ handlampe

Wenn das Wetter hält, werd ich heut mal versuchen rechtzeitig anzukommen. Letzte Woche bin ich schon in Leverkusen im Stau versackt, dann fings kräftig an zu regnen, so daß ich in K-Mühlheim wieder umgedreht hab. War wohl auch besser so. So groß ist nach DEM Winter mein Verlangen nicht nach Schlamm und Dreck. Aber heute werd ich trotzdem das "Bike-Teil des Jahres" anschrauben. Einige Ecken im 7GB sind ja trotz porösem Untergrund recht feucht, ums mal gelinde auszudrücken.

bis dann 

enrgy


----------



## Lüni (5. Mai 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jörg
> 
> Ich hoffe, du liest das noch. Hab den Termin jetzt doch auf Mittwoch gelegt, weil dann die Meisten von uns können.
> Hatte eigentlich eh nur auf Donnerstag verschoben, wegen schlechter Wettervorhersage, aber die sieht ja dann für morgen doch nicht mehr so schlecht aus.



Ihr macht Sachen. 

Meine Flexibilität bzw. die meiner Familie hat Grenzen aber angesichts des zu erwartenden Spaß bei der Tour, werde ich das unmögliche möglich machen und mit kommen.

Jörg


----------



## seoman (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo in die Runde

Ich wohne in Mehlem (seit kurzem) und jetzt nach fast acht Jahren packt mich so langsam wieder das Bikefieber.

Ich denke, so in ein- zwei Monaten werde ich mich mal bei Euch einfinden. Erst mal muss etwas Grundkondition her... 

Liebe Grüße, Henning aka seoman


----------



## Handlampe (5. Mai 2004)

Tach zusammen.

Als Erstes Mal: Entschuldigung an Don Centurion (sorry, hab leider den Namen vergessen) Unser neuer Centurionfahrer ist leider im Downhill von den Breibergen verschüttet gegangen. Ich hoffe mal nicht er liegt jetzt irgendwo im Hang und kann das lesen. Sorry, war auch mein Fehler, mir war einfach nicht bewusst, das es da noch eine andere Abfahrt gibt, ist mir erst aufgefallen, nachdem wir wieder zurückgefahren sind, um dich zu suchen.
Ich hoffe, du bist Heile wieder zu Hause angekommen.

Ansonsten war es wieder eine nette Runde, bei phantastischem Wetter, diesmal ohne Regenguß. 
Am Anfang waren es noch 9, bei dem folgenden Photo, am Ende des Trails, hinunter vom Auge Gottes, dann derer nur noch 6 (5+1)


----------



## Lüni (6. Mai 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen.
> 
> Als Erstes Mal: Entschuldigung an Don Centurion (sorry, hab leider den Namen vergessen) Unser neuer Centurionfahrer ist leider im Downhill von den Breibergen verschüttet gegangen. Ich hoffe mal nicht er liegt jetzt irgendwo im Hang und kann das lesen. Sorry, war auch mein Fehler, mir war einfach nicht bewusst, das es da noch eine andere Abfahrt gibt, ist mir erst aufgefallen, nachdem wir wieder zurückgefahren sind, um dich zu suchen.
> Ich hoffe, du bist Heile wieder zu Hause angekommen.
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe alle sind gut nach hause gekommen auch die, die frei- oder unfreiwillig die Tour frühzeitig beendet haben.

Irgendwie mach es doch mehr Spaß ohne Regen zu fahren.

Mit dem Foto hat es diesmal auch besser geklappt Kaum macht mans richtig schon funktionierts auch.







Bis zum nächsten mal
Jörg


----------



## Centurion (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo Uwe und der Rest von der Gang!

Ich lebe nochÂ . Sorry ich hÃ¤tte vorher sagen sollen das ich seit einem Sturz  bei einem NÃ¼rburgringmarathon  ( wo ich deftig die Erde gekÃ¼st habe) nur noch die Berge runter krieche. Ich bin seit dem der absolute Slow-Downhiller- bei mir ist so ne Sperre eingebaut.
Ich hole mir seitdem meine Schmerzen lieber beim Berghoch fahren, nachdem man sich 20 bis 30 Minuten gemÃ¼tlich warm gefahren hat.

Ging es gestern den Berg runter machte es nur zisch, boing und Ihr ward weg und ich stand ganz alleine und einsam im dunklen SiebengebirgeÂ .
Weil ich irgendwie noch den Namen ÂAuge GottesÂ im Ohr hatte bin ich dann nach dem ich ganz allein und verlassen  im Wald war Ã¼ber den Himmerich und Drei Eichen dort hin gefahren.  Als da aber auch niemand war und ich immer noch ganz alleine im finsteren Wald war bin ich Ã¼ber Drei Eichen, dem Einsiedeltal und dem Lohrberg nach Hause  gefahren  und hab mich um 20 Uhr an der Brust meiner Freundin ausgeheultÂ ï

Es war schÃ¶n Eure Bekanntschaft gemacht zu haben, aber ich glaube ich bin nicht so der Rudelfahrer  (mehr der ÂEinsamme Wolf TypÂÂ)

So long, Hals und Beinbruch!

Centurion


----------



## Enrgy (6. Mai 2004)

Das war ja mal ne richtig geile Tour gestern! Herrliche Abendstimmung, super Trails, keine Äste im Weg, nur ein paar vereinzelte Jogger, wie ausgestorben das Gelände, trotz des Wetters! Nur das Tempo bergauf war mir ein bissi zu hoch. Aber wenn wir auch so ne Lokomotive dabei haben...

man sieht sich

Gruß enrgy


----------



## Lüni (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wie siehts mit einer Feierabendrunde am Mittwoch aus hat jemand Lust?

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (12. Mai 2004)

Lüni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie siehts mit einer Feierabendrunde am Mittwoch aus hat jemand Lust?
> 
> Jörg



Ich bin diese Woche aus dem Rennen - Spätschicht   

Es sei denn, ihr wollt so gegen 21.30 losfahren


----------



## Lüni (12. Mai 2004)

Ich werde auf jeden Fall fahren, wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte: Dont hesitate communicate.  

Jörg


----------



## M.Panzer (16. Mai 2004)

Wer fährt denn diesen Mittwoch bin wieder da Gruß Stunt-beck!


----------



## Lüni (18. Mai 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Wer fährt denn diesen Mittwoch bin wieder da Gruß Stunt-beck!



Hallo,

ich werde auf jeden Fall wieder fahren habe aber nur bis 19:30 Uhr Zeit!

Zusammen fahren? Click


----------



## M.Panzer (18. Mai 2004)

Lüni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich werde auf jeden Fall wieder fahren habe aber nur bis 19:30 Uhr Zeit!
> 
> Zusammen fahren? Click



Hi Jörg ich werde die Vatertagstour von Ralf mitfahrn, deshalb bin ich morgen nicht mit von der Partie. Außerdem habe ich noch einen Termin am Mittwoch Abend den ich fast vergessen hätte also viel Spaß und nächsten Mittwoch bin ich wieder dabei. Gruß Stunt-beck


----------



## blitzfitz (18. Mai 2004)

Lüni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich werde auf jeden Fall wieder fahren habe aber nur bis 19:30 Uhr Zeit!
> 
> Zusammen fahren? Click



Hallo Joerg,

naechsten Mittwoch wuerde ich auch gerne mitfahren. Wie waere es mit 18:00 als Startzeit? Vorher bekomme ich die Ketten am Schreibtisch einfach nicht ab.   

Bis dann,
Ralf


----------



## Lüni (18. Mai 2004)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Joerg,
> 
> naechsten Mittwoch wuerde ich auch gerne mitfahren. Wie waere es mit 18:00 als Startzeit? Vorher bekomme ich die Ketten am Schreibtisch einfach nicht ab.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralf,

von mir aus ist 18:00 Uhr kein Problem. Aber bis dahin is ja noch ein bißchen Zeit, wer weiß wie meine Kette zum Schreibtisch bis dahin aussieht.

Viel Spaß beim Rheinhöhenweg! Ich bin mal die erste Hälfte von Koblenz aus Richtung Süden gefahren, dieser Teil lohnt sich auf jeden Fall viele nette Trails.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## M.Panzer (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute wie siehts denn aus hat jemand Lust am Dienstag schon die Feierabendrunde zu fahren? Ich werde wohl am Mittwoch nicht können da ein Kumpel von mir umzieht und ich Ihm versprochen habe zu helfen. Also meldet euch wenn ihr Lust habt.


----------



## Enrgy (26. Mai 2004)

Na, das war ja mal wieder "lekka"!! Trotz leichter Blessuren an meiner Komadelle... Aber wer braucht schon Speichen...und Luft in den Reifen ist auch nur was für Weicheier...Zumindest gabs wie immer genug zu lachen   

Da sind ja doch noch 1100Hm zusammengekommen. Tja, lockere Feierabendrunden gibts erst wieder, wenns schon um 8 dunkel wird. Aber ist ja nicht mehr lang, in 4 Wochen werden die Tage ja schon wieder kürzer   

Gruß Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (27. Mai 2004)

Auf alle Faelle haben wir sehr geschmeidig die Hoehenmeter vernichtet(das waren doc nie 1100*g*). Hat Spass gemacht mit euch. Hoffe ihr koennt verzeihen das ich 2 - 3 mal die Kontrolle ueber mein Vorderrad verloren hab..


----------



## Handlampe (27. Mai 2004)

Jep, war wieder eine sehr entspannende Runde.   

Wieder einmal ein paar neue nette bikende Mitmenschen kennengelernt, alte Bekanntschaften aufgefrischt, nette Wege mit dem Bergfahrrad hinauf und wieder hinunergelitten, Herz was willst du mehr.


----------



## M.Panzer (1. Juni 2004)

Wie siehts aus fahrt ihr morgen wieder die Feierabendrunde ab 17 Uhr30 dann bin ich auch dabei. Gruß Micha.


----------



## Lüni (1. Juni 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts aus fahrt ihr morgen wieder die Feierabendrunde ab 17 Uhr30 dann bin ich auch dabei. Gruß Micha.



Ich werde leider diese Woche nicht fahren können  , muss meine Fahne beim Kunden hissen.


----------



## Backloop (1. Juni 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts aus fahrt ihr morgen wieder die Feierabendrunde ab 17 Uhr30 dann bin ich auch dabei. Gruß Micha.



wie sieht´s bei Dir am Donnerstag aus. Würde mir gut passen.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## M.Panzer (2. Juni 2004)

Backloop schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht´s bei Dir am Donnerstag aus. Würde mir gut passen.
> Gruß Thomas


Hi Thomas Donnerstag ist gut passt mir auch besser, wie wärs denn mit 17 Uhr oder 17 Uhr 30 in Königswinter. Gruß Micha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backloop (2. Juni 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Thomas Donnerstag ist gut passt mir auch besser, wie wärs denn mit 17 Uhr oder 17 Uhr 30 in Königswinter. Gruß Micha.



Hi Micha
Super, 17:30 Uhr passt mir gut. Treffen wir uns am Eingang Nachtigallental?
Meine Nr:0173-5495690 für alle Fälle.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## M.Panzer (2. Juni 2004)

Backloop schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Micha
> Super, 17:30 Uhr passt mir gut. Treffen wir uns am Eingang Nachtigallental?
> Meine Nr:0173-5495690 für alle Fälle.
> Gruß Thomas


Ist in Ordnung ich bin da hier noch meine nummer 0175/2753225 bis morgen Gruß Micha.


----------



## M.Panzer (3. Juni 2004)

Hi Thomas wollte nur noch mal sagen war heute ´ne schöne Tour mit dir bis die Tage, Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (8. Juni 2004)

Falls es morgen nach Gewitter ausehen sollte, können wir die Tour ja noch kurzfristig canceln. Meine Handynummer steht ja bei den Tourendaten. 

Ansonsten sehen wir uns morgen, zur Zeit sind wir ja nur zu dritt (Jörg, Markus und ich) aber vielleicht gesellen sich ja noch der Ein oder Andere dazu.


----------



## M.Panzer (8. Juni 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Falls es morgen nach Gewitter ausehen sollte, können wir die Tour ja noch kurzfristig canceln. Meine Handynummer steht ja bei den Tourendaten.
> 
> Ansonsten sehen wir uns morgen, zur Zeit sind wir ja nur zu dritt (Jörg, Markus und ich) aber vielleicht gesellen sich ja noch der Ein oder Andere dazu.


Sollten wir morgen nicht zum Griechen gehen bin ich natürlich dabei welch eine Frage.

Bis dann Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (8. Juni 2004)

Nach erfolglosen Reperaturversuchen meines geliebten MTB ist es nun leider so, das ich morgen nicht im Besitz eines funktionierenden Bergrades bin  
Daher kann ich leider nicht mit in's 7Gebirge. Tut mir leid, hab die Tour auch rausgenommen. 
Werd hier langsam zum Abknicker und Warmduscher.

Kommt auch noch hinzu, das mich zur Zeit ein wenig der Heuschnupfen gepackt hat- trägt auch nicht gerade zur Motivation bei


----------



## Ploughman (8. Juni 2004)

Mensch Uwe,

fang nicht an abzukacken - wird schon wieder  . Am Radon ist auch das Innenlager draußen, hoffe allerdings auf baldige Ersatz-Lieferung. Denke, du hast 'n neues Rennrad? Werde mich am Donnerstag jedenfalls auf Asphalt bewegen, wenn du Lust hast, können wir ja das Sahrbachtal fahren oder so, Treffpunkt wäre dann Rheinbach. Woran krankt denn das Juchem?

Ciao
Dieter


----------



## Handlampe (8. Juni 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Uwe,
> 
> fang nicht an abzukacken - wird schon wieder  . Am Radon ist auch das Innenlager draußen, hoffe allerdings auf baldige Ersatz-Lieferung. Denke, du hast 'n neues Rennrad? Werde mich am Donnerstag jedenfalls auf Asphalt bewegen, wenn du Lust hast, können wir ja das Sahrbachtal fahren oder so, Treffpunkt wäre dann Rheinbach. Woran krankt denn das Juchem?
> 
> ...



Hi Dieter

Is nix Schlimmes- Schaltwerk gewechselt... nur keinen neuen Zug gehabt...und der Alte ist so derart ausgefranselt, das ich ihn nicht mehr benutzen kann.
Am Donnerstag hab ich ja auch schon ne Tour hier reingestellt, wenn ich die jetzt auch wieder lösche.... daher kann ich auf dein Angebot mit Rennradfahren leider nicht zurückkommen.

Sollte man trotzdem mal einen Termin klar machen. Hätte mal wieder Lust auf eine grosse Runde Asphalt


----------



## Lüni (9. Juni 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Nach erfolglosen Reperaturversuchen meines geliebten MTB ist es nun leider so, das ich morgen nicht im Besitz eines funktionierenden Bergrades bin
> Daher kann ich leider nicht mit in's 7Gebirge. Tut mir leid, hab die Tour auch rausgenommen.
> Werd hier langsam zum Abknicker und Warmduscher.
> 
> Kommt auch noch hinzu, das mich zur Zeit ein wenig der Heuschnupfen gepackt hat- trägt auch nicht gerade zur Motivation bei



Und ich fahre doch!

Du läst Dich von einem blöden Schaltzug aus dem Konzept bringen, dass sollte sich aber bald wieder ändern und das mit dem Heuschnupfen ich weiß nicht musst halt nicht alles einatmen was dir so vor die Nase kommt.  

Also wenn jemand mitkommen will Klick


----------



## M.Panzer (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo Uwe es ist wirklich immer wieder schön zu sehen was sich einige Leute einfallen lassen nur um nicht das Radel benutzen zu müssen.   Wenn ich das früher gewusst hätte wäre ich mit 2 bikes gekommen. Du hättest dann zwar mit dem Bike meiner Frau fahren müssen, quasi also mit nem Frauenrad aber (das ist ja wie du dich schon selbst bezeichnet hast) für Warmduscher kein Problem.  
P. s. : Sieh also zu das du bald wieder was fahrbares hast damit diese Lästerei endlich wieder aufhört.

Gruß Stunt-beck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lüni (15. Juni 2004)

Hallo Freunde der Feierabendrunde im 7GB,

wie sieht die Lage aus kommt jemand mit am Mittwoch eine Runde drehen in, auf und drum herum?

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## kette rechts (15. Juni 2004)

Hy Lüni,

bin Morgen zwischen 16.30h und 17.00h in Königswinter und starte von da zu einer kleinen Runde.

Bei Interesse 0178-846 58 48.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Handlampe (15. Juni 2004)

Lüni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Freunde der Feierabendrunde im 7GB,
> 
> wie sieht die Lage aus kommt jemand mit am Mittwoch eine Runde drehen in, auf und drum herum?
> 
> ...



Hi Jörg

Ich denke das ich mein Rad morgen soweit fit bekomme um ein gepflegtes Ründchen zu drehen. Treffpunkt 17 Uhr wie gehabt, Eingang Nachtigallental?

Weiß aber noch nicht so genau, ob alles klappt, bitte ruf mich doch vorher nochmal an: 0163/3347249 

Ansonsten hab ich mal wieder für kommende Woche einen offiziellen Termin eingetragen Klick


----------



## Lüni (16. Juni 2004)

Alles klar also dann heute um 17:00 Uhr am Eingang Nachtigallental.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## M.Panzer (17. Juni 2004)

Hi Uwe und Jörg wie wars denn gestern? Ich dachte ich seh euch noch da ich schon vor 16 Uhr mit meinem Hund unterwegs war, aber wenn ihr schon um 17 Uhr loszieht, konnte das natürlich nicht klappen. Dann wohl bis nächste Woche, Gruß Micha.


----------



## Goldfisch (17. Juni 2004)

Lüni schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar also dann heute um 17:00 Uhr am Eingang Nachtigallental.
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



Was mir ein Rätsel ist, wo seid ihr da nur hochgefahren. Die Nachtigallenschlucht (ich denke, ihr meint den Weg, der am Lemmerz-Bad vorbei hoch führt) ist doch schon im Hochsommer kaum zu fahren, insbesondere die ersten Meter, bis der Asphaltweg, der hoch zum Drachenfels führt, gekreuzt wird, war am Wochenende nicht mal runter zu fahren (10-20cm tiefer Matsch) geschweige denn hoch??

Bitte klärt mich doch mal auf, ich fahre sehr gerne im 7G, aber die meisten Wege sind mir zu schwer - speziell dieser. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man den fahren kann... :-/

Viele Grüße
Michael (aka Goldfisch)


----------



## Lüni (17. Juni 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Uwe und Jörg wie wars denn gestern? Ich dachte ich seh euch noch da ich schon vor 16 Uhr mit meinem Hund unterwegs war, aber wenn ihr schon um 17 Uhr loszieht, konnte das natürlich nicht klappen. Dann wohl bis nächste Woche, Gruß Micha.



Hi Micha,

ich muss Dir leider Berichten, dass Uwe immer noch die Ausrede mit seinem kaputten Rad benutzt, also wieder gekniffen hat. Ich denke mit dem ist nicht mehr viel los.  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Lüni (17. Juni 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir ein Rätsel ist, wo seid ihr da nur hochgefahren. Die Nachtigallenschlucht (ich denke, ihr meint den Weg, der am Lemmerz-Bad vorbei hoch führt) ist doch schon im Hochsommer kaum zu fahren, insbesondere die ersten Meter, bis der Asphaltweg, der hoch zum Drachenfels führt, gekreuzt wird, war am Wochenende nicht mal runter zu fahren (10-20cm tiefer Matsch) geschweige denn hoch??
> 
> Bitte klärt mich doch mal auf, ich fahre sehr gerne im 7G, aber die meisten Wege sind mir zu schwer - speziell dieser. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man den fahren kann... :-/
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael,

also wir fahren meist die Strasse nicht direkt an Lemmerz-Bad vorbei sondern etwas unterhalb dieser Strasse durch den Wald. Der Weg ist im unteren Teil mit einer neuen Schotterauflage versehen worden d.h. Matsch ist da keiner. Aber ich habe da auch noch nie übermäßig viel Matsch erlebt. Gestern sind wir allerdings nur ein kleines Stück im unteren Bereich gefahren und dann links Richtung Bundesstrasse abgebogen.

Ich bin nicht sicher ob wir vom gleichen Weg reden. 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Goldfisch (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo Jörg,

danke für Deine Antwort.



			
				Lüni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nicht sicher ob wir vom gleichen Weg reden.
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg



Wahrscheinlich nicht. Wenn wir den gleichen Weg meinen würden, wüsstest Du sicher,welchen ich meine, denn der sieht aus wie ein frisch gepflügter Acker. Speziell dieses Stück, um das es mir geht, ist eigentlich immer matschig und obendrein sehr steil. Man könnte die Räder sicherlich da hoch tragen (so lang ist das Stück nicht), aber die Radschuhe kann man hinterher wegwerfen. Ich bin am vergangenen Wochenende da runter gelaufen und hab mir gedacht: No way.

Meist bin ich im südlichen 7G unterwegs, mir scheint es, dass die Steigungen da nicht so krass sind und auch einem Anfänger wie mir genügen. Obendrein begegnet man hier keiner Menschenseele 

Aber nochmal kurz gefragt: Mit "Eingang Nachtigallental" meinst Du doch auch den großen Schotterparkplatz vom Schwimmbad, der nach dem steielen Asphaltstück kommt, oder?

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lüni (17. Juni 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> danke für Deine Antwort.
> 
> ...




Hallo Michael,

ich kenne dort nur ein kurzes matschiges Stück auf dem Weg Richtung Milchhäuschen aber das ist wirklich kurz 30m oder so.

Der Eingang zum Nachtigallental ist nicht am Schotterparkplatz, da bist Du schon zu weit oben und parallel dazu. Der Eingang ist hinter der Teerauffahrt zum Lemmertz-Bad hoch unter der B42 durch und dann gehts rechts ins Tal rein.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Goldfisch (17. Juni 2004)

Lüni schrieb:
			
		

> Der Eingang zum Nachtigallental ist nicht am Schotterparkplatz, da bist Du schon zu weit oben und parallel dazu. Der Eingang ist hinter der Teerauffahrt zum Lemmertz-Bad hoch unter der B42 durch und dann gehts rechts ins Tal rein.



Oho, das guck ich mir mal an. Ich habe kaum "Anreise" weil ich aus Bad Honnef komme. Die ersten 5 km fahre ich am Rhein lang und bin dann gerade gut aufgewärmt, um das mal in Angriff zu nehmen. Ich fürchte zwar trotzdem, dass das zu steil für mich ist, aber man sucht ja auch nach Herausforderungen... ;-)

Vielleicht begegnet man sich mal.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## M.Panzer (17. Juni 2004)

Hi Jörg warst du ganz alleine, oder sind noch andere dabei gewesen. Seid Ihr oder du links über die Brücke gefahren? Wo kommt man denn da raus ich wollte mal den Weg rechts rauf fahren kennst du den? Gruß Micha.

P. s. : Uwe was ist los fährst du noch oder schreibst du bloß ?


----------



## Handlampe (17. Juni 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jörg warst du ganz alleine, oder sind noch andere dabei gewesen. Seid Ihr oder du links über die Brücke gefahren? Wo kommt man denn da raus ich wollte mal den Weg rechts rauf fahren kennst du den? Gruß Micha.
> 
> P. s. : Uwe was ist los fährst du noch oder schreibst du bloß ?



Jep, bin unter die Schrifsteller, äh... Schriftbiker gegangen   
Naja, nicht ganz, hab zur Zeit nur zwei nutzbare Räder, Rennrad und Treckingrad. Mit dem Treckingrad war ich heute auf der Arbeit und hab hinterher noch ein paar Wege Rund um Berkum erkundet. Bin sogar auf ein paar Trails gestoßen, puh... jungejunge, so komplett ungefedert... da fliegen Einem die Plomben aus dem Gebiss   

P.S. 

Der Weg links hoch aus dem Nachtigallental geht, wie Lüni schon sagte zur Bundesstraße. Der halblinke Weg, der Anfangs steil bergan führt, leitet ein Stück am Waldrand entlang und geht dann wieder hinunter ins N-Tal.


----------



## M.Panzer (17. Juni 2004)

Danke Uwe kennst du denn auch den Weg der rechts abgeht im unteren Teil des Weges im Nachtigallen Tal. Wenn du das nächste mal um berkum rum fährst sag mir Bescheid wenn möglich fahre ich mit. Micha.


----------



## talybont (18. Juni 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Uwe kennst du denn auch den Weg der rechts abgeht im unteren Teil des Weges im Nachtigallen Tal. Wenn du das nächste mal um berkum rum fährst sag mir Bescheid wenn möglich fahre ich mit. Micha.


Wenn im unteren Nachtigallental was rechts abgeht, geht es richtung Lemmerzbad. Kann aber maximal so etwa 200 m lang und mächtig steil sein. Läßt sich von oben (Strasse um Schwimmbad) gut einschätzen. 
Ich bevorzuge allerdings die Direktvariante zum Drachenfels: Eselsweg ab Talstation mit 1,71 km und etwa 220 hm zur Aussichtsplattform. Da wird man auch am meisten angefeuert  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Panzer (18. Juni 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Oho, das guck ich mir mal an. Ich habe kaum "Anreise" weil ich aus Bad Honnef komme. Die ersten 5 km fahre ich am Rhein lang und bin dann gerade gut aufgewärmt, um das mal in Angriff zu nehmen. Ich fürchte zwar trotzdem, dass das zu steil für mich ist, aber man sucht ja auch nach Herausforderungen... ;-)
> 
> Vielleicht begegnet man sich mal.
> 
> ...



Hi Michael ich will morgen zwischen 13Uhr30 und 14 Uhr ins 7Geb. und zwar vom Nachtigallental aus. Es wird eine lockere Runde da ich meinen Hund mitbringe, wir könnten wenn du wolltest uns treffen. Entweder an der Fähre oder am Nachtigallental. Melde dich wenn du Lust hast. Gruß Stunt-beck.

P.s. : Uwe ich kann dir ja ein Bike leihen, da ich mit dem Auto komme. Da passen auch zwei rein. Sollten noch mehr Leute Lust verspüren mit zu fahren einfach melden, damit ich den Lunchsack mit Teilchen füllen kann.


----------



## M.Panzer (23. Juni 2004)

Ich schau mal vielleicht schaffe ich es morgen doch werde alles in Bewegung setzen Gruß Micha.

P.s. : Kann sein das ich dann schon weiß wo wir grillen können.


----------



## M.Panzer (25. Juni 2004)

Gestern war es also soweit, ich habe die Begegnung mit der 3. Förster-Art gemacht. Ich kam vom Lorberg über einen Trail Richtung Löwenburg hinunter, als ich den Wald verließ sah ich gerade noch einen Jeep über den Weg rauschen. Der Fahrer hatte mich anscheinend auch gesehn und kam sofort zurück. Sprang aus dem Auto und brüllte sofort los. Ob ich wüßte das ich mich im Naturschutzgebiet befinde? Ich wollte noch sagen das ich das wüßte da kam schon die nächste Atacke: der Hund muß sofort an die Leine!!!!!!! Als ich ihm erklärte das ich gar keine Leine habe, wurde das Gesicht immer dunkler, und ich dachte gleich frisst er mich auf. Da ich mich nicht Ausweisen wollte, wollte er schon die Polizei rufen, nach einenigen weiteren Diskussionen ließ er mich dann aber doch fahren, natürlich nur auf breiten Wegen wo mindestens ein Auto her kann. Als ich wieder los fuhr gab er mir noch eine Info mit auf den Weg, das der Lorberg nächstes Jahr ganz zu gemacht würde auch für Wanderer. Also ich würde sagen lasst uns doch das ganze 7Geb. schließen, denn die Allgemeinheit und der Biker im besonderen zählen heute nicht´s mehr. Zumindest nicht bei solchen Bürokratenhengsten.


----------



## Enrgy (25. Juni 2004)

War sicher ein Fußballfan und nach dem "Drama" vorgestern sind ihm beim gestrigen Abreagieren mit der Flinte auch noch die Tiere laufen gegangen. 
Da kamst du Biker als Sündenbock schlechthin gerade recht, um seinen Adrenalinspiegel wieder etwas in die Reihe zu bekommen.


----------



## Handlampe (8. Juli 2004)

Da mir der Feierabendrunden Thread langsam ein wenig voll wird, gibts jetzt meine neuesten Infos hier:
Hab gestern die Tour, die am 14.7. geplant ist, in und um das 7Gebirge inc. Schiffspassage abgefahren: Die ganze Geschichte wird schon etwas länger: 49 km, reine Fahrzeit war bei mir ca. 3 Stunden bei einem Schnitt von ca. 15km/h. Höhenmeter kann ich leider keine liefern, da es zu der Zeit als mein Tacho gefertigt wurde noch keine Höhenmeter gab... hat wohl den einfachen Grund, da sich die Gebirge einfach noch nicht aufgefaltet hatten   

Es gibt eine sehr schöne Panoramatour... bitte nichts besonders Spektakuläres erwarten, was die Trails angeht (obwohl natürlich ein echtes Highlight nicht fehlen darf) ...aber ansonsten mal eine nette Abwechsung auch für die Leute, die das 7Gebirge schon in-und auswendig kennen.


----------



## talybont (8. Juli 2004)

Und ich habe mich schon gewundert, was Dein Auto da gemacht hat. Angeblich hattest Du doch keine Zeit, oder?  

MfG,
Armin


----------



## Handlampe (8. Juli 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich habe mich schon gewundert, was Dein Auto da gemacht hat. Angeblich hattest Du doch keine Zeit, oder?
> 
> MfG,
> Armin



Tja, morgens hab ich ja diese Woche Zeit ...die Tour hat ja bei mir eigentlich auch ein wenig länger gedauert: Morgens losgefahren- Tour bis Mehlem geradelt- mal eben 8 Stunden gearbeitet und Abends dann mit der Fähre wieder zurück zum Auto- naja, mit der Fähre rüber zum Auto war der Plan... mir ist dann leider die letzte Fähre um 21.50 vor der Nase weggefahren   ... so durfte ich dann den kleinen Umweg über die Südbrücke nehmen, um über den großen Strom zu kommen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. Juli 2004)

@handlampe

Absolut korrekt, Deine Tour hier über den Thread zu koordinieren. Im Feierabendthread blickt wirklich keiner mehr durch   

Wenn Du mich fragst, sollten wir die Feierabendrunden im 7G zukünftig immer hier koordinieren. Ein Argument für mich ist auch dabei, dass wir da ganz unterschiedliche Gruppen ansprechen. Es gibt nur wenige wie mich, die in beiden Bereichen am Feierabend fahren.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Handlampe (8. Juli 2004)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @handlampe
> 
> Absolut korrekt, Deine Tour hier über den Thread zu koordinieren. Im Feierabendthread blickt wirklich keiner mehr durch
> 
> Wenn Du mich fragst, sollten wir die Feierabendrunden im 7G zukünftig immer hier koordinieren.




Yep, das sollten wir tun. 
Tja, mit deinen Feierabendrunden hast du ja ne ganz schöne Lawine losgetreten


----------



## Enrgy (8. Juli 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Yep, das sollten wir tun.
> Tja, mit deinen Feierabendrunden hast du ja ne ganz schöne Lawine losgetreten




...Die Geister, die ich rief...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Panzer (8. Juli 2004)

Man könnte auch mal sagen das immer um 17 Uhr 30 Mittwochs vom Nachtigallental aus gestartet wird. Das könnte man immer einplanen und wenn mal nicht so viele da sind ist es auch nicht schlimm, wir sind auch schon zu zweit gefahren. Dann könnte man sich das posten auch sparen. Überlegt euch das mal, Gruß Micha.


----------



## talybont (8. Juli 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte auch mal sagen das immer um 17 Uhr 30 Mittwochs vom Nachtigallental aus gestartet wird. Das könnte man immer einplanen und wenn mal nicht so viele da sind ist es auch nicht schlimm, wir sind auch schon zu zweit gefahren. Dann könnte man sich das posten auch sparen. Überlegt euch das mal, Gruß Micha.


Nun sind ja nicht alle Bäcker oder Metzger, die meist ab 14:00 nichts mehr zu tun haben (es sei denn, sie sind selbstständig oder stehen im Laden)  .
Wenn ich um 16:30 Feierabend habe, bin ich um 17:00 zu Hause. Dann Klamottenwechsel und Rad in die Karre und ab dafür. Ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu stressig! Habe zwar nur 13 km, aber Ittenbach ist um diese Zeit die Hölle!
Ich kann auch nicht mit dem Rad zu Arbeit, weil wir eine Fahrgemeinschaft haben. Soll der andere dann anch Hause laufen?
Also Leute, im Sommer sind ja wohl auch 18:00 OK, oder?

MfG,
Armin


----------



## M.Panzer (8. Juli 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Nun sind ja nicht alle Bäcker oder Metzger, die meist ab 14:00 nichts mehr zu tun haben (es sei denn, sie sind selbstständig oder stehen im Laden)  .
> Wenn ich um 16:30 Feierabend habe, bin ich um 17:00 zu Hause. Dann Klamottenwechsel und Rad in die Karre und ab dafür. Ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu stressig! Habe zwar nur 13 km, aber Ittenbach ist um diese Zeit die Hölle!
> Ich kann auch nicht mit dem Rad zu Arbeit, weil wir eine Fahrgemeinschaft haben. Soll der andere dann anch Hause laufen?
> Also Leute, im Sommer sind ja wohl auch 18:00 OK, oder?
> ...


Hey Armin es war nur ein Vorschlag! Da kann man doch drüber reden, außerdem als selbsständiger Bäcker muß man anschließend noch arbeiten obwohl man um 2 Uhr 30 wieder in die Backstube muß. Es ging ja auch nur darum wenn wie gestern kurzfristig die Tour geändert oder abgesagt wird, man aber nicht mehr ins Internet geschaut hat, steht man ganz schön doof da. Um das zu vermeiden habe ich diesen Vorschlag gemacht. Wenn 18 Uhr besser ist, komme ich damit auch klar.Nichts für Ungut Micha.


----------



## talybont (9. Juli 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem als selbsständiger Bäcker muß man anschließend noch arbeiten obwohl man um 2 Uhr 30 wieder in die Backstube muß. Es ging ja auch nur darum wenn wie gestern kurzfristig die Tour geändert oder abgesagt wird, man aber nicht mehr ins Internet geschaut hat, steht man ganz schön doof da. Um das zu vermeiden habe ich diesen Vorschlag gemacht. Wenn 18 Uhr besser ist, komme ich damit auch klar.Nichts für Ungut Micha.


Ist schon klar, ich kenne das. Mein Opa war und mein Onkel ist Metzger. Die machen auch die Nacht zum Tag.
Kommst Du denn mit 4 h Schlaf hin?

MfG,
Armin


----------



## Handlampe (9. Juli 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute, im Sommer sind ja wohl auch 18:00 OK, oder?
> 
> MfG,
> Armin



Trotz der ganzen Diskusion bleibt allerdings der Termin meiner Tour für nächste Woche auf 17.30. Die Tour ist halt etwas länger und ich möchte nicht so rumhetzen müssen. 
Die weiteren Touren können wir dann gerne ab 18 Uhr starten.


----------



## talybont (9. Juli 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Trotz der ganzen Diskusion bleibt allerdings der Termin meiner Tour für nächste Woche auf 17.30. Die Tour ist halt etwas länger und ich möchte nicht so rumhetzen müssen.


Herje ist der stur!  

MfG,
Armin


----------



## M.Panzer (9. Juli 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Ist schon klar, ich kenne das. Mein Opa war und mein Onkel ist Metzger. Die machen auch die Nacht zum Tag.
> Kommst Du denn mit 4 h Schlaf hin?
> 
> MfG,
> Armin


 Im Schnitt sind es 5h aber das geht schon wat mut dat mut ne!


----------



## Handlampe (13. Juli 2004)

Tach Mädels

Na, mit dem Wetter soll ja morgen ein wenig besser werden. 
Hier noch mal die Bitte an Alle, die mitfahren. Nach Möglichkeit bitte pünktlich am Startpunkt sein, da es ja eine etwas längere Runde wird und man ja nie weiß, was alles so passieren kann. Und wenn ihr es nicht pünktlich schafft, bitte frühzeitig melden, ansonsten warten wir max. 10 Minuten (also bis 17.40 Uhr) und sind dann weg.


----------



## Enrgy (15. Juli 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Mädels
> Na, mit dem Wetter soll ja morgen ein wenig besser werden...



Satz mit X, dat war wohl nix! 
Wenigstens die Erdbeeren waren lekka!
Und: KEINE PANNE, trotz 12 Teilnehmern!
Ob sich die Tour nochmal bei besserem Wetter wiederholen läßt? 
Ich meine, es war ja schon recht dunkel, trotz verkürzter Rückfahrt!


Bis demnächst auf unseren Trails!

Gruß Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (15. Juli 2004)

Tja, trotz widriger Umstände gibt es natürlich wieder einen kleinen Bericht zur Lage der Nation bzw. zur gestrigen Feierabendrunde bzw. Wetshirtcontest



Eigentlich war es ja nur eine kleine *Stichtour* , naja, zumindest für meinen Bruder und mich:

Mein Brüderchen hatte ja schon vor der eigentlichen Tour Bekanntschaft mit diesen netten Tierchen mit den langen Stacheln und den dazugehörigen Giftpumpaparaten gemacht. Nachdem sich also eine Wespe-Biene-oderweißichwas in sein Trikot verirrt -und seine Giftspritze mittig auf seinem Brustkorb zentiert hatte, wuchs ihm dann kurze Zeit später die 3. Brust.
Also, an alle Damen, die das hier lesen: Weg mit den Schönheits-OP's ...kommt zum Team Tomburg.

Meine Wenigkeit machte diese Bekanntschaft mit diesen netten Insekten auf einer der letzten schottrigen Abfahrten dieser Runde: Ich dachte eigentlich nur: "Na, schon wieder ein Steinchen, das dir in's Gesicht fliegt" ... nur ... mit Stachel ausgerüstetes Gestein, das dir das Gift direkt in die Nase injiziert, hab ich noch nie gesehen.
Auf der Tour selber hab ich's auch garnicht so gemerkt, ja gut, ein kurzer Stich.... aber nach der Tour sah ich aus wie ein Preisboxer auf Pützchen's Markt.
Ein Auge und die Nase waren nett aufgedunsen... verdammt, hätte doch mal nach einer Hauptrolle für Rocky XV nachfragen sollen.

Also gut, genug gejammert, jetzt gibt's natürich noch ein paar Bilder:

Als erstes natürlich das klassische Einstiegsnörgelwannfahrenwirdennendlichlosjetztgehtdieknipsereischonwiederlosphoto mit allen Teilnehmern:







Übrigens, Volker... es waren 11 Leute... und nicht 12... oder hast du hin und wieder noch Einen aus dem Hut gezaubert und ich hab es nicht bemerkt.

Die Hinfahrt ging also mehr oder wenig klassisch durch das 7Gebirge. Einzige Neuheit: Eine neue _Trailberuhigungszone_ mit dazugehörigen Hindernissen






Weiter ging es auf relativ direktem Weg zum Auge Gottes, wo natürlich wieder das Trailhighlight der Tour wartete. 
Auf einigen versteckten Wegen folgte dann der engültige Abstieg zum Rhein, wo es dann die erste Überfahrt gab: Von Bad Honnef nach Rolandseck:






Aber auf der Fähre war schon gut zu erkennen, was uns noch blühen würde:







Der Drachenfels umschlung sich mit einer bösen grauen wabernden Masse. Nagut, die ersten Tropfen hatten wir natürlich schon längst abbekommen, aber was uns noch bevorstand, toppte die Sache natürlich noch um Längen

So ging es erstmal aus dem Rheingraben hoch um dann in das Drachenfelser Ländchen zu kommen. 

Es ging hoch zum letzten Höhepunkt der Runde.

Wie gesagt.... es ging hoch




...und hoch





nur um ein Ziel zu erreichen:

Die ERDBEERE


Und so zeigt also das folgende Bild eine typische Szene aus dem Rheinland:






*Polnische Erntehelfer bei der Arbeit*


Tja, den Rest kann man als "abgespült" bezeichnen: Der Regen spülte uns von der Anhöhe wieder auf direktem Weg zum Rhein ab. Leider mussten wir die Tour abbrechen und auf asphaltierten Wegen die Flucht zur letzten Überfahrt antreten.
So kam es dann, das wir die Fähre Mehlem-Königswinter mehr oder weniger für uns alleine hatten:











Nagut, zumindest hat es uns am Ende nicht die Stimmung weggespült


----------



## talybont (16. Juli 2004)

Immer dieses Siffwetter! Muss an den Mittwochsversuchen im 7GB liegen  .

War aber bis auf meine total verunglückte Reifenwahl aber eine lustige Runde. Nur taugen Reifen, die 1500 km runter haben (davon 400 km auf Südtirols Schotter) nicht für hiesigen Schlamm und Lehm. Null Grip. Deswegen habt Ihr mich manchmal fluchen gehört  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## zippi (16. Juli 2004)

Böötchen fahren paßt ja auch dann bei dem Wetter.   Willkommen bei den
R(h)einschiffern.


----------



## p_pipowitsch (16. Juli 2004)

Was für eine elende Tour. Beginnend mit der stundenlangen Fotozeremonie, danach die schon 1000 mal gefahrenen Anstiege rauf zur Wiederholung Gottes, mit abschließender x-mal erledigter und langweiliger Abfahrt. Dann kommt mal endlich was nicht ganz so bekanntest, zack schon verfährt sich der total orientierungslose Guide. Danach hätte der ganze Kram vielleicht Spaß machen können, aber nein, es regnet und wir fahren Teer zum Rhein zurück. 
Was für eine Tour, von den Bauchschmerzen nach der Völlerei auf dem erntehelferbesetzten Feld mal ganz abgesehen.
*Es war mir wie immer ein riesen Spaß mit wirklich netten Leuten. *   
Gruß
Pavel Nörgel-Pipowitsch


----------



## M.Panzer (16. Juli 2004)

Hallo Uwe vielleicht sollten wir die Tour mal zusammen fahren, wir könnten uns bestimmt auf dem zweiten Teil der Tour gut ergänzen. Von der Fähre kenne ich ein par schöne Auffahrten die wirklich Freude machen. Ich bin ab dem 09.08. wieder da werde mich bei dir mal melden, man könnte die Sache auch mal anders herum aufziehen. Bis dann viel Spaß auf den Singletrails Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (16. Juli 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> ... man könnte die Sache auch mal anders herum aufziehen.




Was heißt denn hier ...die Sache andersrum aufziehen... ich währe froh, wenn ich die Sache überhaupt mal durchgezogen bekommen würde. Langsam geht mir das Wetter doch ziemlich auf den S...ck. Man bekommt ja garkeine Tour mehr fertig.   

Wir haben die Tour eigentlich vor deiner Haustür beendet, obwohl ich ja eigentlich noch in diesen kleinen ehemaligen Steinbruch wollte. Wir sind dann über Gimmersdorf zurück nach Mehlem- Ziemlich ääpsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (16. Juli 2004)

p_pipowitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Was für eine Tour, von den Bauchschmerzen nach der Völlerei auf dem erntehelferbesetzten Feld mal ganz abgesehen.



Dran verecken hätt's du sollen


----------



## M.Panzer (16. Juli 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Was heißt denn hier ...die Sache andersrum aufziehen... ich währe froh, wenn ich die Sache überhaupt mal durchgezogen bekommen würde. Langsam geht mir das Wetter doch ziemlich auf den S...ck. Man bekommt ja garkeine Tour mehr fertig.
> 
> Wir haben die Tour eigentlich vor deiner Haustür beendet, obwohl ich ja eigentlich noch in diesen kleinen ehemaligen Steinbruch wollte. Wir sind dann über Gimmersdorf zurück nach Mehlem- Ziemlich ääpsch



Ja also wie gesagt ich melde mich wenn ich wieder aus dem Urlaub da bin, wir können dann ja auch mal unter der Woche fahren, deine und meine Arbeit sind ja nicht weit auseinander. Übrigens am Dechelsberg ist soviel nicht mit fahren. Aber am Rodderberg und dahinter weiß ich so einiges was dir auch Spaß machen würde. Gruß Stunt-beck.


----------



## Lüni (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wie siehts aus mit einer Feierabendrunde am Donnerstag??

@Uwe
Wie wäre es mit einem zweiten Versuch für die Runde von letzter Woche? 
Da Du das ja mit der Streckenplanung ganz gut im Griff hast, aber hin oder wieder bei der Wetterplanung Schwächen zeigst, würde ich diesen Part für Donnerstag übernehmen  .


Gruß
Jörg


----------



## talybont (21. Juli 2004)

Lüni schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit einem zweiten Versuch für die Runde von letzter Woche?


dann fahrt mal. Ich will mit dem Radl fahren und keine Kreuzfahrt unternehmen  . Habt Ihr Euch mal angesehen, wieviel Zeit man bei so einer Kutterfahrt verliert?

MfG,
Armin


----------



## Enrgy (21. Juli 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> dann fahrt mal. Ich will mit dem Radl fahren und keine Kreuzfahrt unternehmen  . Habt Ihr Euch mal angesehen, wieviel Zeit man bei so einer Kutterfahrt verliert?
> 
> MfG,
> Armin




Kannst ja auf der Fähre im Kreis fahren, damit dir nicht langweilig wird und dein Schnitt nicht sinkt!


----------



## talybont (21. Juli 2004)

Mal Spass beiseite, wir verlieren auf der Fähre gut eine Stunde (inkl. Warten). Das ist mir definitiv zuviel für eine Feierabendrunde. Und ob die Runde bei besserem Wetter interessanter wird, naja. Waren doch ab Rolandseck nur noch Forstwege. Die lohnen die Kreuzfahrt auch nicht.
Aber mir ist die Problematik 7GB ja bewußt, eine schöne Runde dadurch zu legen. Aber das geht, nur eben nicht in drei Stunden.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## Enrgy (21. Juli 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Mal Spass beiseite, wir verlieren auf der Fähre gut eine Stunde (inkl. Warten).



Hä? Die Auswertung von meiner Tour sagt aber was anderes: Stillstand durch Warten und Überfahrt bei der 1. Fähre: 17 Min
Stillstand bei der 2. Fähre: 6 Min
Stillstand an der elenden Ätzbahnschranke: ebenfalls 6 Minuten, die zählen aber nicht mehr, da man ja sowieso durch den Tunnel fahren kann.
Wo du da ne Stunde draus machst, ist mir schleierhaft.    



			
				talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Waren doch ab Rolandseck nur noch Forstwege. Die lohnen die Kreuzfahrt auch nicht.



Aber die ERDBEEREN !!! Nächstes Mal hab ich ne Kiste im Rucksack und pack sie mir voll.  

Also ich würde das schon nochmal machen, allerdings nicht unbedingt mit der langen Anfahrt bis zur 1. Fähre. Das hat nämlich schon 1h50min in Anspruch genommen, trotz nur ca. 6min Stillstand!

Gruß enrgy


PS: Die Jungs bei der Tour fahren gerade 1100Hm in ca. 40Minuten...


----------



## Handlampe (22. Juli 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> dann fahrt mal. Ich will mit dem Radl fahren und keine Kreuzfahrt unternehmen  . Habt Ihr Euch mal angesehen, wieviel Zeit man bei so einer Kutterfahrt verliert?
> 
> MfG,
> Armin





			
				talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Mal Spass beiseite, wir verlieren auf der Fähre gut eine Stunde (inkl. Warten). Das ist mir definitiv zuviel für eine Feierabendrunde. Und ob die Runde bei besserem Wetter interessanter wird, naja. Waren doch ab Rolandseck nur noch Forstwege. Die lohnen die Kreuzfahrt auch nicht.



Ja, auch von mir nochmal herzlichen Dank für die Blumen  

Gerade diese Tour lebt natürlich vom Wetter... als ich sie alleine gefahren bin, empfand ich die Sache als sehr interessant... immer wieder mit Ausblick auf das 7Gebirge...halt mal was anderes. Und du wirst es nicht glauben, es gab auch noch ein paar nette Abschnitte, diese folgten aber tatsächlich hinter Berkum, also nachdem wir abgebrochen haben.

Und was es an den Fähren zu nörgeln gibt, weiß ich auch nicht... ich fand es lustig.

Aber wenn du natürlich weiter für Olympia trainieren willst...bitte...


----------



## Handlampe (22. Juli 2004)

Lüni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie siehts aus mit einer Feierabendrunde am Donnerstag??
> 
> ...



Hi Jörg

Sorry, hab's zu spät gelesen, hab gestern leider kein Zugang zum I-Net gehabt. Bei DIESEM Wetter hätte man natürlich was zusammen machen können.Obwohl ich mich eigentlich nicht mehr bewegen kann- hab gestern nach 3 Monaten mal wieder ein wenig Basketball gespielt- Junge- war ich platt- das duschen hätt ich mir sparen können, danach lief mir die Soße nämlich direkt wieder am Körper runter


----------



## Handlampe (23. Juli 2004)

Ich hoffe auf jeden Fall, das als nächstes mal ein Anderer den Part des Guides übernimmt, ich hab nämlich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr auf das ständige genörgel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lüni (23. Juli 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe auf jeden Fall, das als nächstes mal ein Anderer den Part des Guides übernimmt, ich hab nämlich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr auf das ständige genörgel


Hallo Uwe!

Du bist ein sehr guter Guide der das 7GB kennt wie wenige daher will ich auf Dich als Guide nicht verzichten.



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jörg
> 
> Sorry, hab's zu spät gelesen, hab gestern leider kein Zugang zum I-Net gehabt. Bei DIESEM Wetter hätte man natürlich was zusammen machen können....


Bin gestern so 40km gefahren, die Trails waren teilweise zwar noch recht feucht war aber trotzdem nett wie schon lange nicht mehr. Es war auch kaum einer unterwegs. Ich glaube der Donnerstag ist wahrscheinlich besser als Feierabendrundentag geeignet als der Mittwoch da sich immer so viele Jogger unterwegs.  

Für alle die es interessiert (oder auch nicht) ich habe einige Bilder meiner Dolomiten-Runde von Ende Juni ins Fotoalbum gestellt.

@Meckere
Es nervt entweder still sein, selber den Guide machen oder einfach nicht mehr mit fahren.   

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## on any sunday (23. Juli 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe auf jeden Fall, das als nächstes mal ein Anderer den Part des Guides übernimmt, ich hab nämlich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr auf das ständige genörgel



Tja Uwe,

Undank ist der Welt Lohn   Aber ich kann das aus eigenen, traumatischen  Erlebnissen gut nachvollziehen. Dummerweise sind die seven hills für mich in der Woche nicht machbar. Aber falls das Siebengewürge an einem Wochende wieder stattfinden sollte, bin ich gerne bereit, den Amerikaner afrikanischer Herkunft für die Meute zu spielen. Könnte eigentlich auch selber einen Jour Fix   festlegen. Schau mer mal.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (23. Juli 2004)

Lüni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe!
> 
> 
> Für alle die es interessiert (oder auch nicht) ich habe einige Bilder meiner Dolomiten-Runde von Ende Juni ins Fotoalbum gestellt.
> ...




Hier,hallooo, mich interessierts, komm mir alles seeehr bekannt vor, guckst du hier.
 Dachte allerdings, das da noch mehr Schnee gelegen hätte. Dafür schauts noch sehr ruhig aus.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Lüni (23. Juli 2004)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hier,hallooo, mich interessierts, komm mir alles seeehr bekannt vor, guckst du hier.
> Dachte allerdings, das da noch mehr Schnee gelegen hätte. Dafür schauts noch sehr ruhig aus.
> 
> Grüsse
> ...


Hallo Michael,

Deine Bilder kenne ich doch schon.  
Ich bin KW 27 (letzte Juni erste Juli Woche) da gewesen und hatte auch Angst zu viel Schnee zu sehen, aber bis auf ein paar kleinere Felder war alles vollkommen unproblematisch obwohl mindestens acht 2000m Päße dabei waren.

Das beste war das Wetter 7 von 8 Tagen Sonne ich habe saumäßiges Glück gehabt oder doch gute Planung?!?  .

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Lüni (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sieht es aus mit einer Feierabendrunde am Mittwoch oder fahren alle bei der Langenfeldrunde mit?

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## talybont (27. Juli 2004)

Lüni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie sieht es aus mit einer Feierabendrunde am Mittwoch oder fahren alle bei der Langenfeldrunde mit?
> 
> ...


Ich bin ab Freitag in Duisburg beim 24h-Rennen, das am Samstag startet. Bis dahin were ich wohl eher die Beine hochlegen und Körner sparen. Auf ein paar Meter kommt es mir nun auch nicht mehr an.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## Handlampe (27. Juli 2004)

Lüni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie sieht es aus mit einer Feierabendrunde am Mittwoch oder fahren alle bei der Langenfeldrunde mit?
> 
> ...



Hi Jörg

Schreib doch schonmal ne Tour für nächste Woche aus.


----------



## Lüni (27. Juli 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jörg
> 
> Schreib doch schonmal ne Tour für nächste Woche aus.


Hallo Uwe,

bei mir ist das ein wenig schwierig, weil sich immer erst recht kurzfristig entscheidet ob ich nun fahren kann oder nicht. Ich bin aber gern bereit bei der nächsten Tour (bei der ich dabei bin) den Guide    zu spielen.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (3. August 2004)

Also, für alle die, die morgen noch nix vorhaben gibt es morgen wieder mal ne 7Gebirgsrunde. 

Mein Bruda und ich sind auf jeden Fall da (es sei denn, es Gewittert) 
Für Alle, die sich jetzt noch anmelden bitte ich pünktlich am Startpunkt zu sein, da ich bis morgen nicht mehr online sein werde und daher nicht mehr kontrollieren kann, ob und wieviele sich angemeldet haben.

Anmeldung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (7. August 2004)

Da ja diese Forum hier momentan ein bischen krankt, stelle ich mal hier einen Fahrtermin rein:

Heute 14:00 am Lemmerzparkplatz (zwischen Nachtigallental und Bahnhof) in Königswinter, nette Runde für Sash31, der das 7GB kennenlernen möchte. Wer will, darf mit  So etwa 3 h bei mittlerem >Tempo sollen es werden.

MfG,
Armin (0174/801 92 68) / [email protected]


----------



## Handlampe (29. August 2004)

Kaum aus dem Urlaub, muss ich doch mal wieder was für meine Kondition tun.

Am Mittwoch gibt es dann also wieder eine Abendrunde durch das Gebirge der 7 Berge. 
Geschwindigkeit ist schon einen ticken schneller... 
Ziel: Bezwingung aller 7 Gipfel bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit   

Anmeldung


----------



## Enrgy (29. August 2004)

Oiha, da haste dir (uns) aber was vorgenommen! Kann aus eigener Erfahrung nur sagen, daß ab 20.30Uhr im Wald nix mehr zu sehen ist. Spaß macht das dann nicht mehr, wenn man die vorher mühsam erkämpften Höhenmeter in Schleichfahrt wieder runtereiert. Schau´mer mal, dann seh´mer schon, wie unser Kaiser immer so schön sagt...


----------



## Handlampe (31. August 2004)

So, hab die Tourgeschwindigkeit für morgen jetzt doch von schnell auf mittel reduziert, damit auch Alle mitkommen   

Also, am Berg darf ruhig ein wenig Rennen gefahren werden, aber oben werden dann Alle wieder aufgesammelt.

Mal schauen wieviele Gipfel wir denn schaffen.


----------



## M.Panzer (31. August 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> So, hab die Tourgeschwindigkeit für morgen jetzt doch von schnell auf mittel reduziert, damit auch Alle mitkommen
> 
> Also, am Berg darf ruhig ein wenig Rennen gefahren werden, aber oben werden dann Alle wieder aufgesammelt.
> 
> Mal schauen wieviele Gipfel wir denn schaffen.


Wirklich ärgerlich das ich morgen nicht mit kommen kann, wäre gerne mit bei den Gipelstürmen, auch wenn ich etwas später ankäm. Aber ich bin natürlich wieder zur Trainingsaufnahme im Krankenhaus. Denn wir wissen ja alle früh übt sich was ein Armstrong werden will. Gruß Micha.

P. s. : Viel Spaß morgen.


----------



## Enrgy (31. August 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...also, am Berg darf ruhig ein wenig Rennen gefahren werden, aber oben werden dann Alle wieder aufgesammelt...




Aah, sehr gut! Dann also das übliche Spiel: ich komm abgeschlagen als letzter oben an, kämpfe mich bis zur nächsten Abfahrt fast bis nach vorne und bügel im Downhill dann alle platt und bin als erster wieder unten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (1. September 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> So, hab die Tourgeschwindigkeit für morgen jetzt doch von schnell auf mittel reduziert, damit auch Alle mitkommen
> 
> Also, am Berg darf ruhig ein wenig Rennen gefahren werden, aber oben werden dann Alle wieder aufgesammelt.
> 
> Mal schauen wieviele Gipfel wir denn schaffen.



Würd auch gern mal bei euch im 7GB mit rumfahren, hat mir bisher aber von der Zeit her nie gepaßt. Vielleicht klappt es ja mal an einem WE, ich achte auf die Last-Minute-Touren.   

Ein Vorteil hätte das Ganze. Der Besenwagenfahrer könnte sich etwas mehr ausruhen.  

Vielleicht nochmal in diesem Jahr  

Bis denn Jürgen

PS: Viel Spaß und paßt ein bischen auch Enrgy auf


----------



## Centurion (2. September 2004)

Hallöchen...  !

Nachdem ich um ca. 21:20 Uhr mit meiner wippenden u. krachenden Thermoskanne wieder oben in heimatlichen Gefilden angekomme bin (Nightride läst grüßen  ...) habe ich mich hingesetzt und noch was gemalt  .

Vorsicht beim anschauen der Bilder die Ölfarben sind noch nicht ganz trocken...  !

Gruß Centurion 

PS: In großer Auflösung sehen die Bilder richtig künstlerisch aus; die Dateien haben dann aber auch zwischen 1,5 und 4 MB


----------



## Centurion (2. September 2004)

weitere Kunstwerke...


----------



## Centurion (2. September 2004)

weitere Kunstwerke...


----------



## Centurion (2. September 2004)

weitere Kunstwerke...


----------



## Centurion (2. September 2004)

weiter Kunstwerke...


----------



## Centurion (2. September 2004)

weitere Kunstwerke...


----------



## Centurion (2. September 2004)

weiter Kunstwerke...


----------



## Centurion (2. September 2004)

...letztes Gemälde!


----------



## Centurion (2. September 2004)

und noch ein Foto...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (2. September 2004)

Aah, unser Haus & Hofpapparazzi, der uns extra gestern verfolgt hat   

Gut das man auf den Bildern nicht erkennt, wie platt ich bin...

Vorschlag: leg dir doch mal ein Fotoalbum hier im Forum an und packe die besten Bilder dort rein. Muß ja nicht in 4MP-Qualität sein, kannst sie ja vorher auf 200-400Kb verkleinern. Bei der Anlage des Albums werden die Bilder dann automatisch nochmal auf 30-80Kb verkleinert, die große Variante steht aber trotzdem zur Verfügung.

Mit fast 900Hm auf nur 23km war das gestern ja schon Alpenreif! Der Einstieg über der Eselsweg hat mich erstmal nachhaltig geplättet, zum Schluß hin gings dann ja wieder. 
Bittweg im Dunkeln ist doch was feines! So sehen ECHTE Nightrides aus, wer braucht schon die Weichspüler-Variante mit Lampen...  


Gruß enrgy


PS: hier noch das Höhenprofil


----------



## Centurion (2. September 2004)

Danke für die Tips! 

... waren die ersten Bilder die ich hier hochgeladen habe, wußte erst überhaupt nicht genau wie das geht!


----------



## Handlampe (2. September 2004)

Mal wieder ein kleiner Bericht von unserer gestrigen Feierabendgipfelrunde im *Fünfgebirge*:

Sieben Gipfel haben wir dann doch nicht geschafft, aber immerhin Fünf... naja... oder Viereinhalb... obwohl ich den Aussichtspunkt neben bzw. auf dem Nonnenstromberg... weiß immer noch nicht so genau, dann auch mal als Gipfel hinzuzähle.

Die Gruppenstärke varierte so zwischen 10 und 12 Mann, wobei wir diesmal sogar noch bei der Tour Zuwachs bekommen haben... was doch sehr ungewöhnlich ist.... normalerweise ist es doch immer: 10 kleine Bikerlein.....dadadadaa   

Also: Es waren dabei:

Volker (Engry)
Thomas (backloop)
Markus (p.pipowitsch)
Thomas (daywalker74)
Miguel (entertainer)
Armin (talybont)
Ralf (blitzfitz)
Jörg (Lüni)
..... (centurion) sorry, weiß den Namen nicht
Uwe (Handlampe)
Claus
Sebastian


Hier gibt es jetzt nur Bilder von den jeweiligen Gipfeln:


1. Der Drachenfels (Hollands höchster Berg)





2. Die Löwenburg (der erste 400 'ter dieser Tour)





3. Der Lohrberg (naja, zumindest steht auf den Beschilderungen: "...zu den Lohrbergen" ... also, Einen von denen müssen wir erwischt haben   





4. *Der Ölberg*. Höchster Berg des 7Gebirges und mit 460m.ü.N.N. schon äusserst schwierig ohne Sauerstoffgerät zu bezwingen.




Auf dem Foto ist wieder sehr gut zu erkennen, was denn mal wieder für eine miese, verbitterte, angespannte Stimmung herrschte   

5. Der Petersberg





Das schwindende Licht ist doch schon sehr gut zu erkennen... zu der Abfahrt auf dem Bittweg hat sich Volker schon geäußert.


P.S. Herzlichen Dank auch noch mal an Armin, der mir seine Trinkflasche samt Inhalt zur Verfügung gestellt hat, da ich meine ja schusseliger Weise am Auto stehen gelassen habe.


----------



## Handlampe (2. September 2004)

Centurion schrieb:
			
		

> und noch ein Foto...



Schöne Bilder .... Pablo Centurion   

Besonders das mit dem Sonnenuntergang gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Centurion (2. September 2004)

Danke, danke Uwe!   

Ich glaube der Centurion heißt mit Vornamen Klaus...  

 Gruß Centurion


----------



## M.Panzer (3. September 2004)

Na das ist ja wieder ganz toll, Ihr müßt mir aber auch immer eine lange Nase machen. Wie ich sehe habt Ihr viel Spaß gehabt! Ich hoffe ja immer noch das es doch am Sonntag einige Leute vom TT zu mir, zum Babypinkeln, schaffen. Würde mich auf jeden Fall sehr freuen. Bis dann Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (3. September 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe ja immer noch das es doch am Sonntag einige Leute vom TT zu mir, zum Babypinkeln, schaffen. Würde mich auf jeden Fall sehr freuen. Bis dann Micha.




Hi Micha

Wir fahren jetzt doch mit 7 Leuten nach Winterberg, allerdings nur den Sonntag.


----------



## M.Panzer (3. September 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Micha
> 
> Wir fahren jetzt doch mit 7 Leuten nach Winterberg, allerdings nur den Sonntag.




Dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß, hoffe doch nächste Woche findet wieder eine Feierabenrunde statt dann sehen wir uns. Bis dann Micha.


----------



## Lüni (13. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

die Tage werden kürzer und die Feierabende an denen man biken kann weniger also habe ich hier mal ne Feierabendtour duch die 7 Berge rein gesetzt.

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (15. September 2004)

....oder 7 Gebirge mal andersrum

So fanden sich um 17.30 4 Biker ein um unter Jörg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



die ultimativen Uphillprüfungen zu bestehen.

So ging es also zu viert in das Nachtigallental um dort unseren fünften Mann und ehemaligen Paparazie Klaus aufzusammeln, der wieder mal das richtige Gespür hatte und uns auf der Strecke aufspürte.

So war dann die Mannschaft komplett: 





 Klaus, Thomas, Marco, Jörg und Uwe

So führte uns Jörg also auf alle schönen Downhills....diesmal allerdings in die entgegengesetzte Richtung, was aber auch mal eine durchaus interessante Variante war. Aber auch die Abfahrten waren wieder ein Genuss und so dürfte sich der Trailanteil der Tour sicherlich auf über 70 % eingependelt haben.

Auf dem Bild bezwingt mein Brüderchen gerade einen dieser Trails: Die ziemliche Rampe hoch zu den Geisbergen...besser bekannt als Achterbahn; Im Hintergrund der Ölberg





Mal wieder eine schöne Runde mit sehr angenehmen Zeitgenossen   

Für die Statistik:
Mit dabei waren also:

Marco (marco w.)
Thomas (daywalker74)
Klaus (centurion)
Jörg (lüni)
Uwe (Handlampe)

19 km ...ca. 650 hm


----------



## Lüni (15. September 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ....oder 7 Gebirge mal andersrum
> 
> So fanden sich um 17.30 4 Biker ein um unter Jörg
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

mir hats heute mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht und 80% Single Trail Anteil waren es bestimmt. Nachdem die Anzahl der Anmeldungen ja eher in Grenzen hielt waren wir ja dann doch noch zu fünft unterwegs.

Der kleine Film ist zwar nicht besonders gut geworden, aber gibt doch einen Eindruck von der Dynamik dieser Feierabendrunde auch wenn Uwe nur kurz zusehen ist. Der zweite filmische Versucht zeigt Uwe leider nur bei seinen Startvorbereitungen zum und nicht den Höllensprung selber. Ich verspreche mit der Camera ein wenig zu üben, damit es das nächste Mal besser klappt. In meinem Album ist der Film schon mal, aber wie ich den in einen Beitrag einbinde habe ich nicht raus bekommen es fehlt der Link! (Uwe hilfe!!)

Ein schlechtes Gewissen hatte ich ja schon das wir Klaus wieder mal bei einer Abfahrt verloren haben, dabei hatte ich mir so vorgenommen auf ihn aufzupassen zum glück ist er ja wieder aufgetaucht.

Bis Bald
Jörg


----------



## Centurion (16. September 2004)

Hallo   !

Mir hat es auch Spaß gemacht! 

Gerade die Einlagen von Thomas als Waldarbeiter und Baumwegrücker, Uwes filmreife Stunts, die dann doch nicht ihren Weg als Video in Jörgs Kameragehäuse geschafft haben und die Eigenschaft von Marco keinem Nervenkitzel aus den Weg zu gehen und Abfahrten zu sehen , wo ich noch nicht mal zu Fuß runtergehen würde.   

Aber wie gesagt: auf 100 Meter verblockten Single-Trail nehmt Ihr mir eine  Stunde Zeit ab;  und dann besitze ich noch die Eigenschaft bei einer Abzweigung von zwei Möglichkeiten immer die Richtige (nämlich die Falsche) zu wählen.  Mich muss man wirklich sehr an die Hand nehmen, oder vorher gut die Richtung absprechen.

Am Schluss musste ich dann wieder hoch zur Margaretenhöhe, deshalb spare ich mir immer ein paar Körner auf; und bei der Umrundung des Lohrbergs war es kurz nach 9 Uhr doch schon recht dunkel - so ganz ohne Licht. Gerade da wo der Wald noch recht viele Blätter hat war es ziemlich schwarz. Es wird doch wieder Zeit eine gute Lichtquelle an sein Rädchen zu schrauben. Am besten, glaube ich, ist es wenn man einen guten Fronstrahler + Rückstrahler und eine Helmlampe montiert. 

Fahren im Düstern schärft zwar ungemein die Sinne (man kann auf einmal mit den Händen und Füßen sehen, bzw. die Fahrbahn ertasten, aber es ist auch ungemein anstrengend und die Halsmuskulatur wird durch das unentwegte Starren -in das dunkle Nichts- immer steifer, und wo der Wald wirklich schwarz ist wird es ein echter Blindflug  . Alleine geht das noch. In der Gruppe denke ich nicht. Aber ein Nightride bei Vollmond auf nicht zu verblockten Trails macht bestimmt auch mal richtig Spaß.

Gruß Klaus Centurion


----------



## talybont (16. September 2004)

Moin,

komischerweise habe ich Euch gestern nicht gefunden  . Ich war mit Trailsuche um HohenHonnef herum beschäftigt, weil ich mich da so gerne verfranse  . Und gefunden habe ich eine nette Trailauffahrt von Rhöndorf aus. Ausserdem musste ich gestern einfach noch mal den Schmelztal-Trail fahren. Für mich der schönste und längste im ganzen 7GB. So waren es gestern bei mir 40 km mit etwa 900 hm in 2:20h. Aber um 19 Uhr war ich wieder zu Hause. Auf Nightriding ohne Latüch habe ich keine Lust  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## Handlampe (28. September 2004)

Am Freitag gibt es wohl eine der letzten Tageslicht-Feirabendrunden im Siebengebirge. Tempo ist diesmal etwas ruhiger, was natürlich nicht heißen soll, das es keine Höhenmeter gibt: Die sind im 7Gebirge immer inclusive   

Anmeldung


----------



## M.Panzer (30. September 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Am Freitag gibt es wohl eine der letzten Tageslicht-Feirabendrunden im Siebengebirge. Tempo ist diesmal etwas ruhiger, was natürlich nicht heißen soll, das es keine Höhenmeter gibt: Die sind im 7Gebirge immer inclusive
> 
> Anmeldung



Schade schade aber Freitag ist sowas von ungünstig das ich sehr unrühig schlafen werde, da ich ja die ganze Nacht durcharbeiten muß liege ich dann noch in der Koje. Wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spaß bin schon gespannt auf die Bilder. Wie wärs denn wenn wir noch mal die Tuor auf beiden Seiten des Rheins an einem Samstag oder Sonntag wiederholen würden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (1. Oktober 2004)

War eine kleine aber feine Runde heute. Den Bericht gibt's erst morgen. Hab gerade die Bilder durchgeschaut und doch das ein oder andere Mal ziemlich Schmunzeln müssen.
Vor allen Dingen unser Startbild, wo wir die bösen Easy Rider darstellen wollten ist doch ziemlich in die Hose gegangen


----------



## blitzfitz (2. Oktober 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allen Dingen unser Startbild, wo wir die bösen Easy Rider darstellen wollten ist doch ziemlich in die Hose gegangen



Was heißt denn, in die Hose gegangen? Haben wir nicht grimmig genug geschaut?? Wo sich doch jeder besonders viel Mühe gegeben hat.

Ich bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt.

Ralf


----------



## Enrgy (2. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Tomburjers,

ich war gestern auch im 7GB unterwegs, bin aber schon gegen halb vier gestartet. Ich wollte nochmal meine Traditionsrunde Rhöndorf-Breiberge-Löwenburg-Auge Gottes-Hohenhonnef-Breiberge drehen.

Wie fast immer war der Trail auf den Breibergen mit wunderschönen Konstrukten aus Holz garniert. Diesmal zur Abwechslung nicht einfach nur armdicke Stämme, nein, ganze Baumstümpfe wurden kunstvoll in Gruppen auf dem Trail drapiert. Da ich ja zum Schluß diesen Weg auch wieder runterfahre, lohnte sich das Wegräumen bei der Auffahrt auf jeden Fall.
2 Wanderinnen fortgeschrittenen Alters waren recht nett und wünschten mir Glück (der Weg ist ja so gefährlich) und daß sich die anderen Radfahrer sicherlich freuen, daß ich die "Sturmschäden" beseitige. Die mußte ich erstmal über die Herkunft der Barrieren aufklären, da haben sie dann etwas dumm aus der Wäsche geschaut!
Vor allem der letzte Steilanstieg des Breibergtrails Richtung Löwenburg war mit 5-6 Barrieren versehen.
Doch auch auf dem Gottestrail waren im oberen Teil vor dem Bach 2 oder 3 Stämme quergelegt, die man jedoch noch gut überfahren konnte.

Im unteren Teil des Schmelztals war dann zum Glück nichts mehr (noch nicht!?)

In den richtigen Genuß der Abfahrt über den zuvor geräumten Trail konnte ich nicht mehr kommen, denn ich hatte wiedermal, na was wohl, genau, einen Platten! Heute mal vorne. Wollte auf den letzten paar Metern nicht mehr Schlauch wechseln und hab etwas nachgepumpt, doch die allerletzte Abfahrt nach Rhöndorf (hinter den Gärten) war dann doch "a bissi" unkontrolliert, so daß ich die letzten 200m bis zum Auto schieben durfte. Das war nun mein 7. Platten in der 11. Tour!  

Gruß enrgy


----------



## -courgi- (2. Oktober 2004)

Hmm... ähnliches haben wir gestern auf Uwes Tour auch erlebt. Ich vermute mal - beiseite legen der Barrieren lohnt kaum. Man müßte sie schon meilenweit wegschleppen oder Abhänge hinunter schmeissen, damit die Gegenseite die Lust an der Mühe verliert, sie wieder zurück zu zerren... , oder anzünden   ! 
Stellt sich mir dann die Frage, welche Gegenmaßnahme darauf folgt?!?  

Save the Trails


----------



## Waschbaer (2. Oktober 2004)

Mich würde interessieren, welche kranken Geister sich solche Mühe machen, Tag für Tag, immer wieder die Trails zu verbauen. Ich habe wirklich - das ist nicht gelogen - Mitleid mit diesen armen Gestalten.

Jürgen,
der mittlerweile richtig gut das Vorderrad lupfen kann


----------



## -courgi- (2. Oktober 2004)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde interessieren, welche kranken Geister sich solche Mühe machen, Tag für Tag, immer wieder die Trails zu verbauen.



Wenn das tagtägliche Regelmäßigkeit ist, dann brauchst' Dir ja nur mal die Zeit nehmen und Dich irgendwo mit 'nem Fotoapparat auf die Lauer legen. Ich wette, daß von denen keiner unter 60 ist und min. jeder einen Spazierstock mit 35 angenagelten Wimpeln hat. 
Alledgins sehe ich schwarz was das Rechtliche betrifft. 

Aus dem Bild machen wir dann DinA3 Fahndungsfotos    "ACHTUNG: MUTWILLIGE ZERSTÖRUNG & KÖRPERVERLETZUNG VON 'WEGEN' UND 'NUTZERN' DURCH ABGEBILDETE PERSONEN!"   
Natürlich alles ohne Fingerabdrücke ...


----------



## Enrgy (2. Oktober 2004)

Naja, lohnen tut sich das schon allein deshalb, damit sich die Konstruteure wieder ärgern. Auf dem Breibergtrail ist auch gut zu beobachten, daß dort, wo kein Holz in 10-20m Nähe liegt, auch nichts verbaut ist.
Ich schleppe das Zeug sowieso schon ein paar Meter vom Weg weg, am besten den Berg runter.
Ganz krass war es mal letztes Jahr im Sommer, da wurden auf dem Großen Breiberg sogar extra Felsbrocken und Steine aus dem Weg gebrochen  um sie als kleine Mäuerchen in 10m Abstand aufzutürmen. Sowas tut dem Untergrund natürlich erst recht nicht gut!
Es hat aber den Anschein, daß sich diese "Sportart" leider zunehmend verbreitet.
Auch in unserer Gegend werden vermehrt solche Dinger veranstaltet.
Letztens mußte ich regelrechte Palisaden wegräumen, 50cm hoch, mit extra Ästen schräg in Wegrichtung eingebaut (nach dem Motto: sollen sich die Biker dran augfspießen  ).


----------



## -courgi- (2. Oktober 2004)

Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal den sportlichen Aspekt bei einer Tour ausser acht lassen, und sich zu einer Gruppe zusammenschliessen die solcherlei Hindernisse auf beschriebene Art und Weise Trail für Trail radikal entsorgt. Sprich, mal 20m aus den Wegbereichen schleppen etc. GGf. markante Stellen cleant von möglichen Behinderungsmaterial.


----------



## Handlampe (2. Oktober 2004)

Hier also der Bericht zur SevenMountainAngels-Tour von gestern.

Erstmal das Einstiegfoto der Beinbiker-Gang. 
Der Fotograf gab als Motto aus:   *IHR SOLLT BÖSE SEIN *  

Dann wollen wir doch mal schauen ob das gelungen ist:






Von links:

*Ralf*... na klar... als Vorgesetzter und Familienvater muß man das ja schließlich drauf haben mit dem bösen Blick.
*Stefan:* HAALLOO.....böse kucken....danke....setzen....6
*Maria*: Jaaa, du bist böse...so, als wenn dein Geselle gerade wieder ein paar Teilchen versemmelt hat  
*Marco*: Also, da müssen wir bei den Hells Angels doch noch ein bisschen auf Seminar gehen
*Uwe*: Ich kann mich nicht selbst bewerten....aber ein biserl böse bin 
ich schon
*Andreas*: Schwankt so zwischen coole Sau und miesem Schläger

Im großen und ganzen ist die Sache noch ausbaufähig   


Nicht vorenthalten möchte ich allerdings den zweiten Versuch dieses Fotos: Man beachte unsere Dame:
JUHUUUU....ICH BIN EIN KILLERMASCHINCHEN    





Nun zur Tour, weil gefahren wurde ja auch noch ein wenig.
Los ging es über den Hintenrumzumdrachenfelseselsweg. Im Hintergrund gibt es die Skyline von Bonn zu bewundern







Am Milchhäuschen und an der Achterbahn vorbei und über breite Wege kurz vor die Magharethenhöhe. Hier ging es an der Flanke des Lohrberges vorbei zu einer feinen Aussicht:






Weiter zum Löwenburger Hof um dann in das immer wieder gern gefahrene Singletrail-Highlight Breiberge abzutauchen (Diesmal sogar von einem extra angagierten Müllmann Namens Volker vorher von lästigen Baumstämmen befreit: Ich dachte eigentlich, die Fahrzeuge von Müllmännern seien orange...und nicht babyblau   )












Das nächste Foto sollte man sich mal ganz genau betrachten: Hier kommt der wahre Ghostrider Andreas zum Vorschein:

Zuerst noch scharf beobachtend mit roten Augen....schwebt er schon im nächsten Moment grinsend dahin







Am Ende des Offroadteiles gab es dann einen köstlichen Snack unserer Bäckermeisterin Maria:






Hier mal einen herzlichen Dank an Maria. Ich hätte dann bei der nächsten Tour gerne noch mal was von diesen phantastischen Tortenstückchen: 
Also:
Bestellzettel:

Artikel:____________Menge:__
Marzipanteilchen______500 Stk
Tortenstückchen______250 kg



Zurück ging es dann über Rhöndorf am Rhein entlang bei einbrechender Dämmerung nach Königswinter.

Alle Bilder und das Höhenprofil gibt es hier 

Für die HaSta (Hardy Statistik)

Es waren dabei: 
Maria (The Body)
Andreas (courgi)
marco (stumpjumper1)
Ralf (blitzfitz)
Uwe (Handlampe)
Stefan (no IBC)


----------



## Enrgy (2. Oktober 2004)

Das macht mich ja jetzt richtig glücklich  , daß meine Räumaktion auch von euch direkt noch genutzt werden konnte! 




			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Zurück ging es dann über Rhöndorf am Rhein entlang bei einbrechender Dämmerung nach Königswinter...



und da zum Säufer- ääh Winzerfest  , was der Autor geflissentlich verschweigt! Schöne Fotos, vor allem der Ghostrider...


@ courgi
Da braucht man nich nichtmal per Bike losuziehen, um solch eine Säuberungsaktion auf dem hauptsächlich betroffenen Breibergtrail durchzuführen. Kleiner Fußmarsch von Rhöndorf aus, zivile Klamotten an, wenn jmd. fragt, tut man "Sozialstunden" ableisten und den Wald säubern   
Das freut doch jeden Wanderer von ganzen Herzen! 
Wenn dagegen 10 bunte Biker da rumstochern, ist es direkt ein anderes, negatives Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (2. Oktober 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal einen herzlichen Dank an Maria. Ich hätte dann bei der nächsten Tour gerne noch mal was von diesen phantastischen Tortenstückchen:
> Also:
> Bestellzettel:
> 
> ...



Also, das ist bestimmt der wichtigste Teil der Tourbeschreibung. Die Tortenstückchen waren einfach himmlisch.

@Maria: wie sieht dein Tourenprogramm aus? Ich fahr deinem Tortenrucksack überall hinterher.   

Ciao,
      Ralf


----------



## Enrgy (2. Oktober 2004)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> @Maria: wie sieht dein Tourenprogramm aus? Ich fahr deinem Tortenrucksack überall hinterher.



Tja, dann ist der Stunt-Beck wohl abgemeldet, wie´s scheint...  

Dafür, daß ich euch die Trails freigeräumt habe, hätte ich auch gerne was von den "lekka" Kalorienbomben abgekriegt...
So wars dann nur ein Whopper-Menü.


----------



## -courgi- (2. Oktober 2004)

@Enrgy
Ruft doch mal sowas ins Leben, wenns paßt bin ich gerne bereit mit zu machen. Auch wenn ich nur eher seltener Gast bin, möcht ich trotz alledem den Fun der schnellen Trails nicht missen!


----------



## M.Panzer (3. Oktober 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, dann ist der Stunt-Beck wohl abgemeldet, wie´s scheint...
> 
> Dafür, daß ich euch die Trails freigeräumt habe, hätte ich auch gerne was von den "lekka" Kalorienbomben abgekriegt...
> So wars dann nur ein Whopper-Menü.



Gut zu wissen das ich also jetzt abgemeldet bin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Aber das hat auch was Gutes, ich habe nicht mehr so einen schweren Rucksack zu tragen und kann auch schon mal nur mit Trinkflasche fahren. Bis dann Gruß Micha.


----------



## Lüni (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir einen Wochenendtag freieisen    können und plane nun am 17.10. den Rheinhöhenweg von Koblenz Richtung Süden zu fahren. 

Ich weiß, dass eine Reihe von Euch dieses Jahr schon mal da war aber halt von Süd nach Nord und da ich grundsätzlich alles in die andere Richtung fahre    nun von Nord nach Süd. 

Starten wollte ich in Braubach kurz hinter Koblenz wie weit es gehen wird, ist noch nicht ganz klar so 80 km je nach Wetter und Licht. Abgesehen von Regen werden die Lichtverhältnisse vermutlich im Wesentlichen das Ende bestimmen also wird der Start so gegen 9-9:30 Uhr sein.

Ich bin einen Teil schon mal vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr gefahren musste aber wg. Knieproblemen abbrechen   , so dass ich da noch ne Rechnung offen habe.

Also wer Lust hat kann ja mit kommen ein Posting wird noch folgen.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Enrgy (5. Oktober 2004)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber das hat auch was Gutes, ich habe nicht mehr so einen schweren Rucksack zu tragen...



War doch eh nur Luft in den Teilchen...


----------



## M.Panzer (5. Oktober 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> War doch eh nur Luft in den Teilchen...



Danke danke mach mich nur fertig, wirst schon sehen was du davon hast.


----------



## Lüni (11. Oktober 2004)

Lüni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir einen Wochenendtag freieisen    können und plane nun am 17.10. den Rheinhöhenweg von Koblenz Richtung Süden zu fahren.
> 
> Ich weiß, ....



Hier gibt's die Tour als Termin.


----------



## Lüni (14. Oktober 2004)

Lüni schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gibt's die Tour als Termin.




Hallo zusammen,

da kein Interesse besteht und die Wetteraussichten nicht besonders sind   habe ich den Termin wieder gelöscht. Werde wohl sehr spontan alleine fahren.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (14. Oktober 2004)

Lüni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da kein Interesse besteht und die Wetteraussichten nicht besonders sind   habe ich den Termin wieder gelöscht. Werde wohl sehr spontan alleine fahren.
> 
> ...



Hi Jörg

Wir sind das Teil halt schon mit Ralf gefahren. Ich für meinen Teil würde natürlich lieber mal was Neues fahren, wenn die Anreise schon so weit ist. 
Ausserdem ist am Samstag eh schon wieder Patie angesagt  

Wenn wir also was fahren, dann mal wieder eine Ausnüchterungstour


----------



## Lüni (14. Oktober 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jörg
> 
> Wir sind das Teil halt schon mit Ralf gefahren. Ich für meinen Teil würde natürlich lieber mal was Neues fahren, wenn die Anreise schon so weit ist.
> Ausserdem ist am Samstag eh schon wieder Patie angesagt
> ...



Hallo Uwe,

is schon klar!

Dachte nur da keine andere (so weit ich weiß) interessante Tour auf dem Programm steht und ich den Teil, den ich gefahren bin, super schön fand will ich den Rest halt auch noch sehen.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Condor (21. Oktober 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hier also der Bericht zur SevenMountainAngels-Tour von gestern.
> ....
> Singletrail-Highlight Breiberge abzutauchen...


Moin,

ich hab mich heute mal aufgemacht um das Siebengebirge zu erkunden.
Gestartet bin ich Zuhause (bei Oberwinter), dann in Königswinter rüber, den Eselweg zum Drachenfels rauf, durchs Nachtigallental, übern Lohrberg, (paar mal verfahren und wieder im Nachtigallental gelandet ), Magaretenhöhe zum Löwenburger Hofs und von da den linken 4km langen Heizerwaldweg nach Bad Honnef.
Den Weg zum Breiberg-Singletrail hab ich leider nicht gefunden, kein wunder, ich war erst das  dritte mal dort. Zwischen Magaretenhöhe und Löwenburg(berg?) steht eine Bank mit Blick zum Drachenfels, davor geht ein kleiner unscheinbarer Weg Richtung Norden, ist das der? 
Ein Stückchen weiter steht noch eine Hütte mit Kilometerangabe (1,2 km Magaretenhöhe, 1km Löwenburg(berg) oder andersrum).
Könnt Ihr bitte noch eine genauere Beschreibung ausn Ärmel schütteln?
Ach ja, kurz vor dieser beschriebenen Bank kam mir heute einer im Blau-Gelben Trikot entgegen, war das zufällig jemand von euch?  

Gruß
Condor


----------



## M.Panzer (22. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Condor ich will morgen mal in die andere Richtung fahren hast du vielleicht Lust mit zu kommen ich will gegen 14 Uhr los du kannst dich ja dann bei den Terminen eitragen unter Einsteigertour. Da ich dann fast durch Oberwinter komme kann ich dann aufgabeln. Gruß Micha.


----------



## Handlampe (22. Oktober 2004)

Condor schrieb:
			
		

> . Zwischen Magaretenhöhe und Löwenburg(berg?) steht eine Bank mit Blick zum Drachenfels, davor geht ein kleiner unscheinbarer Weg Richtung Norden, ist das der?



Nein, das ist er nicht. 

Ich erklär mal eben von der Margarethenhöhe aus:
Also, du nimmst den Asphaltweg bis zum Löwenburger Hof, ich glaube, bis dahin bist du schon gekommen. An dem großen Wegekreuz vor dem Hof fährst du geradeaus bergab, also nicht nach links dem Asphalt folgen. Eigentlich muß das der von dir beschriebene Heizerweg nach Bad Honnef sein. Nach ca. 1km gibt eine Weggabel, hier rechts halten. Dahinter einfach drauf achten, wann rechts ein kleiner Weg abgeht....dürfte in einer Linkskurve des Hauptweges sein. Das Teil ist sogar mit einem Stein markiert.....ich glaube da steht _Bad Honnef über Breiberge _ 
Ab jetzt nur noch mehr oder weniger bergab auf dem lecker Trail hinunter nach Bad Honnef. Du kreuzt nachher noch mehrere Wege....diese immer überqueren...der Trail geht immer auf der anderen Seite weiter.

Viel Spass


----------



## Condor (24. Oktober 2004)

Moin,

vielen Dank für die detailierte Beschreibung. Im zweiten Anlauf hats dann heute geklappt    Gestartet bin ich wieder am Eselweg, bin rüber zum Löwenburger Hof gefahren und dann hab ich jedoch erst den mittleren Schotterweg genommen. Dort gibt es ja 3 Wege, welche Richtung Rhein gehen. Einen ganz rechts, da kommt man her, wenn man die Magareten Höhe hochfährt, dann einen mittleren Schotterweg, der anfangs auch schön zum Laufenlassen ist und links hat sich herausgestellt, dass es der richtige Weg ist. Der hat am Anfang ein ganz kurzes asphaltiertes Stück, deshalb hab ich den beim ersten mal nicht genommen. Naja, aufjedenfall bin ich dann beim mittleren Weg am Waldfriedhof gelandet und danach die "Drachenfels Abkürzung" rauf gefahren (auch nett).
Naja, anschließend bin ich dann eben nochmal zum Löwenburger Hof und bin dann den linken Weg gefahren, mit dem kleinen Stück Asphalt am Anfang und wenn man dann die Augen aufhält (mit der Beschreibung im Hinterkopf, Linkskurve => gerade aus) findet man den Trail recht einfach. Mein beschriebener Heizerweg war übrigens genau der selbe Weg, jedoch bin ich letztens an dem Abzweig vorbeigefahrn.
Der Trail selbst ist wirklich klasse, jedoch waren heute selbst dort viele Wanderer und an der engsten Stelle überhaupt (ich glaube dort wurde auch das 2. Foto aufgenommen) war dann sogar eine Familie mit Kinderwagen vor mir.
Naja, hat trozdem Spaß gemacht   

Gruß
Condor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -courgi- (24. Oktober 2004)

Condor schrieb:
			
		

> Der Trail selbst ist wirklich klasse, jedoch waren heute selbst dort viele Wanderer und an der engsten Stelle überhaupt (ich glaube dort wurde auch das 2. Foto aufgenommen) war dann sogar eine Familie mit Kinderwagen vor mir.



*schmunzel* dort bin ich gestern an selbiger Stelle auch angeranzt worden (5 köpfige Familie), daß ich auf diesem Weg nichts zu suchen hätte, wegen 3m Regel usw..usw. ... Wochenende halt  .  Zum Glück wird mir das als Gast im 7GB immer wieder verziehen


----------



## monsterchen (4. November 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Bin neu im Forum,aber nicht neu in den 7Bergen. Eure Geschichten gefallen mir echt gut. Kann man bei euren Touren eigendlich auch mit 17kg Alu unter einem etwas zu großen Hintern mithalten ?


----------



## Handlampe (19. November 2004)

monsterchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> Bin neu im Forum,aber nicht neu in den 7Bergen. Eure Geschichten gefallen mir echt gut. Kann man bei euren Touren eigendlich auch mit 17kg Alu unter einem etwas zu großen Hintern mithalten ?



Wir haben doch die unterschiedlichsten Leistungsstufen an Board. 
Wenn du regelmäßig fährst, dürfte es eigentlich kein Problem für dich sein. 
Probier es einfach mal aus. Gewartet wird selbstverständlich, wenn der Ein oder Andere mal "hinten raus fällt"

Zur Zeit fahren wir aber hauptsächlich am WE im Bereich der Tomburg, da es ja für Feierabendrunden im 7Gebirge doch ein wenig zu früh dunkel wird.


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. November 2004)

Das Team Tomburg geht auch mal wieder in das 7Gebirge. Am kommenden Samstag darf ich mal den Guide spielen und das ganze Gejammer der Mitfahrer auf mich ziehen  

Mal schauen, ob mal wieder ein paar "alte Bekannte" mitfahren.

Anmeldung


----------



## monsterchen (21. November 2004)

So ein Mist    da fährt das Team Tomburg mal wieder in den "Seven Mountains" und ich bin dann in Hamburg. Wünsche euch freie Wege und viel Spaß. 
Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## Enrgy (21. November 2004)

Tja, shit, ich muß leider auch bis 13Uhr arbeiten. Kannse nix maake!
Viel Spass schonmal im Auge Gottes!


----------



## Handlampe (22. November 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, shit, ich muß leider auch bis 13Uhr arbeiten. Kannse nix maake!
> Viel Spass schonmal im Auge Gottes!



Wollen wir hoffen das bei der Tour alles glatt läuft, und nichts in's Auge Gottes geht


----------



## blitzfitz (23. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Wollen wir hoffen das bei der Tour alles glatt läuft, und nichts in's Auge Gottes geht



Na dann viel Spass. Ich bin leider auf 'ner Party im Muensterland und kein Bike weit und breit.

Ciao,
      Ralf


----------



## M.Panzer (24. November 2004)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann viel Spass. Ich bin leider auf 'ner Party im Muensterland und kein Bike weit und breit.
> 
> Ciao,
> Ralf


das braucht man auch im Münsterland nicht es sei denn man fährt gerne gerade aus.


----------



## Handlampe (24. November 2004)

Der Termin am Samstag ist gestorben.

Mein Brüderchen will weiter am Häuschen bauen und ich fahr wahrscheinlich zum Onkel Juchem mein Fully abholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (24. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Der Termin am Samstag ist gestorben.
> 
> Mein Brüderchen will weiter am Häuschen bauen und ich fahr wahrscheinlich zum Onkel Juchem mein Fully abholen.
> 
> ...



Dann gefährden morgen schon zwei Nachtblinde Bambi im Wald.


----------



## Enrgy (24. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> und ich fahr wahrscheinlich zum Onkel Juchem mein Fully abholen.




Laß mich raten, welche Farbe?

Dann können wir unser Karussel ja demnächst aufmachen!


----------



## rpo35 (25. November 2004)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Der Termin am Samstag ist gestorben.
> 
> Mein Brüderchen will weiter am Häuschen bauen und ich fahr wahrscheinlich zum Onkel Juchem mein Fully abholen.



Was ein Glück...brauch ich mir keine Ausrede einfallen lassen, ich kann nämlich auch nicht...  
Muß mir noch 'ne Alternative für Sonntag suchen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## -courgi- (4. Januar 2005)

*Heute: 12:30 Uhr | Tatort: 7 GB - Trail Breiberge |*

39 mutwillig plazierte Barrikaden / Hindernisse 

*ich sag nur:      ​*RESPEKT!!​


----------



## eddycorsa (4. Januar 2005)

Da scheint einer ja wirklich hartnäckig zu sein... Hatte mir im November mal die Mühe gemacht, jeden quergelegten Ast beiseite zu räumen - aber da waren es vielleicht 10 Stück...


----------



## Condor (4. Januar 2005)

Moin,

gestern oder vorgestern war ich erst dort und musste nur 2 Baumstämme überspringen, sonst war der Trial frei. Also haben die Barrikaden sich innerhalb von, wahrscheinlich, eines Tages schlagartig vermehrt. Als ich da war, dachte ich noch an umgestürzte Bäume....  
Naja, hoffentlich sind wir ausdauernder als diese Spaßbremsen.

Gruß
Condor


----------



## Enrgy (4. Januar 2005)

-courgi- schrieb:
			
		

> *Heute: 12:30 Uhr | Tatort: 7 GB - Trail Breiberge |*
> 
> 39 mutwillig plazierte Barrikaden / Hindernisse
> 
> *ich sag nur:      ​*RESPEKT!!​




Ja, dieses Stück Weg ist wohl die Mutter aller Barrikadenbauerstrecken. Ich habs immer so gemacht: Hintour von Rhöndorf über die Breiberge zur Löwenburg, dabei alle störenden Hindernisse beseitigt (geht ja eh bergauf, da halte ich gerne mal an   )
Auf dem Rückweg 2-3h später war der Downhill dann geräumt und ich hatte vollen Genuß.
Ich habe dort sogar schon aus dem Untergrund rausgebrochene Felsstücke als "Mauer" vorgefunden.


----------



## -courgi- (4. Januar 2005)

eddycorsa schrieb:
			
		

> Da scheint einer ja wirklich hartnäckig zu sein... Hatte mir im November mal die Mühe gemacht, jeden quergelegten Ast beiseite zu räumen - aber da waren es vielleicht 10 Stück...



Im Namen aller sage ich mal "Danke" für die Mühe, aber beiseite legen reicht offenbar in diesem Fall nicht   . Das Zeug muss entweder zerbröselt werden, oder derart weit abseits vom Weg gebracht werden, daß für jeden 'Waldwegwanderhooligan' die Mühe sinnlos erscheint!

Die quergelegten Hindernisse waren zum Glück zu 95% (langsam) überfahrbar  , was der findige "Waldwegzuschmeißsheriff" sicher nicht gedacht hat . Trotzdem sind ein paar Dinger dabei, die einen in exstase geratenen Biker zu 100% in die Botanik schmeissen!
Zum Glück war eine Familie mit kleinem Jungen unterwegs, der sein Spaß daran hatte, das ein oder andere "Stöckchen" beseite zu räumen  

Jungs, paßt auf Euch auf! Die 'Waldwanderwegzuschmeissrentnerfolksfront' ist unterwegs!!


----------



## Enrgy (4. Januar 2005)

-courgi- schrieb:
			
		

> aber beiseite legen reicht offenbar in diesem Fall nicht   . Das Zeug muss entweder zerbröselt werden, oder derart weit abseits vom Weg gebracht werden, daß für jeden 'Waldwegwanderhooligan' die Mühe sinnlos erscheint!



Logisch, die Stämme müssen den Berg runter. Hab ich auch immer so gehalten. Jeweiter weg, desto besser. Leider liegt aber im 5m Entfernungsbereich vom Weg soviel Zeugs rum, daß genug Nachschub für die Türmchenbauer da ist.
Und wer täglich soviel Zeit hat, dutzende Barrikaden zu bauen, der holt sich das Material auch von weiter weg.
Bei meinen häufigen Touren im Sommer 2003 (z.T. 2x die Woche) konnte man beobachten, daß der Kram nach 2-3 Tagen wieder dort lag.

Meine letzte Tour dort Ende September war auch lustig, da waren sogar richtig große Baumstammstücke auf den Weg gerollt.

Ich denke, es ist ein Anwohner mit vieeel Zeit, der wohl schonmal schlechte Erfahrungen auf dem Wegstück mit rücksichtslosen Bikern gemacht hat. So richtig blockiert ist der Weg ja nicht, man muß eben häufig abbremsen um auszuweichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (5. Januar 2005)

Nabend zusammen.

Komme gerade vom NR im 7G mit Oli und Lüni
War echt spassig, obwohl es am Anfang ein wenig genieselt hat- hat nachher aber aufgehört. Der Vorteil an der Dunkelheit ist ja auch, das man das schlechte Wetter nicht sieht   

An Hindernissen gab es nicht sonderlich viele. Und wenn, wie z.B. im Tretschbachtal, waren diese natürlichen Ursprungs. Ich glaube nämlich nicht das irgendwelche Wanderer 2m Durchmesser dicke Bäume diagonal über das Tal werfen.

Bericht folgt noch.


----------



## Handlampe (6. Januar 2005)

Nachdem die Resonanz zum 1. Nightride doch eher mäßig ausfiel fanden sich dann ausser mir doch noch zwei tapfere Biker bei leichtem Nieselregen ein:








v.r. Oli, Jörg, Uwe

Der erste Test von Jörg's "Lichtanlage" war dann auch ein wenig mager. 
Gut, die max. 5 Lux seines Hauptscheinwerfers hätten vielleicht noch zu einem romantischen Candlelightdiner gereicht... aber war ja auch nicht so schlimm...ging ja eh nur in's Siebengebirge wo ja ausser diversen heftigen Rampen, glitschigen Trails, spiegelglatten Holzstegen, querliegenden Bäumen und engen Haarnadelkurven an gähnenden Abgründen keine besonderen Schwierigkeiten zu erwarten waren   


So ging es am Lemmerzbad vorbei hoch zum Drachenfels. Oben gab es dann natürlich eine sehr feine Aussicht auf das Rheintal und das alles *ohne* Touries: *UNGLAUBLICH*
Nagut, oben gab es dann eine 15 Minütige Pause, da ich krampfhaft versucht habe, die Stimmung auf Bild zu bannen- hat nicht wirklich geklappt, deswegen hier kein Bild.

Es ging hinüber Richtung Milchhäuschen, aber bereits schon vorher auf den netten Trail wieder hinunter Ri. Rheintal. Natürlich nicht ganz runter, sondern vorher wieder hoch Ri. Margarethenhöhe bzw. zum Grillplatz- Rheinhöhenweg- Lohrberg- Löwenburger Hof- noch kurz auf breiter Piste bis zum Einstieg Tretschbachtal. 
Ich glaub, ich hab noch nie so lange für das Tretschbachtal gebraucht. Anfangs gab es auch noch einige ganz schon große Bäume, die sich diagonal im Tal verteilt haben. Es reichte meistens, um gerade so drunter her zu kommen, meistens musste man aber absteigen. 

Tja, was soll ich sagen, die Holzstege waren ganz schön glitschig..... wer konnte das denn auch ahnen   

Unten hatten wir dann aber immer noch nicht genug. Es ging wieder hoch bis zur Margarethenhöhe- Einkehrhäuschen- Nonnenstromberg und als Abschluss den Bittweg. 
Das fand ich dann noch mal ein Highlight. Vor allen Dingen macht es viel Spass dann hinten zu fahren: Sieht Klasse aus, wenn vor dir die Biker in den Downhill abtauchen- durch die kahlen Bäume schimmern die Lichter von Bonn und Umgebung: Echt eindrucksvoll



Hoffe, das wir mal mit einer größeren Truppe hier fahren können.


Für die Statistik: 

Mit dabei waren:
Oli (Scottti)
Jörg (Lüni)
Uwe (Handlampe)

29 km und 940 hm.

Das Riesenphotoalbum gibt es hier


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. Januar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

freut mich für, dass der erste Nightride im 7G Euch soviel Spaß gemacht habt.

Über die Teilnehmerzahl solltet Ihr Euch nicht wundern. Es fahren eben nicht alle bei den Wetterbedingungen MTB-Touren. Wenn dann die Dunkelheit dazu kommt, ist der Kreis noch kleiner.

Mit der Anfangszeit 17.00 Uhr haben wir aus dem hohen Norden keine Chance, an den Runden teilzunehmen. Das würde heissen, dass ich um 15.30 Uhr das Büro verlassen müsste, um sicher dort anzukommen. Wäre schön, aber keine Chance !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Handlampe (6. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der Anfangszeit 17.00 Uhr haben wir aus dem hohen Norden keine Chance, an den Runden teilzunehmen. Das würde heissen, dass ich um 15.30 Uhr das Büro verlassen müsste, um sicher dort anzukommen. Wäre schön, aber keine Chance !
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy



Hi Hardy

Werd demnächst auch mal einen NR ein wenig später ansetzen. Ist für mich natürlich so am besten, da ich ja direkt von der Arbeit in's 7Gebirge fahre.

P.S. Gute Besserung wünsch ich dir


----------



## Lüni (6. Januar 2005)

Hallo Uwe,

ich gebe zu meine Beleuchtung war eher schwach aber ich schwöre bei der Vorbereitung war alles viel heller und wie gesagt wenn man was sehen will sollte man im hellen fahren. 

Noch mal Danke für die Leihstirnlampe.  

Aber schön wars der Regen war ja schnell weg oder er war im Dunkeln nicht zu sehen. Das nächste mal wäre ein schöner Vollmond nett dann wirds bestimmt noch romantischer mit uns.

Bis zu nächsten Mal
Jörg


----------



## Enrgy (7. Januar 2005)

Lüni schrieb:
			
		

> ... Das nächste mal wäre ein schöner Vollmond nett dann wirds bestimmt noch romantischer mit uns...




Ey, wat geht'n hier ab????   Kuscheltime oder was?


Lustig am NR ist ja auch, daß man die Steigungen garnicht so mitbekommt. Erst wenn man kräftig am pumpen ist, sprüt man, daß "irgendwas" anders ist, als noch ein paar Meter vorher.

*diepointevorwegnehm* 
Jaja, ich weiß, ich pumpe am Berg schon direkt nach 10m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (7. Januar 2005)

Lüni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> Noch mal Danke für die Leihstirnlampe.
> 
> ...



Also, was muß ich da lesen... da wird doch mein edles Weihnachtsgeschenk verliehen!!!!
Naja, Hauptsache Du warst erleuchtet.  

Karin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. Januar 2005)

@kalinka

Sei doch froh, damit wäre dann auch geklärt, wer am Wochenende wäscht, bügelt, putzt, einkauft und den Abschau macht   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Lüni (7. Januar 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Also, was muß ich da lesen... da wird doch mein edles Weihnachtsgeschenk verliehen!!!!
> Naja, Hauptsache Du warst erleuchtet.
> 
> Karin



Er hat Sie nur aus Mitleid und schweren Herzens verliehen da ich sonst mit meiner Beleuchtung sicher nicht heil wieder zurückgekommen wäre.

Die Lampe ist klasse und ich war ganz hervorragend erleuchtet.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Lüni (7. Januar 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ey, wat geht'n hier ab????   Kuscheltime oder was?
> 
> ...



Eifersüchtig oder was?


----------



## Kalinka (7. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @kalinka
> Sei doch froh, damit wäre dann auch geklärt, wer am Wochenende wäscht, bügelt, putzt, einkauft und den Abschau macht
> Gruß
> Hardy


Tja Hardy, dank getrennter Wohnräume (45 min bis 1h Fahrradfahrzeit   für den Winterpokal) ist das so wie immer:   

Karin wäscht, bügelt, putzt, kauft ein in Siegburg  und 
Uwe wäscht *nicht*, bügelt *nicht* , putzt *wenig* , kauft *selten* ein in Alfter.  

*Karin*


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. Januar 2005)

@Kalinka

Dann wäre doch gerade jetzt der Anlass, das Uwe am Samstag in Alfter  wäscht, bügelt, putzt, einkauft und das er dann am Sonntag in Siegburg wäscht, bügelt, putzt.

Das hätte dann den Vorteil, dass er ein gewisses Grundlagentraining in Alfter hätte, während er dann bei Dir zur Höchstform auflaufen kann. Übung macht den Meister! Das ist eben wie mit der Bergschwäche: trainieren in der Heimat, auftrumpfen in der Fremde !

Übrigens, schönen Gruß an Uwe. Warum kommt mir eigentlich jetzt der Gedanke, dass ich nie wieder bei den Tomburgern mitfahren werde, und wenn, dass ich im nächsten Graben landen werde  

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Kalinka (7. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Kalinka
> 
> Dann wäre doch gerade jetzt der Anlass, das Uwe am Samstag in Alfter  wäscht, bügelt, putzt, einkauft und das er dann am Sonntag in Siegburg wäscht, bügelt, putzt.
> 
> ...



*Gute Idee (das mit dem Putzen..., nicht der Graben)*  
...doch ich denke am Samstag wird endlich das Fully geholt und am Sonntag wird es sicher gleich ausprobiert...
Aber Du kannst es Uwe ja nochmal genau darlegen...vielleicht hört er ja auf Dich... auf mich jetzt sicher gar nicht mehr, nach dieser öffentlichen Diskussion mit NichtTTMitgliedern.

*Karin*


----------



## JürgenK (7. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Kalinka
> 
> Dann wäre doch gerade jetzt der Anlass, das Uwe am Samstag in Alfter  wäscht, bügelt, putzt, einkauft und das er dann am Sonntag in Siegburg wäscht, bügelt, putzt.
> 
> ...



Hardy, du weißt ja gar nicht was du da redest.   Mach doch nicht alles kaputt, was die Evolution in vielen Jahren aufgebaut hat.

Es fällt uns hormonell und intelektuell bedingt einfach nicht so leicht solche komplexem Arbeiten auszuführen.   

Mann kann nun mal nicht gegen seine Natur ohne daran zu erkranken.
Und wer will schon ständig seinen kranken Partner pflegen.  

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Handlampe (7. Januar 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Hardy, du weißt ja gar nicht was du da redest.   Mach doch nicht alles kaputt, was die Evolution in vielen Jahren aufgebaut hat.
> 
> Es fällt uns hormonell und intelektuell bedingt einfach nicht so leicht solche komplexem Arbeiten auszuführen.
> 
> ...





RICHTIG


----------



## Kalinka (7. Januar 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Hardy, du weißt ja gar nicht was du da redest.   Mach doch nicht alles kaputt, was die Evolution in vielen Jahren aufgebaut hat.
> Es fällt uns hormonell und intelektuell bedingt einfach nicht so leicht solche komplexem Arbeiten auszuführen.
> Mann kann nun mal nicht gegen seine Natur ohne daran zu erkranken.
> Und wer will schon ständig seinen kranken Partner pflegen.
> ...


*Ja, wie gut, daß Radfahren so gesund ist:*






*.... das ist nicht beim Putzten, Bügeln, Waschen oder Einkaufen in Alfter oder Siegburg passiert!!*

*Karin*





PS: Außerdem bedürfen Männer, wenn sie nicht in Rudeln auftreten, sowieso ständiger Pflege!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JürgenK (10. Januar 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> *Ja, wie gut, daß Radfahren so gesund ist:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hast du da das Bügeleisen für längere Zeit falsch abgestellt, als Uwe geschlafen hat und somit wehrlos war?  

Auuuuuaaaaaa, ich kann es immer noch nicht sehen, so eine Schweinerei  


Bis demnächst mal

Jürgen


----------



## -courgi- (10. Januar 2005)

... zum Glück stehe ich nicht auf Bügeleisenkosmetik


----------



## Handlampe (8. Februar 2005)

Muss den morgigen Nightride im Siebengebirge leider absagen. 

Habe kein fahrfähiges Material mehr. Nachdem sich bei der letzten Tour mit dem Hardtail ja der halbe Wald im Schaltwerk verfangen hatte, hat mein Schaltauge wieder eins mitbekommen. Nach erfolglosen Richtversuchen wollte ich das Schaltwerk wieder montieren, da hat sich die kleine Justierschraube direkt an der großen Befestigungsschraube samt Halterung verabschiedet.
Weiß garnicht, ob es diesen kleinen Ring mit dem Gewinde für die Schraube, der da abgebrochen ist, auch einzeln gibt.....sonst wäre ja das schöne XTR-Schaltwerk hinüber


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (9. Februar 2005)

Tach Handlampe. 

Hast Du kein 2tes? Sind die Holder der anderen auch kaputt?


----------



## Ploughman (9. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Muss den morgigen Nightride im Siebengebirge leider absagen.
> 
> Habe kein fahrfähiges Material mehr. Nachdem sich bei der letzten Tour mit dem Hardtail ja der halbe Wald im Schaltwerk verfangen hatte, hat mein Schaltauge wieder eins mitbekommen. Nach erfolglosen Richtversuchen wollte ich das Schaltwerk wieder montieren, da hat sich die kleine Justierschraube direkt an der großen Befestigungsschraube samt Halterung verabschiedet.
> Weiß garnicht, ob es diesen kleinen Ring mit dem Gewinde für die Schraube, der da abgebrochen ist, auch einzeln gibt.....sonst wäre ja das schöne XTR-Schaltwerk hinüber


Jibbet.

Guckst du hier:http://www.shimano-europe.com/cycling/phpimages/product/exp_view/RD_M953.pdf

Eine monetäre Aussage will ich da man natürlich nicht machen.

Ich sag's ja immer: opfert euch und schon euer Material, nehmt mich zum Vorbild  .

Gruß
Diedda


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. Februar 2005)

@Ploughman

Ich gehe davon aus, dass hier nur ein Argument gesucht wurde, um sich meiner Frühform nicht stellen zu müssen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Handlampe (9. Februar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> Jibbet.
> 
> Guckst du hier:http://www.shimano-europe.com/cycling/phpimages/product/exp_view/RD_M953.pdf
> 
> ...



Danke für die Auflistung, Dieter....also zu geben scheint es das Teil ja einzeln, das macht mich wieder ein wenig glücklich....jetzt muss ich nur mal schauen, bei welchem Händler meines Vertrauens ich es erwerben kann.


----------



## Handlampe (9. Februar 2005)

Fleischpeitsche schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Handlampe.
> 
> Hast Du kein 2tes? Sind die Holder der anderen auch kaputt?



Hab schon zwei....aber bei dem Zweiten gibt es diverse andere Probleme.....muss ich mir dann doch noch ein Drittes zulegen, damit zumindest immer Eins in Funktion ist.


----------



## talybont (10. Februar 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hab schon zwei....aber bei dem Zweiten gibt es diverse andere Probleme.....muss ich mir dann doch noch ein Drittes zulegen, damit zumindest immer Eins in Funktion ist.


auch wieder in Juchem in irgendeiner merkwürdigen Farbe?  

cu,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (10. Februar 2005)

@Handlampe

Eigentlich wollte ich mir auch ein zweites Bike kaufen, damit ich gegen Defekt besser gerüstet bin. Jetzt wird mir klar, dass die Tendenz zum Drittbike geht   

Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir den Nightride im 7G auf jeden Fall nachholen werden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (10. Februar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ...Jetzt wird mir klar, dass die Tendenz zum Drittbike geht   ...



Ich hab sogar 4 fahrfertige Kisten im Keller stehen, alle für ihren speziellen Zweck. Mein erstes Scott-MTB von 1991 ist nun "Saufrad", obwohl ich garnicht trinke oder gar saufe. Das nächste ist mein CD800 von 1995, wurde zum trialen aufgebaut und steht auch seit 8 Jahren nur noch rum. Dann das Pricipia HT von 1998 und das 3jährige Jekyll. Man kann sich halt von nix trennen...

Geld für Ersatzteile wird aber immer nur in das neueste Bike gesteckt. die anderen sind ja leider nicht mehr kompatibel. (7-fach Schaltung mit anderer Nabenbreite, Sattelstützendurchmesser, Schraubsteuersätze etc.)

Habe aber auch selten das jeweils aktuelle Bike so außer Gefecht gehabt, daß ich auf das nächste umsteigen mußte. Wenn, dann war gleich der Rahmen platt, so daß direkt was neues hermußte


----------



## Handlampe (7. März 2005)

Ich lasse den Termin für den NR im 7Gebirge für morgen mal stehen, da mein Bruda sicherlich fahren wird und dann notfalls den Guide macht. 
Ich werde warscheinlich nicht fahren, da ich ja auch in dem Schmuddelwetter am morgen mit dem Rad zur Arbeit muss. Und dazu habe ich keine Lust.
Hinzu kommt noch, das in meinem Chaos die Schutzbleche mal wieder nicht aufzufinden sind   

Ich krieg langsam das brechen, wenn ich höre das die ganze Woche so ein Dreckswetter sein soll.


Ich bin den Winter soooo satt


----------



## on any sunday (8. März 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich krieg langsam das brechen, wenn ich höre das die ganze Woche so ein Dreckswetter sein soll.
> 
> 
> Ich bin den Winter soooo satt



Hey Uwe, watt soll das denn? Benimm dich wie ein Mann.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. 

Machs wie ich und     

Hat jemand mal ein Taschentuch?

Mikele


----------



## Lüni (9. März 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Uwe, watt soll das denn? Benimm dich wie ein Mann.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Hi,

ich hatte auch schon gedacht was für ein Weichei, aber er hat sich dann noch eines besseren besonnen und ist doch gekommen. Wir haben dann eine feine Tour gemacht durch schönen sulzigen und matschigem Schnee war super anstrengend aber wir hatten wie immer viel Spaß. Ich nehme an Uwes Bericht wird noch folgen.

Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (9. März 2005)

Als ich mich gegen 16 Uhr 30 von meiner Firma auf den Weg zum Startpunkt machte, wäre ich am liebsten noch in der kuscheligen Halle geblieben und hätte weitergearbeitet.......und das soll schon was heißen   

5 Grad und leichter Nieselregen: Also Spitzenverhältnisse   
Als ich dann mit der Fähre übersetzte war dann auch schon zu erkennen, das der Winter noch nicht ganz aus den sieben Bergen verschwunden war. Schimmerten doch immer wieder kleine Schneefetzten zwischen den Bäumen hindurch. 
Das die ganze Geschichte allerdings so enden würde, daran hätte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht zu glauben gewagt.
Aber dazu später mehr.

Am Startpunkt im Nachtigallental fanden sich dann auch tatsächlich 4 Verrückte ein:

Oli, mein Brüderchen Thomas, Jörg und meine Weichlichkeit.  

Da ich bis kurz vor der Tour garnicht genau wusste, wo die Runde überhaupt hinführen sollte, brachte mich Oli mit seiner Überlegung das er keine Probleme damit hätte heute  ein wenig Grundlagentraining am Rhein zu machen auf die Idee diesem grossen Strom ein wenig taleinwärts zu folgen.... allerdings dann doch nicht bis Koblenz, welches als Ziel in Olis Kopf herumspukte.

So ging es also getreu nach dem Motto: "Wir sind zum WP Punktesammeln hier- mit Spass hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun" auf dem Radweg am Rhein entlang nach Bad Honnef. Hier folgte dann aber auch schon der erste Trail. Der Leinenpfad führt von Bad Honnef bis Unkel immer direkt am Rhein entlang. Normalerweise ist dieser Pfad per Bike nicht zu empfehlen, da dieser wirklich nur handtuchschmale Trail absolut keinen Gegenverkehr zulässt- wenn wirklich Welcher aufgetaucht wäre, hätten wir wohl umkehren müssen   
Aber bei dem Sauwetter war natürlich Niemand unterwegs. 
Man sollte allerdings noch erwähnen, das es nicht immer geregnet hat.

In Unkel war dann das Einrollen zu Ende: Es ging auf steilem Pfad hoch Richtung Erpeler Ley:

Im Bild zu erkennen ist, das Jörg einen riesen Spass hat endlich mal einen richtigen Berg hoch zu fahren:






Oben ging es als erstes über das Hochplataou um dann die Erpeler Ley zu erreichen. Hier gab es bei anbrechender Dunkelheit dann einen feinen Ausblick auf den Rhein






Hallo....ich sagte....einen feinen Ausblick auf den Rhein......nagut, denkt euch einfach mal die zwei hässlichen Vögel im Vordergrund weg....dann passt das schon.
Auf glitschigem Trail ging es dann hinunter nach Kasbach. Hier folgte dann die Suche....nein, nicht nach dem Sinn des Lebens, sondern nach dem Einstieg zum Trail hoch nach Ockenfels. 
Tja, im Dunkeln sieht die ganze Sache  ein wenig anders aus.....dunkler halt.
Nach ein paar Fehlversuchen ging es aber dann doch hoch nach Ockenfels zu dem kleinen kriegerischen Bergvolk, wo wir einem Kumpel einen kurzen Besuch abstatteten.
Es folgte ein kleines Highlight: An der Hangkante verlief der extrem schmale Trail über lange Wellen wieder hinunter nach Kasbach. Im Hellen macht dieses Teil schon richtig Spass. 

Es folgte die lange Fahrt durch das Kasbachtal. Hier ersuchten uns schon die ersten Vorboten des Grauens, was uns noch erwarten sollte.
Wasser....in allen Formen: Mal als Eisplatte, mal als Pappschneefläche, mal als Schneematschfütze.....zumeist also in gefrorener Konsistens
Nach Überquerung der Landstrasse begann der Kampf: Der Aufstieg zum Auge Gottes:






Das Bild ist zwar nicht besonders gut.....zeigt aber doch sehr gut die  Beschaffenheit des Untergrundes. 
Es war sehr Interessant hier vorne zu fahren weil man hinter bzw. neben sich immer wieder die Lichtkegel hin und her springen sah, weil niemand es schaffte den Lenker gerade zu halten. Immer wieder sackte das Vorderrad ein.....nagut es war nicht nur ein einsacken: Es war ein wegschmieren, abrutschen, festhängen, rumeiern, abdriften   uswusw.

Oben gab es dann ein kleines Naturschauspiel zu erleben: 

Ein Eiskristall in Form eines Rades:






Am Auge Gottes wurde dann einstimmig beschlossen nicht weiter auf der Höhe zu bleiben, sondern direkt wieder den Abstieg zu beginnen.

Dieser belohnte dann zumindest ein bischen die Quälerei. 
Vorbei an der ehemaligen Barbarahütte ging es auf schönem Trail wieder hinunter nach Bad Honnef.
Hier endete die Tour dann wieder mit Ausrollen am Rhein. 

Die Daten: 36,35 km 510 hm

Mit dabei waren:

Lüni
Scottti
daywalker74
Handlampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Panzer (17. März 2005)

Nachdem ja jetzt überall die Frühlingsgefühle ausbrechen, wann findet die erste Feierabendrunde ( in den 7-Bergen bei den 7-Zwergen) statt???? Es wird Zeit den Förstern mal wieder saures zu geben!


----------



## Spooky (1. April 2005)

So, ich hoffe alle Beteiligten der heutigen Tour sind mittlerweile wohlbehalten zuhause angekommen.

Ich fand das war heute mal wieder eine richtig schöne Tour mit netten Menschen bei super Wetter.   

Ich war bereits etwas früher am Treffpunkt wo ich Georg (!?) aus Altenberg getroffen habe dessen Mitfahrer allesamt abgesagt haben. So schloß er sich kurzentschlossen unserer Tour an.

Da wir noch eine halbe Stunden Zeit hatten sind wir zum Warmfahren den Weg vorbei an der Hirschburg zum Nachtigallental gefahren. Von dort aus wieder runter zum Treffpunkt, wo wir kurze Zeit später auch Andreas und Lakota traffen.

Da wir nun wieder eine halbe Stunden bis zum Eintreffen der Handlampe   zu überbrücken hatten, sind wir kurzer Hand noch mal hoch bis zum ilchhäuschen und von dort über das erste Highlight des Tages, den Ofenkaulentrail, wieder zurück zum Treffpunkt wo Uwe bereits wartete.

Jetzt begann die 'richtige' Tour:

An den Lemmerzwerken vorbei ging es Richtung Kloster Heisterbach. Von dort aus weiter über die Dollendorfer Weinberge zum Trail vom Vinxeler Parkplatz runter. 

Von dort aus ging es Uphill weiter zum Einstieg in den Nücker Felsenweg (dank an den Co-Guide Uwe!).  Unten angekommen mussten wir uns solangsam wieder Richtung Treffpunkt orientieren, da Georg noch andere Verpflichtungen hatte.

Nachdem wir uns also am Kloster Heisterbach von Georg verabschiedet haben, ging es weiter über den Stenzelberg Richtung Einkehrhaus. Unter Mitnahme des kleine Trails auf dem Weg zur Margarethenhöhe ging es über den Lohberg-Trail weiter Richtung Löwenburg.

Von dort steuerten wir das letzte Highlight dieses Tages an: die Breiberge und den Serpentinen-Trail am Korferberg um von dort aus gemütlich zurück zum Treffpunkt zu radeln.

Alles in allem waren es (zumindest bei mir): 46km bei 1092hm bei einer Nettofahrzeit von 03:12.








Viele Grüße
Marco

PS: Ich denke die Fotos zur Tour wird Andreas später nachreichen, anscheind streikt mal wieder das Fotoalbum.


----------



## Handlampe (2. April 2005)

Schliess mich da allen an. 
Feine Tour heute im kleinen elustren Kreis.

Mir haben vor Allem auch wieder die Breiberge richtig Freude bereitet. Es war  nicht wirklich matschig, aber gerade so feucht, das man in den Kurven herrlich über beide Räder abschmieren konnte.....wie Andreas bereits erwähnte.
Auch immer wieder schön zu beobachten wie bei dem herrlichen Wetter so langsam die Natur erwacht.

Marco, da hast du ja mit über 1000hm richtig Höhe gemacht- nicht schlecht für ne Feierabendtour. Bei mir waren es nur 700- natürlich ein paar mehr km- aber das war ja nur ausrollen am Rhein

Hab mir dann in Bonn noch einen Döner beim Türken meines Vertrauens eingefahren. Jungejunge, er hat es wieder gut mit mir gemeint- wusste garnicht, das soviel Zeug in eine Dönertasche passt.

Danach hätt ich beinah  :kotz:


----------



## Pepin (4. April 2005)

wann findet denn mal im siebengebierge eine abendliche, gemüdliche, kennenlernrunde statt?

würde gerne mal das gebiet kennenlernen.


----------



## Spooky (4. April 2005)

Pepin schrieb:
			
		

> wann findet denn mal im siebengebierge eine abendliche, gemüdliche, kennenlernrunde statt?
> 
> würde gerne mal das gebiet kennenlernen.



Schaun mer mal    eventuell stell ich am 13. nochmal eine Tour
rein. Das entscheidet sich aber erst am Wochenende, ...

@Uwe
Was hast du eigentlich bei den besch... Wetteraussichten so am Wochenende vor ??? Meine Mehrtagestour (Mosel, Eifel, Ahr) werde ich wohl knicken können   

Hab überlegt vielleicht kurzfristig für ein paar Tage Richtung Süden abzuhauen.


Gruß
Marco


----------



## Handlampe (7. April 2005)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Schaun mer mal
> @Uwe
> Was hast du eigentlich bei den besch... Wetteraussichten so am Wochenende vor ??? Meine Mehrtagestour (Mosel, Eifel, Ahr) werde ich wohl knicken können
> 
> Hab überlegt vielleicht kurzfristig für ein paar Tage Richtung Süden abzuhauen.



Was ist denn bei dir Süden?

Wir hatten ja eigentlich auch vor in der nächsten Woche in die Alpen zu fahren....aber bei den Schneehöhen ist eher ein anderes Sportgerät da unten angesagt. 
....da müsste es schon ein wenig weiter in den Süden gehen. Wie sieht es denn bei dir mit Gardasee aus?


----------



## Backloop (7. April 2005)

Tach Handlampe,
falls sich bei euch was konkretisiert in Richtung Gardasee wäre es schön wenn ihr mich informiert. Wollte eigentlich auch in der letzten Aprilwoche fahren. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Spooky (7. April 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn bei dir Süden?


Hatte überlegt nach Sardinien zu fliegen: http://www.gallurabikepoint.de/ hatte sogar noch was frei nur der Flug mit HLX war mir zu teuer.

Das nächste wäre dann Mallorca gewesen, aber auch hier konnte ich mich nicht wirklich entscheiden. 



> Wir hatten ja eigentlich auch vor in der nächsten Woche in die Alpen zu fahren....aber bei den Schneehöhen ist eher ein anderes Sportgerät da unten angesagt.
> ....da müsste es schon ein wenig weiter in den Süden gehen. Wie sieht es denn bei dir mit Gardasee aus?


Das Wetter am Gardasee sieht bei den ganzen Online-Wetterdiensten aber auch nicht wirklich besser aus, oder ? Ich glaube da müsstest du noch was weiter südlich fahren, so in Richtung Toscana oder so. Hab aber leider nur bis  einschließlich Mittwoch Urlaub das wird dann schon knapp.

Vielleicht sollten wir einfach ein paar gemeinsame Runden in der näheren Umgebung drehen, wie wärs mit dem Lieserpfad ?


----------



## Spooky (8. April 2005)

HuHu,

hab in der Hoffnung, das es morgen vormittag noch trocken ist mal eine Siebengebirgstour ausgeschrieben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=544

BTW: Ich werde Montag morgen zu einer Explorertour Richtung Daun aufbrechen, geplant ist eine kleine Runde um die Maare und der Lieserpfad. Platz für ein Bike incl. Fahrer hab ich noch, bei Interesse einfach melden. Treffpunkt wäre in Königswinter so gegen 10:00 Uhr


Schönen Grüße
Marco


----------



## Pepin (9. April 2005)

hat von euch jemand vor morgen nachmittag im siebengebirge ne runde zu drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (9. April 2005)

Hi Pepin,

hab grad schon im 'Spicher'-Thread gelesen, das du das 7GB unsicher machen willst. 

Aber bitte nicht an einem Sonntag Nachmittag zur besten Kaffee-Kuchenzeit   

Wenn du Lust hast früher zu starten kann ich gerne den Guide spielen.

Ansonsten werde ich am Dienstag oder Mittwoch eine Tour ausschrieben


Schönen Gruß
Marco


----------



## Pepin (9. April 2005)

leider geht es nicht früher

werde dann wohl erst mal aleine probieren  und auf die kaffee und kuchenesser rücksicht nehmen.

geht dann frühestens bei mir übernächste woche.

aber danke für dein guide angebot


----------



## Markus_Wahn (9. April 2005)

@Pepin
morgen abend gegen 20:00 Uhr machen ein Kollege und ich ne Abenddämmerungstour im 7G. Kann Dir dann ne schicke Abfahrt zeigen. 
Kann leider nicht früher fahren. vielleicht wirds auch 19:30 Uhr.


----------



## Spooky (10. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin heute zu einer etwas längeren Explorer-Tour Richtung Maria Laach aufgebrochen. Das Wetter war bis auf einen kurzen Schauer in der Nähe von Burgbrohl recht gut. 

Es ging durchs Siebengebirge nach Linz von dort aus weiter über Bad Breisig und Brohl Lützing durch das Brohltal vorbei an Burgbrohl und Glees zum Laacher See. 

Die Daten zur Tour:






Hier noch ein paar Fotos zur Tour (in Linz haben sich leider meine Akkus verabschiedet,  daher gibts nur Fotos aus dem 7G )



 

 

 




 

 

 

 




Alles in Allem eine sehr schöne Tour, auch wenn meine Oberschenkel jetzt was anderes sagen   


Schöne Grüße
Marco


----------



## Enrgy (11. April 2005)

Klasse Pulswerte hast du! Verrätst du mir dein Geheimrezept?


----------



## Spooky (11. April 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Pulswerte hast du! Verrätst du mir dein Geheimrezept?



Training, alles Training, ...     

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Ne ernshaft, keine Ahnung wo mein HAC4 die Werte hernimmt wo ich doch ohne Brustgurt unterwegs war  

Vielleicht sind das ja die Werte meines Handys


----------



## Spooky (12. April 2005)

Morgen Tour im Siebengebirge,

Guckst du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=566


----------



## M.Panzer (12. April 2005)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen Tour im Siebengebirge,
> 
> Guckst du hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=566



Hab gerade auch eine Tour reingesetzt aber erst für Donnerstag, ansonsten die gleichen Daten. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja bis dann Gruß Micha.


----------



## Enrgy (12. April 2005)

Aller guten Dinge sind drei:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=324


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Panzer (13. April 2005)

Doch nur noch zwei! Da der Termin von spooky nicht mehr da ist. Und leider kann ich ja Freitags nicht. Sonst hätte ich keinen gepostet. Bis dann Gruß Micha.


----------



## guido p (13. April 2005)

Hallo,
wollt mal hören,ob doch noch jemand heute durch´s 7GB fahren möchte.Ich könnte heute gegen 17 Uhr am Nachtigallental sein.Leider kenn ich mich nicht so gut aus,damit ich die schönen Trails finde.
Bis dann


----------



## Spooky (16. April 2005)

Ich hab noch mal eine Runde im 7GB im Angebot,

guckst du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=590

Sollte es am Mo in Strömen regnen findet die Tour nicht statt.


Gruß
Marco


----------



## Fungrisu (19. April 2005)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab noch mal eine Runde im 7GB im Angebot,
> 
> guckst du hier:
> 
> ...



Hallo Marco,
ich fand es war eine nette Runde gestern. Würde mich freuen wenn wir nochmal zusammen fahren würden. Ich war um 20.20 Uhr zu Hause. Wenn ich noch weiter mit dir gefahren wäre, hätte ich wohl Licht gebraucht. Ich halte die Augen offen und werde mich eintagen, wenn Du nochmal eine Tour hier reinsetzt.
Falls Du nochmal mit mir fahren möchtest  

Ich hoffe es ist alles ok bei dir???

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Spooky (19. April 2005)

Hallo Jörg,



			
				Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marco,
> ich fand es war eine nette Runde gestern. Würde mich freuen wenn wir nochmal zusammen fahren würden.
> Ich war um 20.20 Uhr zu Hause. Wenn ich noch weiter mit dir gefahren wäre, hätte ich wohl Licht gebraucht. Ich halte die Augen offen und werde mich eintagen, wenn Du nochmal eine Tour hier reinsetzt.
> 
> ...


fand auch, das es gestern eine nette (wenn auch recht kurze) Runde war. Nach meinem Stunt hat sich mein Knie beim Aufstieg Richtung Bruchhausen unangenehm bemerkbar gemacht, so das ich die Runde da abgebrochen hab und locker am Rhein zurückgerollt bin.  Scheint aber nicht ernstes zu sein, zumindest gings heute morgen wieder   



> Falls Du nochmal mit mir fahren möchtest


Hey, die Frage sollte ich eigentlich stellen, oder ? Ich weiß ja nicht ob du nochmal Bock hast mit so einem Bremsklotz und Tiefflieger zu fahren  

Also von mir aus immer wieder gerne   

Für Freitag ist ja bereits die nächste Tour ausgeschrieben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=593

Das wird dann aber eine 'echte' Einsteigertour, da meine Freundin sich evt. anschließen wird.


Schönen Gruß
Marco


----------



## Handlampe (19. April 2005)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird dann aber eine 'echte' Einsteigertour, da meine Freundin sich evt. anschließen wird.



Das fänd ich nicht schlecht, vielleicht könnte ich dann meine Freundin auch ermutigen, mitzukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (19. April 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Das fänd ich nicht schlecht, vielleicht könnte ich dann meine Freundin auch ermutigen, mitzukommen.


Würd mich freuen    Zumal das Wetter am Freitag ja richtig fein werden soll


----------



## M.Panzer (19. April 2005)

Ich muß mich erst mal entschuldigen das ich gestern es doch nicht geschafft habe. Wäre gerne mitgekommen, aber erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt. Freitag kann ich leider nicht aber wie wärs denn am Samstag mit ner TT-Tour in den 7 Bergen Uwe? Bis dann Gruß Micha.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (19. April 2005)

@Spooky

Und die Tourdaten   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Spooky (19. April 2005)

Hi Hardy,

Oh, da hätte ich doch fast unseren Chefstatistiker vergessen  

Mein CM414 hat gestern irgendwie gesponnen, daher kann ich nur schätzen:

30km, 500hm, 1:45h, 18,0 AV-Tempo

Mitfahrer: fungrisu und ich


Gruß
Marco


----------



## Fungrisu (20. April 2005)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> 
> fand auch, das es gestern eine nette (wenn auch recht kurze) Runde war. Nach meinem Stunt hat sich mein Knie beim Aufstieg Richtung Bruchhausen unangenehm bemerkbar gemacht, so das ich die Runde da abgebrochen hab und locker am Rhein zurückgerollt bin.  Scheint aber nicht ernstes zu sein, zumindest gings heute morgen wieder
> ...




Hallo Marco,
gut das Du dir nicht mehr getan hast. Die Schmerzen kommen ja meistens erst richtig raus wenn man nach der Tour zur Ruhe kommt.
Zu Deiner Tour am Freitag:
Wir fliegen doch mit paar Leuten vom Team 7Hills am Samstag für eine Woche nach Mallorca zum Rennrad fahren.
Wenn ich wieder zurück bin können wir gerne nochmal zusammen im SG oder auch gerne mal woanders fahren.

Euch viel Spaß bei der Tour am Freitag mit Euren Frauen   

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (20. April 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muß mich erst mal entschuldigen das ich gestern es doch nicht geschafft habe. Wäre gerne mitgekommen, aber erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt. Freitag kann ich leider nicht aber wie wärs denn am Samstag mit ner TT-Tour in den 7 Bergen Uwe? Bis dann Gruß Micha.



Ich muss Samstag arbeiten und werd danach dann mal ein wenig relaxen. Am Sonntag möchte ich ja fit für die Tour mit Ralph nach Spa sein.


----------



## Spooky (20. April 2005)

Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> Wir fliegen doch mit paar Leuten vom Team 7Hills am Samstag für eine Woche nach Mallorca zum Rennrad fahren.
> Wenn ich wieder zurück bin können wir gerne nochmal zusammen im SG oder auch gerne mal woanders fahren.
> 
> Euch viel Spaß bei der Tour am Freitag mit Euren Frauen
> ...



Hi Jörg,

wünsch euch viel Spaß auf Mallorza   


Bis denne
Marco


----------



## Spooky (20. April 2005)

Ich bin heute schon mal die Freitags-Tour abgefahren und lag mit meinen Angaben ziemlich genau im Soll. Am Ende waren es 34km, 650hm bei 1,55 Fahrzeit. 

Wobei wir gerade gegen Ende der Tour auch den ein oder anderen Anstieg weglassen können. Aber das würd´ ich sagen entscheiden wir während der Tour.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Centurion (22. April 2005)

Hallo wollte mal mein Feedback zur heutigen Tour schreiben  :

Fand die Tour ganz toll  ! War eine nette Einsteigertour mit netten Leuten (wohl doch mit mehr Teilnehmern wie sich offiz. angeeldet hatten  )
und tollem Wetter. Hatte ein bißchen was von Chill Out am Freitag auch wenn Chill Out bei Mountainbikern anders aussieht als wie bei Kölschtrinkern in verrauchten Kneipen...

Ganz besonderes Lob auch an den Guide Marco der sich wirklich Gedanken gemacht hat im Siebengebirge plus angrenzenden Ennert eine Einsteigerfreundliche Strecke zu finden (Bericht kommt bestimmt noch  ).

Auf der Rückfahrt habe ich noch meinen 84 kg+ Body von der Talstation der Zahnradbahn den Drachenfels rauf gewuchtet und bin von da über das Milchhäuschen auf die Löwenburg gefahren. Dann von da über den Lohrberg nach Hause, wo ich um 21 Uhr angekommen bin.
Unterwegs habe ich außer sieben Bussarde, einen mittelgroßen Eulenvogel und einem Igel und vielen Mäusen niemand getroffen  ich hatte meinen Wald wieder ganz für mich alleine     

Übrigens haben wir zur Zeit fast Vollmond. Das sieht dann auf der Löwenburg ungefähr so aus:






Ich hatte heute meine Fotoknipse ganz gegen meinem gängigen Spitznahmen nicht mit, weil ich einfach nur locker fahren wollte und das schöne Wetter und die netten Leute genießen wollte. Chill-Out-Biking ohne Hektik ist auch schön.

Ganz ohne ein wirklich gutes Foto will ich Euch aber auch nicht gehen lassen
Hier nun ein tolles Foto, diesmal ein sehr schönes Portrait von mir selber:





Macht es gut, vielleicht sehen wir uns beim CTF am 5.5..

Gruß Centurion


----------



## Enrgy (22. April 2005)

Centurion schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz ohne ein wirklich gutes Foto will ich Euch aber auch nicht gehen lassen
> Hier nun ein tolles Foto, diesmal ein sehr schönes Portrait von mir selber:




Rasierer kaputt oder unempfindliche Frau zuhause?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Centurion (23. April 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Rasierer kaputt oder unempfindliche Frau zuhause?




...klar Rasierer kaputt  ... 

...wollte meine Freundin küssen  ...

...und zack    hat sie mir eine gescheuert...

(Liebe kennt kein Gesetz - Liebe kennt nur try and error...)

PS:
Seitdem bin ich auf der Flucht vor meiner Freundin   und fahre noch mehr MTB ​


----------



## Spooky (23. April 2005)

So, nun hier der kurze Tourbericht zur gestrigen Einsteiger-Runde im Siebengebirge.

Am Treffpunkt in Königswinter fanden sich gestern bei traumhaftem Wetter gleich 9 Mitfahrer zum lustigen 'Paar-Riding' im Siebengebirge ein.

Handlampe + Kalinka 
Cheetah + Renate
Spooky + Iris
Andreas-MTB + Centurion    
Sun909 

und ein Mitfahrer aus St. Augustin, dessen Namen ich leider nicht mehr weiß   , vielleicht kann ja einer der anderen Mitfahrer hier für Aufklärung sorgen.

Vom Treffpunkt aus ging es erst einmal Uphill Richtung Kloster Heisterbach, von dort aus weiter über die Dollendorfer Weinberge und das Mühlental zum Vinxeler Parkplatz.

Als Belohnung für die ersten HM folgte nun der schöne Trail vom Parkplatz hinuter nach Römlinghoven.

Dort folgte eine kurze Passage über Asphalt um dann entlang der Oberkassler Felsen zum Dornheckensee zu gelangen.

Glücklicherweise war es hier nicht mehr so 'warm' wie noch bei meiner Erkundungsfahrt.   

Nach dem wir denn Parkplatz am See hinter uns gelassen hatten folgte der Einstieg in den Ennert. Vorbei am Ennertbräu folgte einer der schwersten Anstiege des heutigen Tages hoch zum Foveux-Häuschen.

Nach einer kurze Rast und Fotopause ging es weiter Richtung Ennertparkplatz, Oberholtorf und zurück zum Vinxeler Parkplatz.



 

 

 

Hier zweigten wir diesmal aber Richtung Weilberg ab um den wohl schwersten Anstieg der heutigen Tour zu meistern.



 

 

 

Über den Stenzelberg (bzw. an diesem vorbei) ging es weiter hoch zum Einkehrhaus.

Auf dem ersten Bild erkennt ihr Uwe bei der Abfahrt vom Stenzelberg. Das zweite Foto beweist das Andreas eindeutig zu schnell für meine Kamera war   



 



Da ich dem Anspruch einer Einsteiger-Tour gerecht werden wollte, entschlossen wir uns hier zu einer Zweiteilung der Gruppe. Wohl dem der ein Beleuchtungsmittel mitführt !  

So übernahm Uwe also einen (Groß-)Teil der Gruppe den er über den Petersberger Bitweg wieder hinunter nach Königswinter führte.

Die Zweite Gruppe fuhr über den schönen Rundweg zwischen Einkehrhaus und Margarethenhöhe, vorbei am Nasseplatz und Milchhäuschen zurück zum Teffpunkt.



 



Ich hoffe ich bin dem Anspruch einer Einsteiger-Tour im 7GB einigermaßen gerecht geworden, und würde mich freuen eine solch tolle Truppe mal wieder durch 'mein' Revier guiden zu dürfen.   

Wir finden das dies ein rund um gelungener Tag war, der quasi nach einer Fortsetzung schreit. (Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal mit anschließender Einkehr ?!)

Hier noch zu guter Letzt die technischen Daten der Tour (Netto-Fahrzeit: 02:18):





Weiter Fotos findet Ihr in meinen Fotoalbum 


Schönen Gruß und bis zum nächsten Mal
Marco + Iris


----------



## Andreas-MTB (23. April 2005)

Hey, war 'ne tolle Tour! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... was nicht zuletzt an meiner 'Partnerin' Centurion lag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bin gerne wieder mit dabei, wenn Du wieder was ähnliches im Programm hast!


----------



## M.Panzer (23. April 2005)

Ich würde auch gerne mal meine Frau zu einer solchen Tour überreden aber leider kann ich Freitags nicht. Sollte man das ganze aber auf einen Samstag oder Sonntag verlegen denke ich könnte es eher klappen. Bis dann Gruß Stunt-beck.


----------



## Spooky (23. April 2005)

Centurion schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Rückfahrt habe ich noch meinen 84 kg+ Body von der Talstation der Zahnradbahn den Drachenfels rauf gewuchtet und bin von da über das Milchhäuschen auf die Löwenburg gefahren. Dann von da über den Lohrberg nach Hause, wo ich um 21 Uhr angekommen bin.
> 
> Macht es gut, vielleicht sehen wir uns beim CTF am 5.5..
> 
> Gruß Centurion



Da hast du ja für eine Feierabendrunde noch richtig Höhenmeter gemacht, Respekt   

Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob wir an der CTF teilnehmen werden. Wenn ich was konkretes weiß werde ich dir nochmal Bescheid geben. Vielleicht lässt sich so ja auch einen Fahrgemeinschaft organisieren ?!

Hättest du kommenden Montag Lust auf eine "Ichsuchfeinetrailsimkottenforst'-Runde ???


Gruß
Marco


----------



## Centurion (23. April 2005)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Hättest du kommenden Montag Lust auf eine "Ichsuchfeinetrailsimkottenforst'-Runde ???



Hallo Marco!

Sorry, kann am Montag nicht. In der Woche kann ich meistens nur Mittwochs und Freitags. 

Gruß Centurion


----------



## Harnas (23. April 2005)

Hallo,
war wirklich eine schöne Tour, würde ich auch gerne noch mal wieder fahren.  
Wenn die Tour aber wirklich eine Einsteigertour war, möchte ich nicht wirklich eine "normale" Tour mitfahren.
Technisch war wirklich nichts Schwieriges dabei, trotzdem gab sehr schöne Abfahrten, also war die Tour in dieser Hinsicht schon einsteigerfreundlich.
Konditionsmäßig waren die rund 35 km und 670 Höhenmeter aber nicht wirklich ganz ohne. 
Für mich wars jedenfalls gerade richtig, ich hätte aber nicht wirklich noch was dranhängen wollen   

Dann bis zur nächsten Tour

Renate


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. April 2005)

Hallo @ Spooky
Ich habe ne Frage an dich und zwar stellst du diese Höhenprofile ins Forum. Wo bekommst du diese her ?  
Wie ich unten an den Höhenprofil erkennen kann hat Ciclosport damit etwas zu schaffen. Kannst du mir oder ein andere da weiterhelfen will so etwas auch haben .  
Danke


----------



## Spooky (24. April 2005)

Kettenfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ Spooky
> Ich habe ne Frage an dich und zwar stellst du diese Höhenprofile ins Forum. Wo bekommst du diese her ?
> Wie ich unten an den Höhenprofil erkennen kann hat Ciclosport damit etwas zu schaffen. Kannst du mir oder ein andere da weiterhelfen will so etwas auch haben .
> Danke



Hi Kettenfresser,

die Daten für die Profile kommen entweder von meinem Ciclomaster CM414M oder meinem HAC4 (auch von Ciclosport). Wichtig bei den Geräten ist die 'M', also Memory Funktion, damit können bis zu 64Stunden gespeichert werden. Aus den Rohdaten erzeugt dann die Software Ciclo-Tour (war beim HAC4 dabei) oder HRM-Profil die Profile.


Schönen Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (29. April 2005)

So gab es also gestern auch den Startschuss in die Feierabendrundensaison 2005 im Siebengebirge.

Start war diesmal etwas später (18 Uhr) weil ich eine kleine Kombi aus Tag & Nachtfahrt machen wollte. Dazu gab es dann eine Erkenntnis: 

Man muss in dieser Jahreszeit doch schon verdammt lang fahren bis man endlich die Lampen nutzen kann. 
So kamen die Leuchten dann auch erst nach fast 1000 gefahrenen Höhenmetern und dem letzten Downhill auf dem Bittweg den Petersberg hinunter richtig zum Einsatz.

Nachdem sich Anfangs nur 3 Biker zur Tour eingetragen hatten, von denen 2 dann leider auch absagen mussten rechnete ich eigentlich nur noch mit meinem Brüderchen.

Positiv überrascht war ich dann aber doch das wir am Ende doch mit 7 Radlern starten konnten.

Wie sich heraus stellte auch eine sehr homogene Truppe, die  (fast) bis zum Ende zusammen fuhr. Also diesmal kein Ausscheidungsrennen   

Tourverlauf: Kreuz und quer durch das Siebengebirge

-Nachtigallental
-Milchhäuschen
-Achterbahn
-Nasseplatz
-Löwenburger Hof
-Löwenburg
-Breiberge
-Platz unterhalb Tretschbachtal
-Teilstück Tretschbachtal hinauf
-Löwenburger Hof
-Lohrberg
-Rheinhöhenweg
-Nasseplatz
-Magarethenhöhe
-Einkehrhäuschen
-Nonnenstromberg
-Petersberg
-Bittweg

Am Ende waren es 29,5 km und 975 hm

Ein paar Bilder gibt es hier  
Es hat mir mal wieder viel Freude bereitet mit netten Bikekollegen unterwegs gewesen zu sein.


----------



## M.Panzer (29. April 2005)

Hiy centurion wie wärs denn mit diesem Mittwoch?
Gruß Micha.


----------



## Centurion (29. April 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tourverlauf: Kreuz und quer durch das Siebengebirge




Ich fand die Tour auch sehr schön.   

Respekt an Uwe  : Die Trails waren supi zusammengestellt. Gerade das Teilstück das Trätschbachtal hinauf fand ich sehr schön. 
Es war so richtig schönes mudsliding, wo man lernt, nur genau soviel Kraft auf das Hinterrad zu geben, das man nicht durchdreht bzw. noch voran kommt und nicht umkippt und in die Modderpampe fällt.   

Ansonsten: Überlebenstraining  mit Herrn Handlampe macht immer wieder Spaß    und für mich als alten Forstautobahnenheizer war die Tour technisch schon eine Herausforderung.

Nur ich fand, es gab doch ein Ausscheidungsrennen: Bei den extrem Uphills fiel einer nach dem anderen aus (meistens loosten die als erstes, bei denen das Gewicht (als Trägheitsmoment) ganz schön bergab zog/meinereiner) 
Dann habe ich manchmal gedacht: Warum hast Du überhaupt dein Bike mit, hättest doch die ganze Strecke zu Fuß gehen können   

Nein die Tour war klasse und die Truppe hat wie Uwe schon gesagt hat, gut zusammengepasst, wäre da nicht diese Downhillbremse gewesen  , wer war das nochmal???? Jedenfalls bin ich diesmal nicht verloren gegangen!  

Mein slowmotion  Bunny Hop Abgang über dem Lenker beim Bitweg Downhill-Nigthriding am Ende der Tour ist ja auch noch mal glimpflich ausgegangen. Dabei wollte ich doch die felsige Kurve nur auf dem Vorderrad fahrend umzirkeln, so ganz geschmeidig.  

Die zwei Schnitzel sind verbrannt und gut schlafen konnte ich danach auch...

Gruß Centurion


----------



## Centurion (29. April 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hiy centurion wie wärs denn mit diesem Mittwoch?
> Gruß Micha.



Hallo Herr Panzer!  

Kann am Mittwoch wahrscheinlich nicht, da am Donnerstag die CTF in Weiden ist und ich da wahrscheinlich mit meiner Freundin starte. ( Das braucht aber noch einiger mentaler und physischer Überredungskünste...  ).

Ich fahre aber gerne mal mit Dir; kannst ja einfach mal eine Tour ausschreiben, dann melde ich mich just in time (5 vor 12) dazu an...  

Der Sommer ist lang und mehr regnen, als letztes Jahr kann es ja fast nicht mehr...

Gruß Centurion


----------



## Lüni (30. April 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

also zum Feierabendride  am Donnerstag ist ja schon einiges geschrieben worden dem kann ich mich nur anschließen und das mit dem Nightride Abschluss war auch klasse. Das Timeing war auch super  , habe gerade noch die letzte Fähre bekommen sonst hätte ich noch mal 10km dran hängen müssen und meine Pizza zuhause wäre ganz kalt gewesen.

Bis zum nächsten mal
Jörg


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ehe ich mir dann bei irgendwelchen Explorertouren den Hals breche, mal eine Frage an die Einheimischen: Gibt es eigentlich vom Drachenfels oder von Elsigerfeld eine Abfahrt ins Rhöndorfer Tal ?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (1. Mai 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ehe ich mir dann bei irgendwelchen Explorertouren den Hals breche, mal eine Frage an die Einheimischen: Gibt es eigentlich vom Drachenfels oder von Elsigerfeld eine Abfahrt ins Rhöndorfer Tal ?
> 
> ...



Ja aber selbstverständlich, Hardy. Wenn du vom Drachenfels kommst, fährst du die asphaltierte Strasse an der Bergstation und dann parallel zur Zahnradbahn hinunter. Die Strasse knickt dann nach rechts ab und überquert die Bahn. In dem nächsten Linksknick der Strasse geht rechts ein schöner Trail hinunter nach Rhöndorf bzw.  direkt in das Rhöndorfer Tal.

Wie war denn eure Runde am Samstag?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. Mai 2005)

@Handlampe

Schau mal hier nach: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1877765&postcount=3155

Demnächst werde ich hier den Thread benutzen. Macht einfach mehr Sinn. Ich habe nicht daran gedacht, als ich die Tour ausgeschrieben habe.

Die von Dir aufgezeigte Möglichkeit wäre zumindestens eine Variante. Was ist denn mit den Pfaden, die kurz vor dem Drachenfels zu sehen sind. Führen die ins Nichts ???

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Handlampe (1. Mai 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Die von Dir aufgezeigte Möglichkeit wäre zumindestens eine Variante. Was ist denn mit den Pfaden, die kurz vor dem Drachenfels zu sehen sind. Führen die ins Nichts ???
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy



Sind wunderbar zum klettern    aber absolut unfahrbar


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. Mai 2005)

@Handlampe

Rhöndorf ist bestimmt auch ganz schön   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## D.S.G (2. Mai 2005)

Gestern hab ich einen kleinen Ausflug mit meinen Freund Simon gemacht: 

Blick auf Königswinter:









Bitte(r)weg:









Das Wetter war natürlich Top   Leider waren ziehmlich viele Touris unterwegs. Alle hatten eigentlich immer recht freundlich gegrüßt (und wir natürlich auch). 

Schönen Abend noch,

David


----------



## M.Panzer (3. Mai 2005)

Habe eben noch ne´Feierabendtour für morgen gepostet wer Lust hat kommt morgen mit. Gruß der Stunt-beck.


----------



## Handlampe (3. Mai 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe eben noch ne´Feierabendtour für morgen gepostet wer Lust hat kommt morgen mit. Gruß der Stunt-beck.



Hab leider Spätschicht


----------



## M.Panzer (4. Mai 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hab leider Spätschicht



Das ist Jammerschade !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schnubbe (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

fährt einer von euch morgen im Siebengebirge und ist bereit, für mich ein bisschen den Guide zu spielen?
Zum Glück werden bei dem Wetter wohl nicht allzuviele Wanderer unterwegs sein. 

Gruß Andi


----------



## Spooky (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde heute mit meiner Freundin zusammen einen Runde im 7GB fahren, als Startzeit hatten wir so an 12:00 Uhr gedacht. Sollte dort jedoch zu viel los sein, kann es auch sein das wir in den Kottenforst ausweichen. Wird auf jeden Fall eine lockere Runde, wenn jemand Lust hat sich anzuschließen möge er sich bitte melden.


Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (5. Mai 2005)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich werde heute mit meiner Freundin zusammen einen Runde im 7GB fahren, als Startzeit hatten wir so an 12:00 Uhr gedacht. Sollte dort jedoch zu viel los sein, kann es auch sein das wir in den Kottenforst ausweichen. Wird auf jeden Fall eine lockere Runde, wenn jemand Lust hat sich anzuschließen möge er sich bitte melden.
> 
> ...



Wo ist Treffpunkt? 
Werde mich mit meinem Kollegen anschließen, wenn es hier zeitlich noch hinhaut. Wir müssten uns nur dann langsam auf dem Weg machen.

Sibby08


----------



## Spooky (5. Mai 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist Treffpunkt?
> Werde mich mit meinem Kollegen anschließen, wenn es hier zeitlich noch hinhaut. Wir müssten uns nur dann langsam auf dem Weg machen.
> 
> Sibby08



Ist dein Kollege zufällig guido_p ?   

Treffpunkt: Eingang Nachtigallental um 12:00 Uhr


Schönen Gruß
Marco


----------



## sibby08 (5. Mai 2005)

ne, der hat nichts mit dem Forum hier zu tun.
Wo ist der Eingang Nachtigallental?
Komme aus Hennef/Siegburg

Sibby08


----------



## Spooky (5. Mai 2005)

Von der B42 an der Autobahnausfahrt Köwi runter, an der nächsten Kreuzung geradeaus. Nach der Rechtskurze links halten. unter der Brücke ist der Treffpunkt. Nicht hoch zum Schwimmbad !
Eigentlich ganz leicht zu finden.


Gruß
Marco


----------



## sibby08 (5. Mai 2005)

Ok, das werden wir wohl finden. Zeitlich ist es was knapp. Wartet bitte noch so 10 min. auf uns. Mein Kumpel weis noch nichts von seinem Glück und ich erreiche ihn im Moment auch nicht.
Schick mir doch eben eine priv. Nachricht mit Deiner Handy-Nr. Dann kann ich mich noch Tel. mit Dir in Verbindung setzen falls noch was dazwischen kommt.


Sibby


----------



## guido p (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
na,war das ne geile Tour.
Danke an den Guide Marco für die tollen Trails und Super Aussichten.
Auch die Gruppe war super.
Nächste mal,wenn ich Zeit habe,fahr ich auf jeden Fall wieder mit.

Bis dahin
Guido


----------



## Spooky (5. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ja, ich fands heute auch sehr spaßig. Geiles Wetter, nette Leute, was viel man mehr.   

Teilnehmer der heutigen (sehr kurzfristig angesetzten) Tour waren:

guido_p
sibby08
Stefan - (noch) kein IBC`ler
und meine bessere Hälfte Iris.

Auch wenn das Wetter heute absolut klasse war, die Trails waren leider noch nicht wirklich leicht fahrbar. Das wurde Stefan und mir gleich zweimal zum Verhängniss. Glücklicherweise ohne nenneswerte Schäden an Mensch und Material, wenn man mal von einer zerstörten Hose absieht.   

Der Tourverlauf war in etwa: 

Drachenfels, die drei Trails runter ins Rhöndorfer Tal, Korferberg, Hohenhonnef, Löwenburg, Lohrberg, Lohrbertrail, Margarethenhöhe, Peterberg, Bittweg.

Zusammengekommen sind ca. 28km, knapp 1000hm, bei einer Nettofahrzeit von 1:50h. Das Profil zur Tour stimmt nicht ganz mit den Daten überrein, da ich Depp mal wieder verpennt habe die Aufnahme zu starten    So fehlt der erste Anstieg auf den Drachenfels.



 

 

 



Weiter Fotos gibts in meinem Fotoalbum 


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## sibby08 (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo Spooky,

das war eine super alternativ Tour zur CTF in Weibern  
Ich bin überzeugt, daß wir mindestens genauso viel Match aufgesammelt haben, wie die Truppe, die in Weibern mitgefahren ist  .
Leider war ich heute eine ziemliche Bremse, sorry dafür und ein großer *DANK* für Eure Rücksicht. Mein Magen-Darm Infekt von gestern hat sich doch noch sehr bemerkbar gemacht.
Stefan und ich hätten nie gedacht, daß das Siebengebirge soviele geile Trails hat und ich glaube, das wir noch lange nicht alle gesehen haben.

Hier das komplette Tourenprofil (wenn auch die Höhenangaben zu deinen stark deferieren, Starthöhe -95m  )


Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Enrgy (5. Mai 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn auch die Höhenangaben zu deinen stark deferieren, Starthöhe -95m




Home-Höhe im ciclo-Tacho einstellen! Oder bei Auswertung am PC in ciclotour die Höhenkalibrierung anwenden. Doppelclick auf den Startpunkt öffnet die Tabelle, dann auf den Höhenwert gehen und mit rechter Maustaste die Höhenkalibrierung aufrufen. Dort gibst du den HM-Wert des Startpunkts ein, im Falle Nachtigallental so etwa 70m, und alle restlichen Werte werden entsprechend geändert. Läßt sich auch jederzeit erneut ändern.

Sieht ja aus, als ob ihr im Braunkohletagebau unterwegs gewesen seid...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (6. Mai 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Home-Höhe im ciclo-Tacho einstellen! Oder bei Auswertung am PC in ciclotour die Höhenkalibrierung anwenden. Doppelclick auf den Startpunkt öffnet die Tabelle, dann auf den Höhenwert gehen und mit rechter Maustaste die Höhenkalibrierung aufrufen. Dort gibst du den HM-Wert des Startpunkts ein, im Falle Nachtigallental so etwa 70m, und alle restlichen Werte werden entsprechend geändert. Läßt sich auch jederzeit erneut ändern.
> 
> Sieht ja aus, als ob ihr im Braunkohletagebau unterwegs gewesen seid...



Danke für den Tip!
Sieht schon besser aus.






Die Löwenburg bin ich aus besagten Gründen nicht gefahren, daher in der Mitte der "kleine" Unterschied zu spookys Profil von der Tour.

Sibby


----------



## Spooky (9. Mai 2005)

Huhu,

1. Wollte mal fragen, ob jemand Lust hat am Do eine Feierabendrunde im 7GB oder Kottenforst zu drehen ? 

2. Ist irgendwer von den Locals zufällig auch in der zweiten Juniwoche am Gardasee ?

3. siehe 2. jedoch die zweite Septemberwoche in Südtirol (Steineggerhof) ?


Schönen Gruß
Marco


----------



## Handlampe (9. Mai 2005)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu,
> 
> 1. Wollte mal fragen, ob jemand Lust hat am Do eine Feierabendrunde im 7GB oder Kottenforst zu drehen ?




...Lust hätte ich schon, weiss nur nicht, in wie weit das Geläuf dann wieder abgetrocknet ist.....hätte auch mal wieder Lust auf was Neues....nur im 7Gebirge????


----------



## Spooky (10. Mai 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...Lust hätte ich schon, weiss nur nicht, in wie weit das Geläuf dann wieder abgetrocknet ist


ich denke mal die Chancen stehen recht gut das die Trails bis Donnerstag wieder einigermaßen trocken sind, ... aber schaun mer mal.

Wir können ja kurzfristig entscheiden ob wir fahren oder nicht.



> .....hätte auch mal wieder Lust auf was Neues....nur im 7Gebirge????


Ich glaube zwar kaum das ich dir im 7GB noch was zeigen kann, einen Versuch ist es aber allemal wert.   

Vielleicht fahren wir ja auch eine Kombitour, 7G und Kottenforst ???


Gruß
Marco


----------



## Spooky (16. Mai 2005)

Hier die nächste Feierabenrunde im 7GB:


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=734

Details dazu gibts Mittwoch oder Donnerstag, ...


Schönen Gruß
Marco


----------



## Schnubbe (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo Spooky,

ich habe prinzipell große Lust bei euch mit zu radeln. Leider weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich am Freitag arbeiten muss. Sollte das der Fall sein, wird das bei mir mit 17.00 Uhr ziemlich knapp, da ich dann bis 18h im Büro hocken würde...

Aber ich will ja den Teufel mal nicht an die Wand malen und hoffen, dass ich FR "nur" zur Uni muss und danach das Wochenende genießen kann. Ich würde übrigens ganz gerne mit der Bahn anreisen, weiß aber nicht, wo das NAchtigallental ist - geschweige denn wie ich dahion komme. Vielleicht kommt ja sonst noch wer mit der Bahn und wir können vom Bahnhof zusammen zum Treffpunkt fahren.

Gruß Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (17. Mai 2005)

Schnubbe schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Spooky,
> 
> Aber ich will ja den Teufel mal nicht an die Wand malen und hoffen, dass ich FR "nur" zur Uni muss und danach das Wochenende genießen kann. Ich würde übrigens ganz gerne mit der Bahn anreisen, weiß aber nicht, wo das NAchtigallental ist - geschweige denn wie ich dahion komme. Vielleicht kommt ja sonst noch wer mit der Bahn und wir können vom Bahnhof zusammen zum Treffpunkt fahren.
> 
> Gruß Andi



Hi,

falls sich niemand finden sollte der auch mit der Bahn anreist, sag einfach noch mal Bescheid. Ich würd dich dann an der Haltestelle Köwi 'einsammeln'


Gruß
Marco


----------



## Spooky (19. Mai 2005)

Huhu,

wer`s noch nicht mitbekommen hat, ich habe die Tourdaten im LMB für die morgige Tour aktualisiert. 

Euch erwarten in etwa 40km bei ca. 1200hm.

Ich hoffe nur das das Wetter morgen einigermaßen mitspielt (  @petrus )

@schnubbe: Wie siehts bei dir aus, soll ich dich an der Bahn abholen ???


Dann bis morgen   
Marco


----------



## Schnubbe (20. Mai 2005)

Hey Spooky,

wär super, wenn du mich abholen kannst. Ich wollte mit der Straßenbahn Linie 66 kommen und habe gerade festgestellt, dass die nicht am Bahnhof hält. Kannst du auch zur Clemens-August-Straße kommen? Wann soll ich da sein? Gegen 16:45 oder ist das zu spät?
Hab dir aber auch noch mal eine PN mit meiner Telefonnummer geschickt 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Spooky (20. Mai 2005)

Schnubbe schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Spooky,
> 
> wär super, wenn du mich abholen kannst. Ich wollte mit der Straßenbahn Linie 66 kommen und habe gerade festgestellt, dass die nicht am Bahnhof hält. Kannst du auch zur Clemens-August-Straße kommen? Wann soll ich da sein? Gegen 16:45 oder ist das zu spät?
> Hab dir aber auch noch mal eine PN mit meiner Telefonnummer geschickt
> ...



16:45 Uhr geht klar, von der Haltestelle Clemens-August-Str. sinds nur knappe 3Minuten bis zum Treffpunkt.

Bis Später
Marco


----------



## Schnubbe (20. Mai 2005)

Hi Leute,

war eine klasse Tour heute! Hat mir echt gefallen - Tempo gut - Strecke gut - alles gut 
Bergab hätte es für mich ein bisschen schneller gehen können 
Leider habe ich mich auf dem Rückweg noch auf einem kleinen Treppentrail auf die Pappe gepackt und meine Bremsscheibe verbogen. Weiß zufällig einer von euch, was das kostet, die richten zu lassen oder wie ich die selbst richten kann (so, dass es auch gut ist).

Werde jetzt noch ein bisschen feiern gehen - ahoi

Andi


----------



## Cheetah (21. Mai 2005)

@Schnubbe
Leichte Seitenschlage hab ich schon öfter rausgebogen,  ich weiß ja nicht schlimm deine Scheibe so aussieht,  du bist zumindest noch nach Hause gefahren, also sollte es gehen. 

Wenn das Richten mit bloßen Händen nicht klappt nimm zwei große Engländer oder Franzosen zur Hilfe. Nein nicht nette EU Mitbürger, sondern verstellbare Maulschlüssel/Rollgabelschlüssel. 



Die Tour gestern war super, ich freue mich schon auf die Nächste. Ich werde bis dahin auch noch was 'aufs Rad steigen' üben.


----------



## webmonster007 (21. Mai 2005)

Tach Leute,

war eine coole Tour gestern!!! Wenig Kilometer, viel Höhenmeter und wunderschöne Trails.
Fotos gibt es im Fotoalbum

Bis zum nächsten mal,
Marius


----------



## Spooky (21. Mai 2005)

Huhu,

erst einmal vielen Dank für das nette Feedback zur gestrigen Tour, auch mir hat es wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht mit einigen Bekannten, aber auch mal wieder mit zwei neuen Kollegen zu biken.

Aufgrund diverse Tachoprobleme bei der Tour dürften die Angaben zur Tourlänge wohl ein wenig variieren. So über den Daumen gepeilt waren es gestern aber ca. 30km bei etwas über 900hm bei einem recht gemütlichen Durschnitsstempo und vielen (Foto-) Pausen.

Die Streckenführung sah in Kurzfassung so aus:

- Nachtigallental
- Milchhäuschen
- Achterbahn (Schallenberg und Geisberg   )
- über drei schöne Trails runter ins Rhöndorfer Tal.
- Korferberg, Annatal
- Löwenburger Hof
- Lohrbergtrail
- Ölberg
- Trail 'Wasserfall'
- Petersberger Bittweg 

Vorallem der Bittweg bei bereits einsetzender Dämmerung war mal wieder ein echtes Highlight der Tour.

Hier noch einige Fotos zur Tour:

Andi (Schnubbe)





Frank (Cheetah) - nach der Besteigung des Mount Ölbergs.





Andi & Frank





Marius (webmonster007)





Armin (mjk)





Weiter Fotos gibts im Fotoalbum


Schöne Grüße
Marco


----------



## Handlampe (21. Mai 2005)

So, hab für übernächste Woche Mittwoch auch mal wieder eine Tour reingestellt.
Vielleicht sind dann die Erdbeeren schon reif. Ich hoffe, das wir diesmal ein bischen mehr Glück mit dem Wetter haben.

Ich find die Runde ist eine nette Abwechslung.....weil immer nur im 7 Gebirge zu fahren ist auf Dauer ein wenig langweilig- drumherum mit schönen Ausblicken direkt auf die 7 Berge ist halt mal was Anderes- obwohl die Trails auf dieser Seite natürlich nicht so spektakulär sind- aber es gibt auch ein paar- beim letzten Mal haben wir es ja leider nicht geschafft diese zu fahren, da uns der Regen wieder zum Rhein hinunter gespült hat.


----------



## Harnas (21. Mai 2005)

Hallöchen,
war wirklich eine tolle Tour gestern  . Das Wetter hat ja auch noch gut gehalten und gegen Weibern war es ja geradezu matschfrei!
Die Trails waren wirklich sehr schön, vor allem der Bittweg.
Bei so einer Tour bin ich gerne wieder dabei  

Gruß Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (27. Mai 2005)

Neues von der Front:

Der Trail am Grenzgraben ist jetzt fast wieder frei. 
Musste nur vor dem letzten Baumhinderniss kapitulieren. Der Brummer bzw. es sind ja mind.3 direkt hinter bzw. übereinander sind einfach ne Nummer zu dick für meine  Handsäge. 
Die restlichen 3 Stämme die ja in netten Abständen immer wieder den "Flow" gestört haben sind weg. 
Nach der Aktion war ich ganz schön fertig. Sägen ist anstrengender als biken. 
Auf dem Weg zurück zum Auto hab ich auch tatsächlich noch ein nettes Trailstück entdeckt, das ich noch nicht kannte, wird natürlich direkt in die Tour am Mittwoch eingebaut.


----------



## Enrgy (28. Mai 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Neues von der Front:
> 
> Der Trail am Grenzgraben ist jetzt fast wieder frei.
> Musste nur vor dem letzten Baumhinderniss kapitulieren. Der Brummer bzw. es sind ja mind.3 direkt hinter bzw. übereinander sind einfach ne Nummer zu dick für meine  Handsäge.
> ...




Supi Uwe!!!  

Trotzdem melde ich mich mal aus bekanntem Grund wieder ab   

Gruß Volker


----------



## Handlampe (2. Juni 2005)

Nachdem ich bei der gestrigen Tour ein wenig photofaul war gibt es heute als einziges Bild den Tourweg:



 
(Klicken für größer)

Mit dabei waren endlich auch mal wieder ein paar "Kernmitglieder":

Oli
Markus
Thomas
Jörg

und eine neuer Mitfahrer: Sebastian


Es ging hoch durch das Nachtigallental- weiter am Milchhäuschen vorbei zum Nasseplatz- den Rheinhöhenweg hoch zum Trenkeberg. 
Hier gab es für unseren neuen Mitfahrer schon ernsthafte Atemprobleme- was aber wohl nicht an der dünnen Luft auf über 400 müNN. zurückzuführen war   

Nachdem er aber hier die Tour schon abbrechen wollte konnten wir ihn doch ermutigen zumindest die Runde bis zur Fähre in Bad Honnef mitzufahren. Im Folgenden hat er sich dann auch wieder gut berappelt und ist ohne weitere Probleme bis nach Bad Honnef mitgekommen.
Ich hoffe, das er von da gut den Weg am Rhein entlang nach Königswinter zurück gefunden hat.

Vom Trenkeberg ging es über den Pfad an Ittenbach vorbei und dann über breite Pisten hinunter ins Logebachtal- dieses Talaufwärts- über die Schmelztalstrasse wieder hauptsächlich auf breiten WAB zur Wiederholung Gottes- den Grenzgrabentrail hinunter- diesmal mit einer kleinen Variante am Ende- hinunter nach Rheinbreitbach- zur Fähre Bad Honnef.

Auf der "richtigen" Seite folgte dann direkt ein netter Anstieg auf einem Pfad, der sonst wohl nur Wildschweinen bekannt ist, vorbei am Wildpark.

Durch den Wald ging es zum Golfplatz und ab hier das erste Mal über freies Feld zu den Erbeeren.
Da gab es dann auch tatsächlich schon einige die uns rot entgegenleuchteten. Aber leicht rot war auch der Kopf des Bauern, der scheinbar schon den ganzen Tag um das Feld patroullierte. VERDAMMT

Aber schnell ein paar Meter weiter aus dem Blickfeld des Bauern gefahren- so bekamen wir dann doch noch- wenn auch nur eine kleine Portion der köstlichen Frucht in den Magen.

Nachdem wir ja beim letzten Versuch hier abrechen mussten ging es diesmal weiter- mit einer kleinen Schleife über den Hohen Berg- um den "Golfball" in Berkum- abwechselnd durch Wald und Flur- immer wieder mit Aussicht auf die 7 Berge zur letzten Rampe.
Dummerweise hab ich hier einen kleinen Wettbewerb gestartet: Jeder der die Rampe (max.30%) schafft zu fahren bekommt bei der nächsten Tour von mir Einen ausgegeben- tja, war ein teurer Wettbewerb- fast Alle haben es geschafft- hatte die Steigung doch ein wenig schwieriger in Errinnerung gehabt.

Über einige Trails ging es jetzt durch das letzte Waldstück zur Siedlung Heiderhof um dann nach Mehlem hinunter abzutauchen.


----------



## Enrgy (2. Juni 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ... Aber leicht rot war auch der Kopf des Bauern, der scheinbar schon den ganzen Tag um das Feld patroullierte. VERDAMMT...



Da hilft dann nur noch ein Midnight-Ride...


----------



## Scottti (3. Juni 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich bei der gestrigen Tour ein wenig photofaul war gibt es heute als einziges Bild den Tourweg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## p_pipowitsch (3. Juni 2005)

Do hät de Jung äver en wirklisch schöne Streck erussjesök. Respekt![/QUOTE]

un der chef wor noch nitt ins schwer am sicke


----------



## mojam (9. Juni 2005)

Moin zusammen!

Würde mich gerne bei einer Tour von Euch mal mit einklinken.... wann steht der nächste Ritt bei Euch auf dem Programm?

Hätte nichts gegen eine Feierabendrunde morgen (Freitag) einzuwenden!

Habt ihr sonst regelmäßige Zeiten, an denen ihr eure Runden dreht?

Grüsse
--
mo


----------



## Daywalker74 (13. Juni 2005)

Am Donnerstag gibt es mal eine Runde mit allen Trails rund um den Dornheckensee.
Diesmal darf ich den Guide spielen, da mein Brüderchen Spätschicht hat


----------



## Spooky (13. Juni 2005)

Hi,

melde mich hiermit offiziell aus dem Urlaub zurück   

Am Mittwoch würde ich gerne nach 1Woche Grainau und 1Woche Lago mal wieder eine Runde in heimischen Gefilden drehen. 

Sollte jemand Lust haben mich zu begleiten, Guckst du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=861

@daywalker
am Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht, wäre ansonsten gerne mitgefahren.


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fungrisu (13. Juni 2005)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Am Mittwoch würde ich gerne nach 1Woche Grainau und 1Woche Lago mal wieder eine Runde in heimischen Gefilden drehen.
> 
> Sollte jemand Lust haben mich zu begleiten, Guckst du hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=861



Hi Marco,
wenn ich es schaffe bin ich am Mittwoch dabei. Würde mich aber spontan anschließen da ich noch nicht weiß wie lange ich arbeiten muss.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (21. Juni 2005)

Na, das sind doch traumhafte Aussichten: Spitzen Wetter.....fast der längste Tag des Jahres....fast Vollmond.....und ich hab morgen meinen letzten Tag vor meinem Kurzurlaub   


....da muss man doch was machen. 

Also, auf zu später Stunde in die 7 Berge.

Ich hoffe es finden sich noch ein paar Mondsüchtige


----------



## on any sunday (21. Juni 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na, das sind doch traumhafte Aussichten: Spitzen Wetter.....fast der längste Tag des Jahres....fast Vollmond.....und ich hab morgen meinen letzten Tag vor meinem Kurzurlaub
> 
> 
> ....da muss man doch was machen.
> ...



Mischt, habe morgen leider den letzten Tag vor meinem Langurlaub auf Kreta mit de Moppeds und muß noch an der Strecke feilen.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

schade eigentlich, dass wir zur gleichen Zeit im Bergischen unterwegs sind. Das wäre eine echte Alternative gewesen. Viel Spaß in den sieben Bergen !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (22. Juni 2005)

Die Abt. Langenfeld der Feierabendbiker wird auch am Start sein - also bitte etwas Nachsicht mit unserer Bergschwäche...


----------



## Handlampe (22. Juni 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> schade eigentlich, dass wir zur gleichen Zeit im Bergischen unterwegs sind. Das wäre eine echte Alternative gewesen. Viel Spaß in den sieben Bergen !
> 
> ...



Da haben wir wohl zeitgleich die Touren reingestellt. Als ich nämlich vorher im LMB geschaut habe, war deine noch nicht drin bzw. ich hab sie nicht gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (22. Juni 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Die Abt. Langenfeld der Feierabendbiker wird auch am Start sein - also bitte etwas Nachsicht mit unserer Bergschwäche...




Na, das freut mich.....und keine Angst.....gibt ne schöne Genusstour, inwieweit das im 7Gebirge möglich ist. 

P.S. 

Da kommen sogar die Kollegen aus Langenfeld.....und die ganzen Einheimischen......wo sind die????

Wie sieht's aus......schon Sommerpause ?


----------



## Centurion (22. Juni 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ...und die ganzen Einheimischen......wo sind die????
> 
> Wie sieht's aus......schon Sommerpause ?



Hab Euch irgendwie verpaßt und bin dann kreuz und quer durch das Siebengebirge gefahren um Euch zu suchen. Na ja war ja auch wieder nicht angemeldet (bin nicht gerade entscheidungsfreudig  ).

War aber ein toller Abend mit einem schön lauen Lüftchen - sehr schön zum fahren. In der Nähe von Petersberg hatte ich einen netten Plausch mit 5 jungen Käutzchen und überall im Wald waren Glühwürmchen.

Dann hörte ich auf einmal mitten im Wald ca. 500 Meter von mir entfernt zwei Hunde ganz lange u. ganz laut knurren bzw. bellen - seid Ihr das gewesen und seid mit den Weidmännern zusammengestoßen?  

Centurion  

So long!


----------



## Cheetah (23. Juni 2005)

@Centurion

Mit dir hätten wir heute nur auf Straßen gerechnet und nicht auf schmalen Pfaden. Du gehst ja dort deinem neuen Hobby nach oder?


----------



## Centurion (23. Juni 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> @Centurion
> 
> Mit dir hätten wir heute nur auf Straßen gerechnet und nicht auf schmalen Pfaden. Du gehst ja dort deinem neuen Hobby nach oder?



Stimmt  , aber manchmal sieht man sogar einen Rennradfahrer durch den Wald fahren. Ich weiß auch nicht wie die sich dahin verirren...   .

War es den schön gestern Abend???

Ich hatte schon den Verdacht Uwe würde Euch zum Dornheckensee guiden und Ihr hättet ein schönes Bad bei diesen lauen Abendlüftchen genossen... .

Aber wahrscheinlich wurde sich wieder durch einen Trail nach dem anderen
gewunden. Das Orientierungsvermögen von Uwe ist schon genial (jedenfalls in den Sieben Bergen)!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## zippi (23. Juni 2005)

Was denn, Uwe? Noch kein Bericht von der Tour gestern Nacht hier? Und überhaupt, wo sind die Bilder von dem geilen Sonnenuntergang?   Mannomann, ist das 'ne Einstellung hier, Schlafmütze. Zack, zack jetzt!


----------



## Cheetah (23. Juni 2005)

Centurion schrieb:
			
		

> War es den schön gestern Abend???



Klar war das schön.    

Wir sahen das Auge Gottes in dunkler lauer Sommernacht leuchten.


----------



## zippi (23. Juni 2005)

Ja, ja, die Glühwürmchen 

Und ich habe Beulen (erste Zeichen von Malaria?) auf'm Arm von den Moskitoangriffen!


----------



## juchhu (23. Juni 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ja, die Glühwürmchen
> 
> Und ich habe Beulen (erste Zeichen von Malaria?) auf'm Arm von den Moskitoangriffen!


 
Malaria verursacht starken Gewichtsverlust.  Falls DU nicht weißt, wer Deine Chili-Schote weiter pflegt, dann bedenke mich in Deinem Testament.  

Falls es Stiche von Sandmücken sind, beeile Dich bitte ein bisschen mit der geänderten Niederschrift. 

VG Martin


----------



## zippi (23. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Malaria verursacht starken Gewichtsverlust.  Falls DU nicht weißt, wer Deine Chili-Schote weiter pflegt, dann bedenke mich in Deinem Testament.
> 
> Falls es Stiche von Sandmücken sind, beeile Dich bitte ein bisschen mit der geänderten Niederschrift.
> 
> VG Martin



"Nichts entgeht AGFA", wie? Aasgeier


----------



## juchhu (23. Juni 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> "Nichts entgeht AGFA", wie? Aasgeier


 
Ich weiß nicht, ob Sie es schon wußten, aber Bären -

ja, Bären sind Aasfresser. 


VG Martin, Erklärbär und Aasfresser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lüni (23. Juni 2005)

Also die Tour gestern war ja grundsätzlich OK aber für die angesagte Mondscheinfahrt hätte das Timing überarbeitet werden müssen. 

Als ich auf dem Heimweg über die Südbrücke bin ging er gerade in all seiner Pracht über dem Rhein auf sah schon nett aus.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Enrgy (23. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Falls es Stiche von Sandmücken sind, beeile Dich bitte ein bisschen mit der geänderten Niederschrift.
> VG Martin




Vergiß es, aber ganz schnell!! Es gibt eine historische Vereinbarung zwischen zippi und mir. Derjenige, der den anderen überlebt, ist verpflichtet für die Bikes des Kumpels zu sorgen. Das heißt im Klartext regelmäßige Ausfahrten in den Wupperbergen und auch hin und wieder mal ein paar Lago-Trails, immer gerschmierte Kette und genug Luft in den Reifen, geladener Akku für den Nightride zwischendurch und KEIN Rücksetzen der Tachowerte. 

Weiterhin fahren unsere Räder NUR mit uns und sind für andere Biker nicht beherrschbar. Es wäre also zu gefährlich, dir eines unserer Schätzchen für Fahrtechnikseminare oder so zu überlassen. Das wäre für unsere Bikes auch VIIEEEEL zu langweilig, ungefähr so, als ob man mit dem Porsche nur noch 3km die Woche zum Einkaufen fährt  
Unsere Bikes sind regelmäßige Touren gewohnt und werden krank, wenn sie nur im Forum von geplanten Touren lesen, diese aber nie unter die Reifen bekommen.  
Wir merken es selbst, wenn mal 2 oder gar 3 Wochen nicht gefahren wurde, wie schwerfällig die Dinger am Berg sind. Da kommt nix mehr, man muß mit aller Kraft treten, um die Bikes einigermaßen den Hügel hochzukriegen. Das ist dann ihre Rache für unser Desinteresse!  


Zu den Malariaflecken: Ein beliebtes Spiel gestern abend war "Bremsen entlüften": Bremse sucht sich eine schöne Stelle am Bein, läßt sich nieder und fährt ihre Stechwerkzeuge aus. Nun ist der Moment gekommen, um aus der Bremse einen Lowrider zu machen - patsch, und die Bremse ist "entlüftet"...  

Leute, Nightrides im Sommer haben was ganz eigenes. Kein Frieren, keine Matschlöcher, keine dicken Klamotten - einfach geil!
Nachteil ist nur, daß es (gerade jetzt zu Sonnwende) erst ab ca. 22.15 einigermaßen dunkel wird im Wald, so daß die Touren eben "a bissi" später zuende gehen...wir waren gestern nach zusätzlicher Einkehr im Restaurant "zum königlichen Bürger" erst kurz vor 1 Uhr zuhause. Dann auspacken, duschen - schwupps ist es mal eben 1.30, wenn man ins Bett fällt.  

Hat sich aber auf jeden Fall gelohnt!!


----------



## zippi (23. Juni 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> .......... KEIN Rücksetzen der Tachowerte.
> ......... für andere Biker nicht beherrschbar.
> ..........zu gefährlich, dir eines unserer Schätzchen für Fahrtechnikseminare oder so zu überlassen.
> ........ ungefähr so, als ob man ......nur noch 3km die Woche zum Einkaufen fährt
> .........werden krank, wenn sie nur im Forum von geplanten Touren lesen, diese aber nie unter die Reifen bekommen.



Ouuuh! Jaaa, laß alles raus!!! Hoffentlich ist er ein Verkraftbär  .


----------



## Centurion (23. Juni 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Malariaflecken: Ein beliebtes Spiel gestern abend war "Bremsen entlüften": Bremse sucht sich eine schöne Stelle am Bein, läßt sich nieder und fährt ihre Stechwerkzeuge aus. Nun ist der Moment gekommen, um aus der Bremse einen Lowrider zu machen - patsch, und die Bremse ist "entlüftet"...



Ja so was kenne ich....   .
Als ich gestern vom Biken nach Hause kam habe ich mein Oberteil ausgezogen um meinem Adonis-Körper vorm Spiegel zu studieren  ... und was sehe ich da, hängt mir doch ein riesengroßer Moskito am Hals und zieht mir meinen Lebenssaft aus der Halsschlagader  !

Klaus  

PS: ...und das Spiel Zeckensuchen in allen möglichen Körperöffnungen und Hautfalten ist auch schön...


----------



## juchhu (23. Juni 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Vergiß es, aber ganz schnell!! Es gibt eine historische Vereinbarung zwischen zippi und mir. Derjenige, der den anderen überlebt, ist verpflichtet für die Bikes des Kumpels zu sorgen. Das heißt im Klartext regelmäßige Ausfahrten in den Wupperbergen und auch hin und wieder mal ein paar Lago-Trails, immer gerschmierte Kette und genug Luft in den Reifen, geladener Akku für den Nightride zwischendurch und KEIN Rücksetzen der Tachowerte.
> 
> Weiterhin fahren unsere Räder NUR mit uns und sind für andere Biker nicht beherrschbar. Es wäre also zu gefährlich, dir eines unserer Schätzchen für Fahrtechnikseminare oder so zu überlassen. Das wäre für unsere Bikes auch VIIEEEEL zu langweilig, ungefähr so, als ob man mit dem Porsche nur noch 3km die Woche zum Einkaufen fährt
> Unsere Bikes sind regelmäßige Touren gewohnt und werden krank, wenn sie nur im Forum von geplanten Touren lesen, diese aber nie unter die Reifen bekommen.
> Wir merken es selbst, wenn mal 2 oder gar 3 Wochen nicht gefahren wurde, wie schwerfällig die Dinger am Berg sind. Da kommt nix mehr, man muß mit aller Kraft treten, um die Bikes einigermaßen den Hügel hochzukriegen. Das ist dann ihre Rache für unser Desinteresse!


 
Und ich dachte, ich wäre der einzige Geschichtenerzähler?!  

Herrlich, Danke  

Da Ihr ja beide gestern auf dem 7G-Nightride dabei gewesen seid und für den Fall, dass Euch beide die Sandmücken erwischt haben, würde ich dennoch gerne mich für die Pflege und weitere artgerechte Haltung empfehlen, quasi an Kindes statt.  Damit ich mich den Kleinen voll und ganz widmen kann sowie Touren auch durchführen und nicht nur planen kann, wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn Ihr eine kleinen Stiftungsfonds zwecks (meiner) Versorgung einrichten würdet. Ich kann Euch die notwenigen Formalität und Beratung angedeihen lassen und stehe Euch auch gerne als Geschäftsführer der Stiftung zur Verfügung. Also ganz uneigennützig und fast ehrenamtlich. 



			
				Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Malariaflecken: Ein beliebtes Spiel gestern abend war "Bremsen entlüften": Bremse sucht sich eine schöne Stelle am Bein, läßt sich nieder und fährt ihre Stechwerkzeuge aus. Nun ist der Moment gekommen, um aus der Bremse einen Lowrider zu machen - patsch, und die Bremse ist "entlüftet"...
> 
> Leute, Nightrides im Sommer haben was ganz eigenes. Kein Frieren, keine Matschlöcher, keine dicken Klamotten - einfach geil!
> Nachteil ist nur, daß es (gerade jetzt zu Sonnwende) erst ab ca. 22.15 einigermaßen dunkel wird im Wald, so daß die Touren eben "a bissi" später zuende gehen...wir waren gestern nach zusätzlicher Einkehr im Restaurant "zum königlichen Bürger" erst kurz vor 1 Uhr zuhause. Dann auspacken, duschen - schwupps ist es mal eben 1.30, wenn man ins Bett fällt.
> ...


 
Wie wäre eine kleine Grillsession am späten Abend, dann eine Midnightride-Good morning - Tour mit anschließendem Frühstück?

VG Martin

PS: Sobald die Sonne untergegangen ist, und nach der Dämmerung die Nacht hereingebrochen ist, brauchst Du Dir um "Bremsen entlüften" keine Gedanken mehr zu machen, quasi in der Zeit "from dusk to dawn".


----------



## Centurion (23. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Malaria verursacht starken Gewichtsverlust.  Falls DU nicht weißt, wer Deine Chili-Schote weiter pflegt, dann bedenke mich in Deinem Testament.
> 
> Falls es Stiche von Sandmücken sind, beeile Dich bitte ein bisschen mit der geänderten Niederschrift.
> 
> VG Martin



...sein Bike nimmt man mit ins Grab / womit willst Du den fahren wenn Du wieder auferstehst


----------



## Delgado (23. Juni 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre eine kleine Grillsession am späten Abend, dann eine Midnightride-Good morning - Tour mit anschließendem Frühstück?



Bietet sich doch der heutige Abend  an.
Dann könnte ich heute auch am Grillen teilnehmen   
und morgen mit dem Bike wieder zur Arbeit fahren   

Nur, wie erklär ich's meiner Frau Erklärbär?

Ich muss ihr auch noch die RC 9-Geschichte erzählen. Aber erst Mitte August


----------



## juchhu (23. Juni 2005)

Centurion schrieb:
			
		

> ...sein Bike nimmt man mit ins Grab / womit willst Du den fahren wenn Du wieder auferstehst


 
Um dann 3.00 Jahre später bei einer Expedition der Langenfelder Grabstätten durch 'durchgeknallte' Archäologen die verrosteten Bikes finden zu lassen?  

Nene, nichts da, statt Grabbeigaben werden die Bikes zu Opferbeigaben an den spirituellen Führer, der die Götter gnädig stimmt, auf dass ihre Liebe zu den durch Sandmücken Dahingeschiedenen entflamme, und die Verstorbenen auf garkeinen Fall einer Reinkarnisation zugeführt werden. Und wenn, dann nur als Bremse.  Patsch, entlüftet.  

VG Martin


----------



## Cheetah (23. Juni 2005)

Lüni schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Tour gestern war ja grundsätzlich OK aber für die angesagte Mondscheinfahrt hätte das Timing überarbeitet werden müssen.



Also den Mond hab ich gar nicht gesucht, ich suchte nach dem Weg, der sich stellenweise im Schattenwurf meiner Funzel versteckte. Da hätte auch ein Adaptives Kurvenlicht nicht weitergeholfen.


Kann mir einer sagen wo der Weg ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (23. Juni 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bietet sich doch der heutige Abend an.
> Dann könnte ich heute auch am Grillen teilnehmen
> und morgen mit dem Bike wieder zur Arbeit fahren
> 
> ...


 
Ich könnte ja Deine Frau mal anrufen?! Hab' ich Dir eigentlich schon erzählt, dass ich am Telefon meine Stimme ganz hervorragend in die einer rassigen vollbusigen Blondine (fällt mir garnicht schwer ) verstellen kann? 

So könnte ich durch die klitzekleine Intrige zu einem kostengünstigen RC9 kommen. Mit gebrochenen Armen und Beinen wirst DU vielleicht auf Jahre hin nicht mehr fahren können. Dir zu Ehren würde ich auch mit regelmäßigem Konditionstraining beginnen.  

VG Martin


----------



## Handlampe (23. Juni 2005)

Hier also der Kurzbericht zum Mitternachtsride:

Es trafen sich am Anfang des Nachtigallentales:

Frank (cheetah), Thomas (daywalker74), Jörg (Lüni), Uwe (Handlampe) und unserer Langenfelder Kollegen Volker (Engry) und Dirk (zippi)

Der Tourenverlauf war noch ein wenig unklar: Sollte es nach Norden gehen Richtung Ennert, wo mein Bruda einen neuen Trail entdeckt hat, oder nach Süden Richtung Auge Gottes, wo meine Wenigkeit und Kollege blitzfitz ein paar neue Zückerchen gefunden haben.
Es wurde dann die zweite Variante gewählt. Die Fahrt zum Auge war dann auch weniger spektakulär. 
Klassisch ging es am Milchhäuschen und dem Nasseplatz vorbei; ein Stück den R-Trail über die kleine Treppenabfahrt- zum Löwenburger Hof- über Asphalt Ri. Magarethenhöhe- über den kleinen Trail an Ittenbach vorbei und dann die lange Abfahrt in das Logebachtal.

Hier gab es den ersten Event der Tour. Nach doppeltem Durchschlag von Frank gab es eine Aufführung vom legendären Schwanensee zu bewundern.







Durch das Logebachtal ging es dann weiter um dann als erstes Schmankerl das komplette Schmelztal hinunter zu trailen.
Hier dämmerte es uns dann auch- es dämmerte uns das es dämmerte.
Kurz vor Bad Honnef folgte dann die Strafe für die lange Abfahrt. Über den Rheinsteig folgte der lange Uphill zum Auge Gottes.

Hier versammelte sich die Mannschaft zum Gruppenphoto.






Zu beachten ist der Typ, der sein Rad vergessen hatte, dafür aber die ganze Zeit ein Kreuz mit schleppte.

So ging es dann in ziemlicher Dunkelheit auf den Grenzgrabentrail- eine echte Grenzerfahrung. 
Zugegeben- Ob mit oder ohne Lampe- viel zu sehen war nicht von dem ja teilweise sehr schmalen- seitlich abfallenden Pfad- für mich zumindest- ein Hoch auf die Nachtblinden. Trotzdem eine sehr spassige Erfahrung.
Hab aber dann auch eingesehen, das gewisse Leute wie z.B. Volker und Thomas hier einen Zacken schneller unterwegs waren.
Da sich mein Bruda nicht mehr 100 Prozentig an die neue Wegführung von Ralf erinnern konnte fuhren wir dann meine neue Variante: Durch die Heide ging es durch den Sandkasten abwärts um auf halber Höhe einen schönen Ausblick, diesmal von südlicher Warte auf das 7Gebirge und Bonn zu erhalten:






Wieder im Wald trailten wir uns dann hinunter bis nach Rheinbreitbach um am Ende am Rhein entlang zurück nach Köwi die Tour ausklingen zu lassen


----------



## zippi (23. Juni 2005)

Vielen Dank dem Guide und Heliumpoeten Uwe nochmal, dessen Tour man nur im Dunkeln ertragen konnte  . 

Klasse Bilda!


----------



## M.Panzer (23. Juni 2005)

Klasse Tour schade dass ich nicht gesehen habe das du sie gepostet hattest. Wäre sonst gerne dabei gewesen. Gruß Micha.


----------



## Spooky (25. Juni 2005)

Hi,

wollte doch mal schauen, ob es hier im Forum noch andere Frühaufsteher oder soll ich sagen Bekloppte gibt,  die Sonntag morgens Lust haben ein Runde im 7G zu drehen. 

Guckst du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=916

War letzten Sonntag auch schon mal so um die Zeit im 7G unterwegs: 

- Keine Wanderer, 
- erfrischende 18Grad und 
- freie Trails - was will man mehr   


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## M.Panzer (25. Juni 2005)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wollte doch mal schauen, ob es hier im Forum noch andere Frühaufsteher oder soll ich sagen Bekloppte gibt,  die Sonntag morgens Lust haben ein Runde im 7G zu drehen.
> 
> ...




Schade schade da wäre ich gerne dabei.   Aber leider arbeite ich Sonntags immer bis ca. 8 Uhr, also entweder von 0 00 Uhr bis 3 00 Uhr oder von 8 Uhr 30 dann bin ich bestimmt dabei. Gruß Micha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (25. Juni 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Schade schade da wäre ich gerne dabei.   Aber leider arbeite ich Sonntags immer bis ca. 8 Uhr, also entweder von 0 00 Uhr bis 3 00 Uhr oder von 8 Uhr 30 dann bin ich bestimmt dabei. Gruß Micha.


Hi Micha,

ich denke mal solange es so warm bleibt wie jetzt werde ich öfter mal eine so frühe Tour am WE ausschreiben. Das nächste mal dann 'erst' um 08:30 Uhr   

Freut mich übrigens sehr das sich bis jetzt bereits zwei Mitfahrer gefunden haben, ...


Gruß
Marco


----------



## M.Panzer (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo Marco wie wärs denn mal mit ner Tour gegenüber von den 7 Bergen. Habe für Samstagnachmittag ne Tour rein gesetzt . Es lohnt sich, ist echt schön. Vielleicht hast du ja Lust. Gruß Micha.


----------



## Spooky (27. Juni 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marco wie wärs denn mal mit ner Tour gegenüber von den 7 Bergen. Habe für Samstagnachmittag ne Tour rein gesetzt . Es lohnt sich, ist echt schön. Vielleicht hast du ja Lust. Gruß Micha.


Lust schon, vor allem wenn dein Angebot aus dem TT-Thread auch für mich gilt    

Da am Samstag aber die Rheinkultur ist, weiß ich noch nicht genau ob ich komme, werde das dann kurzfristig entscheiden, ...


Gruß
Marco


----------



## Enrgy (27. Juni 2005)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Lust schon, vor allem wenn dein Angebot aus dem TT-Thread auch für mich gilt
> 
> Da am Samstag aber die Rheinkultur ist, weiß ich noch nicht genau ob ich komme, werde das dann kurzfristig entscheiden, ...
> 
> ...




Mein Gott, welche Frage!! TT-Touren sind doch quasi Rheinkultur in Reinkultur...


----------



## M.Panzer (27. Juni 2005)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Lust schon, vor allem wenn dein Angebot aus dem TT-Thread auch für mich gilt
> 
> Da am Samstag aber die Rheinkultur ist, weiß ich noch nicht genau ob ich komme, werde das dann kurzfristig entscheiden, ...
> 
> ...



Aber natüüüüüüüüürlich bist du herzlichst eingeladen mit zu fahren. Und Energy ich hoffe doch das wir uns am Samstag sehen, denn eins steht doch fest : Rheinkultur ist nichts gegen TT-Touren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Enrgy (27. Juni 2005)

Hi Micha,

kann ich noch nicht sagen, ob ich komme. Obwohl die Strecke ja bei mir noch einen gut hat, nach der Fangopackung an Karneval


----------



## blitzfitz (27. Juni 2005)

Hi Micha,

kann am Samstag leider nicht. Mein Großer hat Geburtstag und Papa spielt den Animator für seine Freunde.   

Viel Spaß wünsche ich euch auf der Tour.

Ralf


----------



## Race4Hills (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen, wo finde   ich denn für Sa. die Tour?

Gruss Race4Hills


----------



## M.Panzer (28. Juni 2005)

blitzfitz schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Micha,
> 
> kann am Samstag leider nicht. Mein Großer hat Geburtstag und Papa spielt den Animator für seine Freunde.
> 
> ...




Sehr,sehr schade Ralf. Ich hatte dich eigentlich voll eingeplant. Na ja beim nächsten mal bestimmt. Viel Spaß beim animatoren. Gruß Micha.


----------



## M.Panzer (28. Juni 2005)

Race4Hills schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen, wo finde   ich denn für Sa. die Tour?
> 
> Gruss Race4Hills



Hallo Race du findest den Termin unter last minute biking unter alle Termine.
Solltest du mit der Anfahrt Probleme haben dann sende mir direkt ne mail. Gruß Micha.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

hat jemand einen Streckenplan (magicmaps) für mich für eine schöne 7Gebirgstour?

ich dachte auf der Magarethenhöhe zu starten und dann über Ölberg (beide?) zum Petersberg, Milchhäuschen, Drachenfels, Breiberg, Löwenburg und Lohrberg zurück zur Magarethenhöhe.

Ist das eine schöne Strecke und hat jemand eine "Karte" für mich?

Ich würd auch gern mal bei Euch mitfahren, aber vorher gern ein wenig allein rumgurcken und Kondiotion bekommen


----------



## Centurion (29. Juni 2005)

Postmann schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand einen Streckenplan (magicmaps) für mich für eine schöne 7Gebirgstour?
> 
> ...



GPS schön und gut, aber Siebengebirge brauchst Du eigentlich keinen elektronischen Navigator, noch nicht mal eine Karte. Der VVS hat die Hauptwege im Siebengebirge sehr gut ausgeschildert und an vielen markanten Punkten gibt es auch tolle Wegkarten auf großen Holztafeln (übrigens sind das auch die Tafeln wo diese Holzplättchen mit der 3 Meter-Regel abgebildet sind...  ).
Wenn Du dann mal wirklich mal einen Trail fährst kommst Du auch schnell wieder auf einen Hauptweg; dafür ist das Siebengebirge zu klein.

Übrigens wenn Du Dich mal richtig verfahren hast einfach einen der sieben Gipfel mit dem Rädchen erklimmen, dann ist die Orientierung und die Aussicht (bis nach Köln und die Eifel) wieder klar.

Falls Du wirklich mal einen magicmaps Streckenplan brauchst, wende Dich mal an Handlampe, wenn er aus dem Urlaub zurück ist.

Gruß  Klaus _Centurion_


----------



## Postmann (29. Juni 2005)

Super, danke für den Tipp, werd es dann einfach mal probieren.


----------



## Cheetah (29. Juni 2005)

Hi Postmann,
fahr doch mal beim Last Minute Biking mit. Erstens So hast du eine geführte Tour, und zweitens mehr Spaß in der Gruppe. 
Alternativvorschlag, wir treffen uns mal im Leuscheid, dort bin ich eh öfter unterwegs.


----------



## Goldfisch (29. Juni 2005)

Postmann schrieb:
			
		

> Super, danke für den Tipp, werd es dann einfach mal probieren.



Wo möchtest du denn starten?

VG
Michael


----------



## Postmann (30. Juni 2005)

ich dachte an die Margarethernhöhe.


----------



## Goldfisch (30. Juni 2005)

Postmann schrieb:
			
		

> ich dachte an die Margarethernhöhe.



Willst du mit dem Auto anreisen? Dann ist das natürlich eine gute Möglichkeit um zu starten. Wenn nicht kann der Weg hoch natürlich auch schon ganz schön sein.

Ab Margaretenhöhe würde ich Richtung Löwenburg, fahren. Wenn du Lust hast, besteig den Gipfel - die Aussicht ist toll. Allerdings ist das sehr steil (zu steil für mich) - vielleicht wirst du schieben müssen. Anschließend runter zurm Löwenburger Hof zurück und den Lohrberg umrunden. Die Route findest du auf dem Wegweiser am Löwenburger Hof. Auf dem letzten Drittel der Runde findest du auf dem Asphaltstück einen Weg, der Richtung Frühmesseiche links abgeht. Das ist ein schöner Weg, der an einer Schutzhütte endet, wo wiederum etliche Wege abgehen. Jetzt könntest du den Stellweg Richtung Schmelztal fahren und das südliche Siebengebirge unsicher machen, oder du fährst das Einsiedlertal runter (auch sehr schön) oder du fährst zurück Richtung Ittenbach und von da aus weiter Richtung Magaretenhöhe. Schön ist das alles. Letztlich kommt das auf deine Zeit an und auch ein paar Höhenmeter sind schon zusammen gekommen.

Ich muss mich aber meinen Vorrednern anschließen. Es macht eine Menge Spaß, dass Siebengebirge einfach zu erkunden - Wegweiser stehen fast überall und selbst wenn man "ins Abseits" gerät, man findet immer wieder zurück zu einer schönen Runde.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Postmann (30. Juni 2005)

Ja, danke Eurer Hilfe und Eurer Tipps werde ich jetzt mal einfach "drauf los" fahren und mich an den Wegweisern orientieren.

Ich muß gestehen, vor 4-5 Jahren bin ich auch öfter im 7 Gebirge unterwegs gewesen, vielleicht erkenne ich einiges wieder.

Ich habe mir folgende Route ausgedacht:

Magarethenhöhe - Gr. Ölberg - Petersberg - Drachenfels - Walberg - Breiberg - Löwenburg - Lohrberg - Magarethernhöhe


----------



## Postmann (1. Juli 2005)

Wer hat Lust und Zeit zu einer Tour durch's 7GB am Mittwoch den 06.07. nach der Arbeit so gegen 17:00 oder 17:30 für ca. 2 Stunden.

Lass mich gerne führen  ;-)

P.S. Nur wenn es nicht regnet, hab im Moment keinen Bock auf fahren im Regen.

Hier der Termin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (2. Juli 2005)

Tach Post (*g*)

Was wolltest Du denn für ne Runde fahren bzw welche Berge mitnehmen? Würde je nach Wetter gerne mit kommen


----------



## Postmann (3. Juli 2005)

ich weißß auch nicht, auf jeden fall drachenfels, eventuell ne 7 Berge Tour. Mal schauen wie fit ich mich fühle und was sich alles so zeigt


----------



## Splash (3. Juli 2005)

Mhh .. dann komm ich wohl doch besser ob meiner Form noch nicht mit. 7 Berge in ner Feieraendrunde ist im Mom noch zu heftig (muss noch n bisserl rein kommen)


----------



## Postmann (4. Juli 2005)

He, das weiß ich auch nicht, ob ich das schaffe.

Lass uns einfach mal treffen und wir schauen was wir so schaffen.


----------



## Splash (4. Juli 2005)

Also wenn es Dir nix ausmachen sollte, wenn ich dann ggf als Bremsblock fungiere - gerne  . Nach Nachwuchs und erfolgreicher Nichtraucherei hab ich noch n bisserl unnötigen Ballast dabei, der mich irgendwie ausbremst.

Ich starte sonst üblicherweise von Rottbitze aus, aber von der Margaretenhöhe aus sollte es auch kein Prob werden. Im Bereich Löwenburg/Lohrberg sollte ich mich auch ganz gut zurecht finden.


----------



## Postmann (4. Juli 2005)

Ich kann auch nach Rottbitze kommen, denn ich komme mit dem Auto aus Bonn (von der Arbeit). Ist kein Problem.

Was die Fitness angeht, so fahre ich dieses Jahr auch das erste Mal wieder richtig, auch nach "Nachwuchspause"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (4. Juli 2005)

Also von Rottbitze bzw ggf Himberg aus wüsste ich spontan eine schöne Tour über Lohrberg und Löwenburg, die ich letztens auch gefahren bin und die richtig Laune macht - insbesondere bei schönem Wetter. Von mir aus waren das knapp unter 500 hm auf 21,x km mit sehr wenig Schiebepassage bei (aber die hat man bei Erkundung wohl immer).

Mir würde es aber auch nichts ausmachen zur Maggihöhe rüber zu kommen, wobei ich mich von da aus neu orientieren muss. Also ich bin ned zu bequem um von wo anders zu starten, von hier aus kenne ich jedoch schon wieder was mehr.


----------



## Postmann (5. Juli 2005)

Hi,

ich muß die kleine Feierabendrunde für morgen leider absagen. Hab gestern mein Rad zur Werkstatt gebracht um die Schaltung zu checken und nun muß das Schaltwerk neu und ich bekomme das Rad erst donnerstag oder Freitag zurück!


----------



## Splash (5. Juli 2005)

Okei ... dann mal toitoi und ich werde wohl zusehen, dass ich dieser Tage dann so noch mal ein Erkundungsfahrt mehr mache 

Evtl klappts demnächst ja mal und auch mit besserem Wetter ...


----------



## Spooky (5. Juli 2005)

Huhu,

fährt eigentlich jemand von den Locals am Sonntag bei der CTF in Bad Neuenahr mit ???

http://rsv-sturmvogel.de/


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Centurion (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo Jörg, alias Fungrisu!

Entschuldigung wegen gestern Abend!
Als ich Euch überholt habe, habe Dich erst im letzten Augenblick erkannt, quasi aus dem Augenwinkel heraus; ich war sehr in Eile und Pfiff aus dem letzten Loch und war ziemlich fertig .

Ihr wart ja am bummeln, und Du trugst kein Seven-Hiller-Trikot, dabei bist Du doch eigentlich einer von der schnellen Truppe .

Ich war gerade mein persönliches Berg-Einzel-Zeitfahren vom Rhein rauf am machen hatte noch 700 Meter bis zum Ziel und fuhr fast im Dilirium. Meine Freundin wartete seit 8 auf mich mit Vollkornblaubeerpfannekuchen und wir hatten schon 7 nach 8 Uhr. 

Aber pünktlich als ich die Tür aufschloss hatte sie den ersten Pfannekuchen fertig  . 



Uff noch mal Glück gehabt und das gemeinsame Schlemmen konnte beginnen. Hier siehst Du weltexklusiv Centurion beim Pfannekuchenessen.



Gruß Klaus

PS: Das Wetter war ja gestern richtig schmudellig warm und relativ schlecht für meine Atmung; andauernd meinte man es fängt gleich an zu regnen und der warme Wind war auch ätzend.


----------



## Kalinka (22. Juli 2005)

Centurion schrieb:
			
		

> ...Meine Freundin wartete seit 8 auf mich mit Vollkornblaubeerpfannekuchen und wir hatten schon 7 nach 8 Uhr.
> Aber pünktlich als ich die Tür aufschloss hatte sie den ersten Pfannekuchen fertig  .
> Uff noch mal Glück gehabt und das gemeinsame Schlemmen konnte beginnen. Hier siehst Du weltexklusiv Centurion beim Pfannekuchenessen.
> Gruß Klaus



Hallo Papparazzi,
sieht lecker aus (der Pfannekuchen   ). Wann gibt es denn eine Blaubeerpfannkuchentour durch das 7Gebirge mit Centurion als Guide    ?


----------



## Cheetah (22. Juli 2005)

Als Berg-Einzel-Zeitfahren?


----------



## Centurion (22. Juli 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Papparazzi,
> sieht lecker aus (der Pfannekuchen   ). Wann gibt es denn eine Blaubeerpfannkuchentour durch das 7Gebirge mit Centurion als Guide    ?




... oh je, Kalinka riecht den Braten und Frank springt direkt mit drauf    ...


Wie soll ich Euch den alle in unseren kleinen Schuhkarton unterkriegen und dann esst Ihr mir ja alle Pfannekuchen weg   ...

Aber eine Überlegung ist es wert  ! 

Gruß Klaus

PS an Frank: Naklar, wenn dann als Bergausscheidungfahren: und wer dann als Erster oben ist, darf direkt anfangen mit dem Essen und die Nachzügler spülen dann eben ab ...


----------



## Cheetah (22. Juli 2005)

Centurion schrieb:
			
		

> PS an Frank: Naklar, wenn dann als Bergausscheidungfahren: und wer dann als Erster oben ist, darf direkt anfangen mit dem Essen und die Nachzügler spülen dann eben ab ...



Es werden aber von *mir* individuelle Handikaps  errechnet.   
Es fließen in Berechung ein:
Alter
BMI
Nasenfaktor
Trainingsstand
Ortskenntnis
Geschlecht
Bike

OK?


----------



## Fungrisu (22. Juli 2005)

Centurion schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg, alias Fungrisu!
> 
> Entschuldigung wegen gestern Abend!
> Als ich Euch überholt habe, habe Dich erst im letzten Augenblick erkannt, quasi aus dem Augenwinkel heraus; ich war sehr in Eile und Pfiff aus dem letzten Loch und war ziemlich fertig .
> ...



Hallo Klaus,
ja gestern waren wir nicht die schnellsten.
Das war die Truppe von der Sportfabrik.
Mountainbike Kurs Sportfabrik und ich darf den Guide spielen.
Ist auch mal ganz nett nicht immer so zu rasen   
Dafür sind wir gestern ein paar schöne Trails gefahren.
So jetzt zu den leckeren Pfannekuchen die sehen ja wohl     aus!!!
Wenn ich wüsste das so was leckeres auf mich wartet würde ich auch Vollgas fahren.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Centurion (18. August 2005)

Hallöchen  !

Gestern habe ich, als ich von der Arbeit nach Hause fuhr noch ein paar Runden im Siebengebirge gedreht. Von Königswinter den Eselsweg rauf zum Drachenfels und ein paar mal von der Löwenburg verschiedene Wege runter nach Bad Honnef und wieder hoch. 

Als ich dann oben am Lohrberg war, traf ich eine coole, nette und lockere 7 bis 8 Mann starke Gruppe von Bikern, die aus Solingen , Köln und Siegburg stammten. Die fuhren alle ganz nette Rädchen, darum musste ich Sie auch eine Zeit lang begleiten  , z.B. die Löwenburg rauf und um die Breiberge. Gerade das Bike des Guides, der sich wirklich gut auskannte im Siebengebirge, gefiel mir besonders gut  : ein knatschgelbes 98`er Centurion No Pogo  mit einem neuem Aluhinterbau, nachdem die Thermoshape-Schwinge in der Nähe vom Lager nach 5 Jahren gebrochen war. 
Endlich einer der was von Rädchen versteht   

Ich hab Ihnen übrigens das IBC und das Unterforum Köln, Bonn, Aachen und Umgebung empfohlen, da es viele noch nicht kannten und die Jungs aber schon so manche Tour an der Ahr und der Eifel gemacht hatten. Vielleicht kann man ja den ein oder anderen hier bald auch als Neumitglied im Forum begrüßen und bei der ein oder anderen Fahrt kennen lernen.

Obwohl ich gestern Morgen erst um 2 Uhr 30 ins Bett gegangen war und ich mich am Anfang hundemüde gefühlt habe fuhr ich bis 21 Uhr 10. Nachher fuhr es sich immer besser und dann fast von alleine.

Kann mir einer dieses Phänomen erklären  !?

Jetzt ist im Siebengebirge um ca 21 Uhr Licht-Aus-Zeit. Danach brauch man schon Licht am Rädchen  der Sommer geht jetzt ganz langsam zu Ende. Ein paar schöne Tage Sonnentage könnte er uns ja noch bescheren  .

PS an das Grüppchen von Gestern: Seid Ihr gestern gut den Bittweg runtergekommen, war ja schon etwas dunkel   und der Weg ist ja nicht ganz ohne (jedenfalls wenn man Speed drauf hat)?

Gruß _Klaus _ Centurion


----------



## Andreas-MTB (18. August 2005)

Centurion schrieb:
			
		

> ...ein knatschgelbes 98`er Centurion No Pogo  mit einem neuem Aluhinterbau...



Nanü? 
... ist meins doch kein Unikat??


----------



## Centurion (18. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Nanü?
> ... ist meins doch kein Unikat??



Hallo Andreas! 

Klar ist Deins ein Unikat - Deine neue Schwinge ist doch ganz edel poliert  !

Aber ich denke, als Ersatz für die gebrochene Schwinge gibt es bei Centurion als Austausch ein Alu-Teil. Das von dem oben erwähnten Rädchen sah übrigens technisch und optisch sehr interessant aus. Hat Deine Schwinge auch eine von links unten nach rechts oben verlaufende Querverstrebung in der Nähe des Lagers?

Das Austauschteil von Centurion macht jedenfalls einen viel solideren Eindruck als die eigentlich Thermoschape-Schwinge.  Sieht mehr nach Hardrock aus und Scheibenbremse kann man damit auch fahren. 

Hab leider kein Foto von dem Rad gemacht...   

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Andreas-MTB (18. August 2005)

Centurion schrieb:
			
		

> Hat Deine Schwinge auch eine von links unten nach rechts oben verlaufende Querverstrebung in der Nähe des Lagers?



Moin Klaus,
hm... nee, wird vermutlich speziell für das Thermoshape-"Bike" konstruiert sein. Hat wohl geometrisch kleine Änderungen zur Urversion. Soviel ich weiß kam die Thermoshape Variante mit der '2000er Modellreihe .


----------



## Centurion (18. August 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> wird vermutlich speziell für das Thermoshape-"Bike" konstruiert sein. Hat wohl geometrisch kleine Änderungen zur Urversion. Soviel ich weiß kam die Thermoshape Variante mit der '2000er Modellreihe .



Ja sehe ich genauso! Sieht sehr nach der Schwinge der F-Ride Modelle 3000 u. 4000 aus. Vielleicht ein bißchen abgeändert; auf jedenfall sehr stabil und optisch interessant.  

Das Ding wird dann auch bestimmt nicht mehr so flexen wie die Thermoschape-Schwinge es tut (das nimmt im Alter bei der ja noch mehr zu   ...)

Jedenfalls sind die No Pogos mit Ihrem pulverbeschichteten Rahmen dankbare Rädchen die lange halten und bei denen sich ein zweites oder drittes Aufrüsten noch lohnt   .

Gruß   Klaus


----------



## Andreas-MTB (18. August 2005)

_...und es rollt, und rollt, und rollt..._ 
Falls Du Dich bei Centurion mit dem Techniker direkt in Verbindung setzen möchtest, sag bescheit. Ich müßte die Kontakte noch haben.


----------



## Postmann (18. August 2005)

ich war gestern auch nach langer Zeit wieder einmal im 7GB, allerdings nur kurz, wollte erst eine "große Runde drehen", aber dann mußte ich länger arbeiten als gewollt und war erst um 17:30 Uhr auf der Maggi.

Von dort ging es über Lohrberg, Löwenburg (den Trail hinter dem Restaurant), Breiberge, Wolkenburg, Drachenfels, Milchhäuschen zurück zur Maggi.

Danach dachte ich ich müßte ko****, das war der Hammer, ich habe es echt unterschätzt! Aber jetzt weiß ich das im bis 11.09. (p-weg marathon) noch ordentlich trainieren muß!


----------



## Redking (18. August 2005)

Postmann schrieb:
			
		

> ich war gestern auch nach langer Zeit wieder einmal im 7GB, allerdings nur kurz, wollte erst eine "große Runde drehen", aber dann mußte ich länger arbeiten als gewollt und war erst um 17:30 Uhr auf der Maggi.
> 
> Von dort ging es über Lohrberg, Löwenburg (den Trail hinter dem Restaurant), Breiberge, Wolkenburg, Drachenfels, Milchhäuschen zurück zur Maggi.
> 
> Danach dachte ich ich müßte ko****, das war der Hammer, ich habe es echt unterschätzt! Aber jetzt weiß ich das im bis 11.09. (p-weg marathon) noch ordentlich trainieren muß!


Hmm  
und ich musste zu Hauses sitzen!!!   Die halbe Stunde hätte ich auch noch warten können! Schade das du das nicht vorher wissen konntest, das der Termin dich bloß eine halbe Stunde aufhält! 
Ich bin so halt mit der Rennsemmel bis Bad Godesberg und zurück geradelt!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Postmann (18. August 2005)

ja, sorry, aber ich hatte das Rad halt hinten drin (im Auto) und auf dem nach Hause Weg, bin ich an der Maggi vorbei gekommen und es war erst 17:30 da dachte ich, ok anhalten und los!

Meinte Frau fand es nicht so toll, da ich erst um 20:30 zu Haus war.   

Aber naja, dafür war ich ausgeglichen und konnte mir den Frust der Arbeit abstrammpeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Centurion (18. August 2005)

Postmann schrieb:
			
		

> Danach dachte ich ich müßte ko****, das war der Hammer, ich habe es echt unterschätzt!



Ich denk immer: " Ich muß sterben..." - zum Ko**** fehlt mir einfach die Kraft     !

Gruß Centurion


----------



## Postmann (18. August 2005)

na, das macht mir Mut!


----------



## Handlampe (29. August 2005)

Na, da hat sich ja schon Einer zu unserer morgigen Tour eingefunden.
Kollege hama ist schon einen Tag früher angereist, um sich ein wenig warm zu fahren


----------



## hama687 (29. August 2005)

naja ein bsaichen ausdauer training 120 km nu einmal hin einmal zurück war ganz cool das wetter ist ja der hamer   

nuzr leider muss ich mirgen wieder arbeiten da schaff ich das nicht


----------



## Handlampe (30. August 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> nuzr leider muss ich mirgen wieder arbeiten da schaff ich das nicht



Schade Alex....hab schon von lars gehört, das du ein wenig sauer warst.

War ne schöne Runde heute mit einigen neuen Gesichtern. Ich bekomme die Namen leider nicht alle zusammen. Es waren immerhin 8 Biker, die sich mit mir durch das 7Gebirge gequält haben.
Leider gibt es keine Photos, da ich keine Kamera dabei hatte, was mich ein wenig geärgert hat, da bei dem herrlichen Wetter doch einige schöne Motive drin gewesen wären.

Zwei Kollegen haben am abschliessenden Eisessen in Köwi nicht mehr teilgenommen......weiß jetzt garnicht, wo wir sie verloren haben....zumindest haben sie nicht tschüss gesagt


----------



## Cheetah (30. August 2005)

Ja schön wars. 
Da mein HACi noch defekt ist, gibts hier keine Daten.  

 Und alle sind heil geblieben, *teilweise*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (30. August 2005)

Grüss Dich Frank . Was fehlt ihm denn ? Viel Spass auf der Eurobike   VG Guido



			
				Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ja schön wars.
> Da mein HACi noch defekt ist, gibts hier keine Daten.
> 
> Und alle sind heil geblieben, *teilweise*.


----------



## Kai-Bike (30. August 2005)

Ja war ganz nett. Bis auf die heterogene Zusammensetzung der Gruppe.
Ewige Stopps und die verschiedensten Tempi nerven zumindest mich. Auch wenn ich ja meist den Besenwagen spielte   
Schön war aber auch für mich, der ich in Königswinter wohne, noch das ein oder andere neue Stück Weg zu sehen. 
Hätte mich am am Ende gerne noch verabschiedet, nur waren auf der Rheinpromenade plötzlich alle weg. Na ja hab dann noch ne kurze Verlängerung auf eigene Faust gemacht.
Bis hierhin sollten es so ca. 22km und 700hm gewesen sein.
Evtl. sieht man sich ja mal wieder zwischen den Hügeln.

Kai


----------



## Cheetah (30. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Grüss Dich Frank . Was fehlt ihm denn ? Viel Spass auf der Eurobike   VG Guido


Meine notdürftige Fixierung des Tachogebers führte zu Aussetzern in der Aufzeichnung.


----------



## guido p (31. August 2005)

Auch von mir:
War ne schöne Tour mit euch  

@Uwe: hoffentlich geht´s deinem Bruder gut,denn die Alpen rufen  

Gruß Guido


----------



## Spooky (11. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
so damit der Thread hier nicht vollends einschläft hier mal wieder ein Termin im 2,5m breiten 7GB   

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1468


BTW:

Besteht Interesse an der Gründung eines lokalen (!!!) WP-Pokal Teams, also dann auch der ein oder andere gemeinsame Ausritt im Winter ? Oder gibbet hier nur Schönwetterbiker   


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## sibby08 (11. Oktober 2005)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> so damit der Thread hier nicht vollends einschläft hier mal wieder ein Termin im 2,5m breiten 7GB
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1468
> ...



Hallo Marco,

klingt interessant und ich habe diese Woche auch Urlaub. Mal sehen ob ich mich von der Family mal lösen kann da ich Samstag und Sonntag schon volles Programm habe. Also eintragen werde ich mich dann wenn ich sicher weiß das ich mitkommen kann. 
Hoffentlich dann Meinerseits diesmal ohne Blackout (falls Du Dich noch daran erinnerst auf unserer Vatertagstour oben auf dem Drachenfels)  

Was genau verbirgt sich hinter WP-Pokal?  

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Spooky (12. Oktober 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Was genau verbirgt sich hinter WP-Pokal?


Der Winterpokal ist eine kleine Motivationshilfe für die dunkle Jahreszeit, ... Alles
weitere hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=163


Gruß
Marco


----------



## Postmann (13. Oktober 2005)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> so damit der Thread hier nicht vollends einschläft hier mal wieder ein Termin im 2,5m breiten 7GB
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Marco



Hallo,

ich werd wahrscheinlich kommen, aber weiß noch nicht, wie ich hier aus dem Büro komme, kann sein, dass es etwas später wird. Vielleicht sehe ich Euch dann im 7GB.


----------



## sibby08 (13. Oktober 2005)

... werde die voraussichtlich die Tour von Bike & Run mitfahren. Das hatte ich schon lange mal vor, aber bisher berufsbedingt nie geschaft. Vielleicht ein nächstes mal.   
Wenn sich keiner bei Dir anmeldet, kannst Du ja in Siegburg mitfahren, näheres hier

Sibby


----------



## Spooky (14. Oktober 2005)

Aus mangelndem Interesse an der heutigen Tour habe ich diese soeben gecancelt.

Werde dann wohl heute mal alleine eine Runde durchs 7G drehen.

@postman:
Wenn du Lust hast schick mir ne PM, vielleicht können wir uns dann ja später noch irgendwo treffen.


Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (16. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

werde morgen mal meine Beleuchtung im 7G testen. Da ich aber noch nicht genau weiß wann ich aus dem Büro raus komme gibt´s dazu keinen fixen Termin im LMB.

Falls mich jemand kurzfristig begleiten möchte -> PM oder E-mail.


Gruß
Marco


----------



## Balu. (18. Oktober 2005)

Mit meinem allzu Ehrgeizigen Ziel alle sieben Gipfel de Siebengebirges hintereinander Singlespeed zu befahren (hab ich bisher nur mit dem Schalter geschafft) bin ich heute vorerst gescheitert.

Der Drachenfels hat mir gezeigt wo der Hammer hängt und zwang mich gleich
dreimal mit beiden Füssen auf den Boden der Tatsachen.
Oben am Ausgang Nachtigallental, auf dem Steilstück, kam mir eine
Schulklasse entgegen, die mich zwang abzusteigen.
Danach konnte ich allerdings weiterfahren. Am Ende des Weges über die Wiese
ist die Passage über das freiliegende Wasserrohr unfahrbar geworden,
jedenfalls für mich.
Weiter gings auf Asphalt bergauf, langsam beschwerlich aber ganz gut.
Begleitet von Zusprüchen der Passanten (eine Dame die nach einem Blick auf
mein Hinterrad bemerkte was ich da mache fragte:"Warum tuen Sie sich DAS an ??" doch meine Luft reichte nicht für eine artulierte Antwort) ging es bis
zum Ende der Asphaltstrecke, etwa da wo es zwischen zwei Felsen
hindurchgeht, dann war zum dritten und letzten Mal absteigen angesagt. Den
Rest zum Gipfel zu Fuß.
Weiter gings die schmale Abfahrt hinab und weiter vorbei an der Wolkenburg
Richtung Löwenburg.
Auf dem Weg dorthin hoch über Rhöndorf holte mich ein grosser Stein auf der
Strecke fast vom Rad und verpasste mir einen kapitalen Durchschlag am
Hinterrad. Zwei reisen Löcher im Schlauch, eines im Mantel. Sch*** !!
Ersatzschlauch: Leichtschlauch mit franz. Ventil ! Kein Reduzierstück dabei;
Sch*** !!!

Habe dann abgebrochen, weil noch einen Platten wollte ich nicht riskieren.
Aber: ICH KOMME WIEDER ! Diese Berge haben mich heute nicht zum letzten Mal gesehen.

Zuhause habe ich mich aus Frust auf´s Rennrad gesetzt.


----------



## JürgenK (18. Oktober 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ...
> ..Begleitet von Zusprüchen der Passanten (eine Dame die nach einem Blick auf
> mein Hinterrad bemerkte was ich da mache fragte:"Warum tuen Sie sich DAS an ??" doch meine Luft reichte nicht für eine artulierte Antwort) ging es bis
> ...




Das haben sich wohl schon viele gefragt. Vielleicht ist das ja die Frage auf die Antwort 42?  

Viel Erfolg beim nächstenmal


----------



## Enrgy (19. Oktober 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Ersatzschlauch: Leichtschlauch mit franz. Ventil ! Kein Reduzierstück dabei;
> Sch*** !!!


Wozu brauchst du ein "Reduzierstück"?  
Kleines Loch mit Autoventil würde ich als echtes Problem bezeichnen...


----------



## Handlampe (19. Oktober 2005)

*Dej änt Neitreit*






So fand sich gestern nur eine kleine Gemeinde von Beleuchtungsfetischisten am Eingang des Nachtigallentals ein: 

So staute sich Volker extra aus Düsseldorf zu uns um mal wieder in den sieben Bergen zu fahren. Aber auch Claus und meinem Bruda Thomas ging es nicht wirklich besser.
Ich war hier natürlich fein raus: Meine einzige Standzeit auf der 1,5 km langen Anfahrt von der Arbeit bestand im Warten auf die Fähre.
Hab es aber dann tatsächlich noch geschafft mich auf dieser extrem anspruchsvollen Anfahrt auf  der Promenade am Rhein abzulegen- peinlich.

Zum Tourenverlauf: Es ging ausnahmsweise mal nicht das N-Tal hoch, sondern auf Asphalt Ri. Drachenfels.






 Am Abzweig zum Milchhäuschen ging es dann rechts ab doch wieder Richtung Nachtigallental. Der kurze Trail überhalb des Hohlweges stellte auf Grund des fahrtechnisch elustren Teilnehmerfeldes kein grosses Problem dar.
Über den Wiesenanstieg ging es danach wieder aufwärts. Den Drachenfels erklommen wir über den nicht gerade flachen Eselsweg. 
Wir wollten ja den Sonnenuntergang miterleben. Naja, war dann nicht wirklich ein Bilderbuchuntergang- dafür entdeckten wir dort einen anderen bekannten Forumsteilnehmer, dessen Namen ich hier nicht nennen möchte- er hatte sich allerdings stark verändert. Ich will nur sagen das wir uns wirklich sehr freuten ihn zu sehen und laut juchtzen: JUCHU






Ansonsten gab es die üblichen Aussichten:






Es ging weiter, am Milchhäuschen vorbei, den Bunkerweg hinunter (den Volker  tatsächlich noch nicht kannte) schafften wir noch bei guten Lichtverhältnissen; Anfangs an der Bundesstrasse wieder hoch auf den langen Anstieg Richtung Magarethenhöhe, welche wir dann in der Dämmerung erreichten. Auf Asphalt rollten wir Richtung Löwenburger Hof- allerdings schon auf halber Strecke bogen wir auf den Trail an Ittenbach vorbei ab. Hier liefen dann die Generatoren an um die diversen Beleuchtungsanlagen mit Engry zu versorgen.
Über den Umweg- Frühmeßeiche; K-Weg erreichten wir dann doch den Löbuho. 
Unbemerkt von uns hatte sich schon ein neues Leuchtmittel am Himmel breit gemacht. Der Vollmond war aufgegangen, während auf der anderern Seite die Sonne mit letztem Aufbäumen den Himmel in farbiges Licht tauchte. Das mussten wir uns doch mal genau von hoher Warte anschauen:

Also- rauf auf die Löwenburg.

Mich begeistert diese fantastische Rundumsicht hier oben immer wieder- da aber schlecht auf einem Photo fest zu halten, sollte es jeder selber mal erleben.
Da die Löwenburg ja in Cabriobauweise gebaut ist und sich das Dach leider nicht schliessen liess wurde es hier oben bei kaltem Wind doch recht frisch, sodas wir uns recht zügig wieder auf die Abfahrt machten

Achja: Ein Gruppenphoto von oben gibt es noch: Ausgeleuchtet mit Lupine- Spezial-Blitz:






Zur Abfahrt: Zugegeben- die Steine auf dem Trail hinunter sind nicht wirklich klein- Allerdings in (fast) völliger Dunkelheit- nur von dem eigenen Lichtkegel angeleuchtet und Schlagschatten werfend, bekommen Diese ganz andere Dimensionen in der Größe von Hinkelsteinen.

Über den Rheinhöhenweg-Nasseplatz leuchteten wir uns wieder zur M-Höhe.
Drei Berge gab es noch zu erhellen: Stenzel-Nonnenstrom- und Petersberg.

Zum Abschluss gaben wir uns dann noch den Bittweg- Wohl dem, der Vorne fuhr- wie schon auf der ganzen Route durften die Nachzügler kräftig Staub schlucken.
Obwohl- ich hab ihn gern geschluckt- lieber staubtrocken als wie.....warscheinlich in den nächsten Wochen: MATSCHMATSCHMATSCH  ​


----------



## Centurion (20. Oktober 2005)

Uwe  !!!

Du verdienst den Literatur-Nobelpreis in Bike-Storys schreiben!!!!

Immer sehr interessant, witzig und spannend zu lesen  !

Bis zum Schluß kommt beim Lesen keine Langeweile auf   .


PS: Auf der Löwenburg durften es am Dienstag so 1 bis 2 Grad gewesen sein, außer dem Erzählautomaten gibt es auf dem Drachenfels ja noch den Automaten mit dem schnarrchenden Drachen, wer ist das denn   , hoffentlich nicht ich    .

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Spooky (20. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich werde morgen wieder eine lockere Runde im 7G fahren, wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1523


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## M.Panzer (23. Oktober 2005)

Hallo 7-Hiller, ich möchte mich auf diesen Weg für die schöne Tour von gestern bedanken. Es ist doch imer wieder bemerkenswert das man ca 3h am Stück fahren kann ohne teschniche Ausfälle zu beklagen. Vom TT bin ich da ganz anderes gewöhnt. Vielleicht bis nächsten Samstag, Gruß MIcha.


----------



## Fungrisu (23. Oktober 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo 7-Hiller, ich möchte mich auf diesen Weg für die schöne Tour von gestern bedanken. Es ist doch imer wieder bemerkenswert das man ca 3h am Stück fahren kann ohne teschniche Ausfälle zu beklagen. Vom TT bin ich da ganz anderes gewöhnt. Vielleicht bis nächsten Samstag, Gruß MIcha.



Hallo Micha,
schön das es dir mal wieder bei bzw. mit uns gefallen hat.
Du kannst auch gerne bei uns auf der 7Hills Seite ins Forum schreiben.
Ich bin ja leider noch nicht mal von Bonn bis Köwi gekommen. Bin in der Rheinaue durch eine kaputte Bierflasche gefahren und dann war er platt der XCR Mud   
Bis zum nächsten mal.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Panzer (24. Oktober 2005)

Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Micha,
> schön das es dir mal wieder bei bzw. mit uns gefallen hat.
> Du kannst auch gerne bei uns auf der 7Hills Seite ins Forum schreiben.
> Ich bin ja leider noch nicht mal von Bonn bis Köwi gekommen. Bin in der Rheinaue durch eine kaputte Bierflasche gefahren und dann war er platt der XCR Mud
> ...


Ja das hab ich gehört da kommt dann richtig Freude auf.   Ich denke das ich die nächste Zeit öfters bei euch mitkomme. Dann sehen wir uns ja auch wieder bis dahin der Stunt-beck.


----------



## p_pipowitsch (24. Oktober 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist doch imer wieder bemerkenswert das man ca 3h am Stück fahren kann ohne teschniche Ausfälle zu beklagen. Vom TT bin ich da ganz anderes gewöhnt.



Soll das etwa unsere Schuld sein, dass dein Hobel verreckt wenn du mit uns fährst! Und wenns nicht der Bock ist, kommt das technische Versagen im Oberschenkel.

Gruß
Verteidowitsch


----------



## M.Panzer (26. Oktober 2005)

p_pipowitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Soll das etwa unsere Schuld sein, dass dein Hobel verreckt wenn du mit uns fährst! Und wenns nicht der Bock ist, kommt das technische Versagen im Oberschenkel.
> 
> Gruß
> Verteidowitsch



Ich weiß gar nicht was du hast deine Hobel sind doch nie defekt. Und zu dem zweiten, ich hab verstanden: werde euch nicht mer mit den defekten behindern.
kein Gruß Micha.


----------



## p_pipowitsch (26. Oktober 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß gar nicht was du hast deine Hobel sind doch nie defekt. Und zu dem zweiten, ich hab verstanden: werde euch nicht mer mit den defekten behindern.
> kein Gruß Micha.



Richtig, mein Rad ist es ja auch nicht.
Und zum Zweiten, hast du doch nicht verstanden: altes Mädchen, warst doch sonst nie so empfindlich, zumindest gegen das Austeilen.
Und trotzdem Grüße ich dich.


----------



## M.Panzer (26. Oktober 2005)

p_pipowitsch schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig, mein Rad ist es ja auch nicht.
> Und zum Zweiten, hast du doch nicht verstanden: altes Mädchen, warst doch sonst nie so empfindlich, zumindest gegen das Austeilen.
> Und trotzdem Grüße ich dich.



Ist ja auch schon wieder alles vergessen, außerdem wer will denn auch schon Kirmesräder fahren? Wünsche euch viel Spass am 01.11. schade das ich nicht dabei sein kann. Werde demnächst mal ne Nußecken-Tour reinsetzen vielleicht sehen wir uns dann ja mal wieder. Mit den besten  Grüßen Micha.


----------



## Derk (26. Oktober 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Werde demnächst mal ne Nußecken-Tour reinsetzen vielleicht sehen wir uns dann ja mal wieder. Mit den besten  Grüßen Micha.



Fährt man denn imKannebäcker Ländchen auch langsam ?  Dann müßte man mich nicht mit Nussecken ködern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Panzer (27. Oktober 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt man denn imKannebäcker Ländchen auch langsam ?  Dann müßte man mich nicht mit Nussecken ködern.



Da ich das letzte mal, als ich eine leichte Tour angesagt habe fast gesteinigt wurde. Setze ich nun nur noch mittlere Touren an. Natürlich nach TT-Maßstäben.


----------



## M.Panzer (30. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe für nächsten Samstag eine Nußeckentour angesetzt. Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere 7-hiller Lust mal auf der anderen Rheinseite zu fahren. Bis dann Gruß Micha.


----------



## Spooky (5. November 2005)

Hi,

der WP ruft und hier gibts die Möglichkeit direkt am ersten Tag mal ein paar Punkte einzufahren:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1637


Gruß
Marco


----------



## Kalinka (6. November 2005)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> der WP ruft und hier gibts die Möglichkeit direkt am ersten Tag mal ein paar Punkte einzufahren:
> 
> ...


Hallo Teamkollege,
ich bin gestern gezwungen worden mir ein Fully zu kaufen, das ich Montag abholen werden. Deshalb wirst DU die ersten Punkte für unser namenloses Team alleine einfahren müssen. Viel Spaß.
Ich hoffe meine viel zu teure Investition in den Bergblitz wirkt sich positiv auf meine Rückenprobleme aus und ich fahre viele, bunte Punkte ein diesen Winter (nur hab ich jetz kein Geld mehr für gute Beleuchtung und beheizte Radschuhe  
Viel Spaß
Karin


----------



## Kalinka (6. November 2005)

Nun, obwohl ich das neue Fully ohne meinen persönlichen Fahrradberater gekauft habe, finde ich es ist eine gute Wahl...da sage noch einer bei Fahrrad Feld würde frau nicht gut beraten. Ich habe auf rückenschonende Sitzpostion und eine gute Federung geachtet und habe mir dieses vollgefederte, meinem Alter angepasste Bergrad gekauft...





 ...
...auch die Schaltung ist frauentauglich übersichtlich, so daß ich mich nicht mehr verschalten kann  
*Aber erkläre mir einer Uwes komische Gesicht, als ich ihm freudig meine Wahl mitteilte  *
Also, auf schöne viele Touren mit dem neuen


----------



## Spooky (6. November 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Teamkollege,
> ich bin gestern gezwungen worden mir ein Fully zu kaufen, das ich Montag abholen werden. Deshalb wirst DU die ersten Punkte für unser *namenloses Team* alleine einfahren müssen. Viel Spaß.
> Ich hoffe meine viel zu teure Investition in den Bergblitz wirkt sich positiv auf meine Rückenprobleme aus und ich fahre viele, bunte Punkte ein diesen Winter (nur hab ich jetz kein Geld mehr für gute Beleuchtung und beheizte Radschuhe
> Viel Spaß
> Karin


Apropos Namenlos, gibt´s Neuigkeiten bezgl . der Namesfindung   

Wo ist der Teamcheeeeef   

Nicht das ich mich morgen noch beim falschen Team einschreibe   


VG
Marco


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. November 2005)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Namenlos, gibt´s Neuigkeiten bezgl . der Namesfindung
> 
> Wo ist der Teamcheeeeef
> 
> ...



Hallo Marco,
wolltest Du noch bei uns mitmachen? Da ich von Dir seit Deinem Interessebekunden nichts mehr gehört habe, weder auf meine PNs eine Antwort bekam, noch auf unsere Teamnamenvorschläge reagiert hast, war ich mir nicht mehr sicher?!


----------



## Spooky (6. November 2005)

Hi Andreas,


			
				Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marco,
> wolltest Du noch bei uns mitmachen?



wenn ich darf, ...


			
				Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich von Dir seit Deinem Interessebekunden nichts mehr gehört habe, weder auf meine PNs eine Antwort bekam, noch auf unsere Teamnamenvorschläge reagiert hast, war ich mir nicht mehr sicher?!


Bezgl. der Namensvorschläge ist mir halt nix besseres eingefallen und die anderen PN´s waren doch rein informell, oder ???

Wenn du aber mittlerweile schon jemand anderes für dein Team gefunden hast, is es mir auch recht. Ich mache so oder so beim WP mit und hatte letztes Jahr auch als 'teamloser' keine Motivationsschwierigkeiten.


Schönen Gruß
Marco


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. November 2005)

Sicher bist Du nach wie vor im Team, ich war mir nur halt nicht sicher aus besagten Gründen. Werde per PN nochmal alle Vorschläge zusammen tragen. 
Übrigens haben wir schon die erste verbale Kampfansage von Cheetah & Konsorten, bzgl. Platzierung  zum Ende des Pokals


----------



## Spooky (6. November 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher bist Du nach wie vor im Team, ich war mir nur halt nicht sicher aus besagten Gründen. Werde per PN nochmal alle Vorschläge zusammen tragen.
> Übrigens haben wir schon die erste verbale Kampfansage von Cheetah & Konsorten, bzgl. Platzierung  zum Ende des Pokals


Na dann: Lasset die Spiele beginnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (6. November 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens haben wir schon die erste verbale Kampfansage von Cheetah & Konsorten, bzgl. Platzierung  zum Ende des Pokals



Die galt aber nur für den Fall, dass Ihr, wie von Andreas angekündigt, vorletzter werden solltet....


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. November 2005)

_no comments _


----------



## M.Panzer (6. November 2005)

Ich suche auch noch eineige Leute die Lust haben ein Team zu gründen für den WP. Also wer will noch mal wer hat noch nicht. Gruß Stunt-beck.


----------



## Spooky (6. November 2005)

Huhu,

habe gerade den Termin für den 7G-[Abend]Nightride auf Dienstag verschoben.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1637

Ich werde morgen abend erst mal laufen gehen, ...


Gruß
Marco


----------



## Handlampe (8. November 2005)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu,
> 
> habe gerade den Termin für den 7G-[Abend]Nightride auf Dienstag verschoben.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1637



Hab mich eingetragen....aber wieder mit Vorbehalt. Wenn ich um 17 nicht da bin, bitte nicht warten, dann hat es mit der Arbeit wieder nicht hingehauen


----------



## Spooky (8. November 2005)

Hi,

heute abend fanden sich immerhin drei weitere Biker am Treffpunkt ein um mit mir das 7G bei Nacht unsicher zu machen: Handlampe, Monsterchen und Daywalker.

Da ich hier die geballte lokale Kompetenz vor mir hatte, entschloss ich mich kurzerhand dieses erlessene Trüppchen nicht wie angekündigt über die altbekannten Pfade im Siebengebirge zu guiden. 

Anstelle dessen führte uns die Tour mit der Bad Honnefer Fähre auf die andere Rheinseite nach Rolandseck um von dort aus den Anstieg auf den Rolandsbogen in Angriff zu nehmen.



 

 



Weiter gings über Niederbachem an den Obstfeldern vorbei in den Kottenforst, am Marienforst vorbei weiter Richtung Forsthaus Venne. Dort über schmale Pfade Richtung Annabergergut weiter zur Uniklink wo wir nochmals einen schönen Überblick über die Bonner Skyline incl. Posttower werfen konnten.



 

 

 

Mir hats richtig viel Spaß gemacht außerdem gabs satt Punkte für den WP, es gab feine Aussichten auf das nächtlich Siebengebirge und die Bonner Skyline, das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt. 
Ein Vermutstropfen bleibt trotzdem ..... Die Tomburger haben natürlich doppelt gepunktet    

Hier zu guter Letzt noch das Profil der heutigen Tour (incl. warmfahren am Rhein et is ja schließlich WP     )






Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Daywalker74 (8. November 2005)

Sehr schöne Runde mit feinen Aussichten  

Mein Highlight war die Abfahrt vom Rodderberg bei noch ganz spärlichem Tageslicht: Im Vordergrund die abfahrenden Biker von der freien Bergkuppe- im Hintergrund in derAbenddämmerung: Die Skyline von Bonn


----------



## Enrgy (8. November 2005)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Hier zu guter Letzt noch das Profil der heutigen Tour (incl. warmfahren am Rhein et is ja schließlich WP


Sowenig Hm pro Km seid ihr das ganze Jahr nicht gefahren - WP machts möglich!


----------



## M.Panzer (9. November 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Sowenig Hm pro Km seid ihr das ganze Jahr nicht gefahren - WP machts möglich!




Na da wären wir uns ja fast noch begegnet. Da ich gegen 17 Uhr den Weg zum Bogen des Rolands hoch gefahren bin. Ich hätte euch dann noch einen feinen Trail am Rodderberg zeigen können. Bis dann Gruß Micha.

P.s.: Hey Volker sieh dir das Diagram mal genau an die letzte Abfahrt verging dann aber wie im Flug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teejunkie (16. November 2005)

Hallo Bonner&Co,

fahre am Sonntag im Siebengebirge, einfaches Touring oder anspruchsvolle
Trails mache ich mit! Strecke ist noch unklar  Irgendwie werden wir
schon hinfinden    Tour auch im LastMinuteBiking!

TEejunkie


----------



## Spooky (29. November 2005)

Huhu,

am Donnerstag steht die nächste Nachtfahrt im Siebengebirge an. Weiß noch nicht so genau wo´s hingehen wird, erst mal schauen ob sich überhaupt jemand einträgt   

Hier geht´s zum Termin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1760


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Enrgy (30. November 2005)

Vielleicht kennt sie ja schon der ein oder andere, finde die Links trotzdem recht nützlich, um die Wetterlage online vor Ort zuerkunden:

http://www.loewenburger-hof.de/webcam/cam1-archiv.html

http://www.blatzheim.com/Webcam.168.0.html?&no_cache=1

http://www.seminaris.de/webcam/badhonnef/index.html



mehr Links der Gegend auf:

http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3&PRG=citycam&LANG=de&WMO=10518


----------



## Splash (30. November 2005)

War heute mal wieder ein wenig im 7GB unterwegs und konnte die Abendstimmung am Himmerich geniessen.


 







Nachdem der Schnee abgeschmolzen ist, ists im 7GB leider sehr matschig/rutschig. Macht aber dennoch Spass ...

Mit dem Nightride morgen klappt bei mir leider nicht, da beruflich eingebunden. Würde aber bei nächster Gelegenheit gerne mal mitkommen. Sonst bin ich ja eher Bergstarter ...


----------



## Redking (2. Dezember 2005)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu,
> 
> am Donnerstag steht die nächste Nachtfahrt im Siebengebirge an. Weiß noch nicht so genau wo´s hingehen wird, erst mal schauen ob sich überhaupt jemand einträgt
> 
> ...



Danke Marco, 
dies war der heftigste Nightride, den ich je gemacht habe!    

Auf dem Heimweg ereilte mich auf deiner Straße noch ein Dorn, der den Schaluch zerstach und in Bonn-Beul war dann die Luft raus!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Spooky (2. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Marco,
> dies war der heftigste Nightride, den ich je gemacht habe!
> 
> Auf dem Heimweg ereilte mich auf deiner Straße noch ein Dorn, der den Schaluch zerstach und in Bonn-Beul war dann die Luft raus!
> ...


Morgen Klaus,

na hauptsache es hat Spaß gemacht   

Mir hats auf jeden gefallen und ich war froh nicht alleine fahren zu müssen. Macht doch irgendwie mehr Laune in Begleitung, ...   


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (6. Januar 2006)

Tach zusammen,

ich werde morgen vormittag so zwischen 11:00 und 12:00 Uhr von Köwi mit dem Bike Richtung Ahrtal starten. Wollte evtl. den Rotweinwanderweg komplett abfahren, wird also eine längere Tour.

Bei Interesse einfach hier antworten oder ne kurze PM schicken, den Treffpunkt könnte man dann kurzfristig absprechen.


VG
Marco


----------



## Spooky (15. März 2006)

TzTzTz, ... Da find ich den guten alten 7Gebirgsgeschichten-Fred auf Seite 4 wieder.  

Hat zwar nur entfernt was mit dem 7G zu tun, aber trotzdem, ...

Ich werde Samstag vormittag so zwischen 9 und 10 Uhr Richtung Daun aufbrechen. Unter anderem möchte (oder besser gesagt werde) ich dort den Lieserpfad (ohne weitere Diskussion  ) und ggf. eine Runde um die Maare in Angriff nehmen.

Kartenmaterial und ein einigermaßen gut funktionierender Orientierungssinn sind vorhanden, da ich jedoch bislang nur zu Fuß in dem Gebiet unterwegs war wirds wohl eine Explorertour (einige Verfahrer incl.) .

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich habe noch Platz für ein Bike incl. Fahrer. Wer also Lust hat mich zu begleiten möge sein Interesse bitte hier kundtun. Geht natürlich auch mit eigenem Fahrzeug und ggf. Treffpunkt in Daun.

VG
Marco


----------



## Spooky (21. März 2006)

Hier gibt´s ein paar Fotos zur Lieserpfad-Tour vom Samstag und der Brohltal-Tour am Sonntag:

http://www.mnietz.de/Fotoalbum/index.php


VG
Marco


----------



## Splash (21. März 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gibt´s ein paar Fotos zur Lieserpfad-Tour vom Samstag und der Brohltal-Tour am Sonntag:
> 
> http://www.mnietz.de/Fotoalbum/index.php
> 
> ...



Schöne Bilder dabei !   Gerade das Thema Lieserpfad wird mit den Bildern wieder angehaucht ...


----------



## Spooky (22. März 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Bilder dabei !   Gerade das Thema Lieserpfad wird mit den Bildern wieder angehaucht ...


Der Pfad ist schon eine ziemlich geile Strecke  

Ich werde denn auf jeden Fall demnächst nochmal fahren, werde das dann wieder hier ankündigen. Meld´ dich dann einfach, wir könnten dann ja auch zusammen dahin fahren.


----------



## Holzlarer (29. März 2006)

> Hier gibt´s ein paar Fotos zur Lieserpfad-Tour vom Samstag und der Brohltal-Tour am Sonntag:
> 
> http://www.mnietz.de/Fotoalbum/index.php
> 
> ...



jau sind wirklich schöne bilder. wollte demnächst auch ins brohltal fahren, allerdings wollte ich hin den jakobsweg ab kottenforst bis zum vinxtbachtal fahren, dann zum rhein runter und das brohltal hinauf und dann entscheiden was konditionsmässig noch geht. weiss denn einer wie leicht oder schwer der jakobsweg bis dahin zum fahren ist und ob sich das vinxtbachtal überhaupt lohnt(auch landschaftlich)?



war die tage noch was im 7gb und dachte schon, ich hätte nen schönen trail gefunden, musste dann leider feststellen das dieser im nichts verläuft. sah doch ganz vielversprechend aus, oder?


 

 

 



bin dann noch den nücker-felsenweg gefahren, naja unten 2 steile stücke nichts für meine cross-reifen, dornheckensee und blauer see verlassen im regen, hier bloss nicht vom hauptweg fahren, was da an taschentüchern und kondomresten rumliegt ist echt ekelhaft, vor allem wenn man bedenkt das dort auch familien spazieren und kleine kinder ja gerne alles aufheben.  da muss die stadt echt mal was machen!!  

 



dann noch etliche wege in der kassler heide gefahren bis der schlamm mich in die knie gezwungen hat. und ein kleines wettrennen


----------



## Handlampe (29. März 2006)

Holzlarer schrieb:
			
		

> jau sind wirklich schöne bilder. wollte demnächst auch ins brohltal fahren, allerdings wollte ich hin den jakobsweg ab kottenforst bis zum vinxtbachtal fahren, dann zum rhein runter und das brohltal hinauf und dann entscheiden was konditionsmässig noch geht. weiss denn einer wie leicht oder schwer der jakobsweg bis dahin zum fahren ist und ob sich das vinxtbachtal überhaupt lohnt(auch landschaftlich)?



Bis Schalkenbach gibt es fahrtechnisch nicht viele Schwierigkeiten- Eine schöne Serpentinenabfahrt von der Landskrone und eine Serpentinenauffahrt zum Neuenahrer Berg- danach hauptsächlich breite Forstwege und nochmal eine schöne Abfahrt nach Schalkenbach. 
Durch das Vinxtbachtal verläuft ja eigentlich eine asphaltierte Straße- wenn du das magst? Mit dem Rennrad ist dieses teilweise schmale Strässchen sehr nett zu fahren- wenig Verkehr- landschaftlich schön.
Ab Gönnersdorf war ich auch schon mit dem MTB Richtung Rhein unterwegs. Die Wege führen dann immer wieder aus dem Tal hinaus- und ein wenig Pfadfinder muss man auch spielen. 
Wenn du durch das Brohltal fährst kann ich dir emfehlen hinter dem Tönnissteiner Sprudel den Brohltalweg zu verlassen und nach Kell hoch zu fahren (der Trail hoch ist zwar ein wenig zäh, dafür gibt es nachher eine herrliche Abfahrt zur Klinik Bad Tönnisstein)


----------



## Spooky (30. März 2006)

Holzlarer schrieb:
			
		

> jau sind wirklich schöne bilder. wollte demnächst auch ins brohltal fahren, allerdings wollte ich hin den jakobsweg ab kottenforst bis zum vinxtbachtal fahren, dann zum rhein runter und das brohltal hinauf und dann entscheiden was konditionsmässig noch geht. weiss denn einer wie leicht oder schwer der jakobsweg bis dahin zum fahren ist und ob sich das vinxtbachtal überhaupt lohnt(auch landschaftlich)?


Hi,

so eine ähnliche Tour bin ich vor zwei Wochen gefahren, Fotos dazu gibts hier: 

http://www.mnietz.de/Fotoalbum/categories.php?cat_id=4&sessionid=1ea9b830192b9f697373888931c86290

Bin von Königswinter am Rhein entlang bis Brohl-Lützing dann durchs Brohltal hoch bis Maria Laach von da aus dann den Jakobsweg bis Remagen und den Rest wieder am Rhein entlang zurück.

Also das Brohltal ist auf jeden Fall einen Ausflug wert, landschaflich traumhaft  

Das Stück Asphalt durch Wassenach hoch zum See kann man verschmerzen, Die Wege rund um den Laacher See fand ich ebenfalls genial

Na ja, und dann der Jakobsweg. Den fand ich eigentlich erst ab dem Neuenahrer Berg so richtig gut. Die beiden von Uwe genannten Serpentinen machen richtig Laune. Dazwischen ist für meinen Geschmack ein bisserl viel WAB und Asphalt drin.


PS: Wollte am Samstag evtl. nochmal den Rotweinwanderweg in Angriff nehmen, irgendwer Interesse ???


VG
Marco


----------



## Enrgy (30. März 2006)

Holzlarer schrieb:
			
		

> j... was da an taschentüchern und kondomresten rumliegt ist echt ekelhaft, vor allem wenn man bedenkt das dort auch familien spazieren und kleine kinder ja gerne alles aufheben.  da muss die stadt echt mal was machen!! ...


...genau, sperren für Familien mit Kindern!


----------



## Holzlarer (31. März 2006)

Dank eurer hinweise und da ich mit einem arbeitskollege fahren werde, hab ich die planung so umgestellt, das wir hin doch am rhein bis brohl fahren werden, dort dann ins brohltal und dann den längeren weg um den see und vorher natürlich auch nach kell hoch  (ach ja, die wolfsschlucht soll auch dabei sein). zurück fährt mein kollege nach koblenz und ich den jakobsweg(die wab und der asphalt kommen mir konditionsmässig bestimmt entgegen) in den kottenforst und von da nach bonn zurück. hoffe nur das das wetter(und die arbeit) nächste woche mitspielen. 



> Zitat von *Spooky:*
> PS: Wollte am Samstag evtl. nochmal den Rotweinwanderweg in Angriff nehmen, irgendwer Interesse ???



schade dieses we geht nicht, nächsten sa würde passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (31. März 2006)

Holzlarer schrieb:
			
		

> Dank eurer hinweise und da ich mit einem arbeitskollege fahren werde, hab ich die planung so umgestellt, das wir hin doch am rhein bis brohl fahren werden, dort dann ins brohltal und dann den längeren weg um den see und vorher natürlich auch nach kell hoch  (ach ja, die wolfsschlucht soll auch dabei sein). zurück fährt mein kollege nach koblenz und ich den jakobsweg(die wab und der asphalt kommen mir konditionsmässig bestimmt entgegen) in den kottenforst und von da nach bonn zurück. hoffe nur das das wetter(und die arbeit) nächste woche mitspielen.


Na dann wünsch ich euch viel Spaß auf der Tour.  



> schade dieses we geht nicht, nächsten sa würde passen



Ich glaub bei dem sch... Wetter habe ich auch keine Lust auf so ne lange Tour. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch was fürs nächste WE.


VG
Marco


----------



## Spooky (15. April 2006)

Huhu,

irgendwer Interesse an einer lockeren 7G-Tour (oder Kottenforst) am Ostermontag ?


Gruß
Marco


----------



## 7bergezwerg (16. April 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu,
> 
> irgendwer Interesse an einer lockeren 7G-Tour (oder Kottenforst) am Ostermontag ?
> 
> ...



Hallo Marco,
was verstehst Du unter einer lockeren Tour?

Gruß
Lissy


----------



## Spooky (16. April 2006)

7bergezwerg schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marco,
> was verstehst Du unter einer lockeren Tour?
> 
> Gruß
> Lissy


Hi Lissy,

bin da recht flexibel, dachte so an 2-3Stunden mit so um die 25-30km. Wobei die Tour auch jederzeit verlängert (oder auch verkürzt) werden könnte.

Wollte morgen so gegen 14:00 Uhr ab Köwi starten. 


Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## 7bergezwerg (16. April 2006)

Schade, das ist leider zu spät, wir wollten bereits vormittags los. Wir starten
wohl ca. 10:00 Uhr in Bonn-Nord und arbeiten uns dann südwärts vor. Vielleicht sehen wir uns. Zwei Scott-Räder mit Greenhorns drauf.
Schönen Montag
Lissy


----------



## Spooky (19. April 2006)

Morgen gibt´s mal wieder eine Feierabendrunde durchs Siebengebirge, also
bitte kräftig eintragen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2310


Ciao
Marco


----------



## tommy1813 (24. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

heute möchte ich über die durchaus freundlichen "älteren" Wanderer aus dem 7Gebirge berichten.

War gestern im Ennert unterwegs, bin Pützchen hoch, rein in den Wald und Richtung Ennert Parkplätze, von da aus nen schönen breiten Weg runter, max. km/h 52.

Da ich die Runde öfter fahre habe ich mich gestern gefreut als ich sah, dass die lieben Wanderer sehen wollten, ob ich meinen Bunny schon richtig drauf habe und haben mir einen fetten Baumstamm in den Weg gelegt. ...puh...geschafft....

weiter ging es den Weg hinunter....vor der nächsten Kurve schön abbremsen auf fast Schrittgeschwindigkeit um niemanden zu gefährden und da sah ich auch schon die jubelnde Rentnertruppe, ca. 5 an der Zahl, alle wild schreiend und die Stöcke erhebend...man war das ein erlebnis....habe mich gefühlt wie bei ner Zieleinfahrt in kleiner Runde....Danke an die lieben Wanderes für diese einmalige Erlebnis....leider konnte ich eure Wortlaute nicht ganz verstehen, da ich meinen mp3-player aufhatte, aber danke an die Omi die am lautesten geschrien hatte und das dir aufgefallen ist, dass mein Bike so schmutzig war.....Sauerei vs. Dirtbike....die Oma hats drauf, nur mit dem Englischen noch nicht 

vg
tommy

PS: und viele Grüße an die 2 vom örtlichen grün-weißen Trachtenverein ;-)

---------------
Ich halte mich nach DIMB, hinterlasse keine Spuren, gefährde niemanden und fahre vorrausschauend und distanziere mich von denjenigen, die querfeldein durch das gebüsch hakken....


----------



## Spooky (3. Mai 2006)

Und die nächste Feierabenrunde, diesmal für sehr Kurzentschlossenen   steht an:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2396


VG
Marco


----------



## Holzlarer (3. Mai 2006)

hm, "leichte trails und gemässigtes tempo" wäre ja genau richtig für mich gewesen ,obwohl 1000hm!!  leider wirklich für sehr kurzentschlossene und obwohl mi eigentlich gut pass geht es heute leider nicht.

andere frage: fährt einer aus bonn am So die mayen-tour mit handlampe? habe mal die zugverbindung herausgesucht und vielleicht kann man sich am bonn-hbf treffen und sich das we-ticket teilen. (oder gibts in nem anderen thread info dazu?)

Bonn Hbf  So, 07.05.06  *ab  09:27  *3   RB 11919 RegionalBahn
Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglich 
Andernach  So, 07.05.06  an  10:12  1  
Andernach  So, 07.05.06  ab  10:27  3   TR 84121 TRANS REGIO
Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglich, TransRegio Deutsche Regionalbahn GmbH 
Mayen Ost  So, 07.05.06  *an  10:53  *3  
Dauer: 1:26; fährt täglich  Preis: 12,20 EUR

gruss dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

danke an meine beiden Mitfahrer Tobias (harzerbergziege) und Achim (mjk). Ich fand das war heute eine schöne Runde in flüssigen Tempo. Zusammengekommen sind bei mir: 36km, knappe 800hm und ein total langsamer    17er Schnitt. 

Freue mich schon auf ne Wiederholung  


Grüße
Marco


----------



## talybont (3. Mai 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> 36km, knappe 800hm und ein total langsamer    17er Schnitt.


Hi Marco,

war aber sehr gemütlich . Solltest aml lieber wieder mit den Tomburgern fahren!

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Spooky (4. Mai 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Marco,
> 
> war aber sehr gemütlich . Solltest aml lieber wieder mit den Tomburgern fahren!
> 
> ...


Hi Armin,

nichts lieber als das, nur dazu bräuchte ich erstmal nen neuen Job.   Bin zur Zeit fast permanent auf Rufbereitschaft und muß im Falle eines Falles innerhalb einer Stunde in Meckenheim sein. Damit fällt leider ein Großteil der TT-Touren, (auch die am Sonnatg in Mayen) für mich flach.

Wann bist du denn mal wieder im 7G? Melde dich mal, wir könnten dann ja nochmal ne gemeinsame Runde drehen.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Handlampe (4. Mai 2006)

Holzlarer schrieb:
			
		

> Bonn Hbf  So, 07.05.06  *ab  09:27  *3   RB 11919 RegionalBahn
> Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglich
> Andernach  So, 07.05.06  an  10:12  1
> Andernach  So, 07.05.06  ab  10:27  3   TR 84121 TRANS REGIO
> ...



Hi Dirk

Wir sitzen schon ab Roisdorf in diesem Zug. Warscheinlich haben wir dann auch noch einen Platz auf unserem WE-Ticket frei. Gib mir mal deine Handynr., dann kann ich dich vorher nochmal kurz anrufen



P.S. 

Ich wollte morgen nach der Arbeit noch etwas im 7Gebirge herumturnen.


----------



## Spooky (4. Mai 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte morgen nach der Arbeit noch etwas im 7Gebirge herumturnen.


Wann genau ?


----------



## Handlampe (4. Mai 2006)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Wann genau ?



Hi Marco

....hat sich für morgen doch erledigt, werde wohl doch noch ein wenig um Mayen herumturnen....hab soviele Trails gestern gesehen.....die muß ich unbedingt noch ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven-hornets (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo erstmal,

wollt mir hier auch mal den Ärger von der Seele schreiben. 

Naja, auf jeden Fall war ich gestern im 7G unterwegs, das versuch ich zwar am WE zu vermeiden, wetterbedingt hab ich mich dann aber spontan zu einer Tour vor meiner Haustür aufgemacht.

Also, irgendwann fahr ich wirklich gemütlich und langsam einen einen ca. 4m breiten Waldweg hoch und seh in der Ferne schon 4 Spaziergänger nebeneinander hergehen. Ich dacht so, die machen bestimmt gleich Platz, aber nix da. Kurz bevor ich dann mit einem von Ihnen kollidiert bin, ist er dann    doch demonstrativ langsam zur Seite gewichen. Das ärgert mich schon...

Vom Hörensagen weiss ich, dass es auf den verbotenen schmalen Pfaden diese Probleme nicht gibt. Ich kenne da jemand, der genau diese Wege bevorzugt und immer noch fährt. 
Und der hat mir veraten: Nicht nur, dass man auf diesen Wegen auch am WE so gut wie nie einen Fußgänger antrifft. Und wenn doch, verhalten sich diese dann sogar noch recht freundlich und machen aufmunternde Anmerkungen, machen sogar den Weg frei, auch wenn der Biker anhält und die Wanderer vorbeilassen möchte.
So geschehen auch an diesem WE, wie gesagt weiss ich getz nur vom Hörensagen. 

Fazit: Viel Ärger auf erlaubten Wegen, kein Ärger auf verbotenen Wegen, was soll ich da nur machen....

???

Achim


----------



## Airhaenz (30. Mai 2006)

seven-hornets schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo erstmal,
> 
> wollt mir hier auch mal den Ärger von der Seele schreiben.
> 
> ...




Hi Achim,

ähnliche Beobachtungen/Einwende wie du, habe ich auch gemacht, und auch an die zuständige Regierungsbehörde geschickt bevor die Wegbreitenverordnung in Rahmen des EU FFH Gesetztes in Kraft trat.
Der einzige Kommentar der Bezirksregierung war, dass das Ziel des FFH Gesetztes (das nichts mit Nutzerkonflikten zu tun hat - nur Naturschutz!!!), nicht ohne Verbot von Radfahren auf unbefestigten Wegen erreicht werden könnte.
Praktisch gesehen eine sehr traurige Angelegenheit, weil wir Biker dadurch auf Wege gezwungen werden, die sehr stark von allen Nutzergruppen frequentiert sind.
Ebenso hatte ich auf die Flurschäden hingewiesen, die bei Räumarbeiten entstehen und in keinerlei Verhältnis zu den Schäden stehen die Biker anrichten..
Bleibt als Fazit: Ich bike jetzt illegal - wenn man sich ordentlich benimmt ist das durchaus noch geduldet(habe schon mit VSS Naturparkwächter auf einem 0,5 Meter breiten Weg getroffen und gesprochen: Kein Problem, wenn man auf den Wegen bleibt und Wandere im Schritttempo passiert bzw absteigt.)
Allerdings bin ich auch bereit meine Rechtschutzversicherung mal einzusetzten, wenn es ein Knöllchen geben würde..

Was mich weiterhin nervt sind die Bikerkollegen die auf den legalen Forstautobahnen mit Tempo 30+ an Wanderen und bergauffahrenden Radfahren vorbeipreschen, (Polemik Modus An)nur damit ihr Puls im richtigen Trainingbereich bleibt(Polemik Modus Aus) - so gesehen am Samstag.

Ride On!!

Jochen


----------



## Splash (16. Juli 2006)

Also also .. verkommt der gute 7Gebirgsgeschichten-Fred doch tatsächlich auf die vierte Seite. Da muss man doch glatt was dran machen. Heute trafen sich für eine kleine Tour zu machen
Andreas @Andreas-MTB
Frank @Cheetah
Klaus @REDKING
und meine Wenigkeit ...

Start war diesmal Bad Honnef Rottbitze. Von dort aus ging es dann am Himberger See vorbei zum Leyberg, wo bereits die ersten Fragen aufkamen, wer sich denn einen Berg leihen würde und warum dieser nicht richtig schreiben könne. Die Fahrt ging dann anschliessend weiter zum Aua Gottes. Ursprünglich hiess es ja Auge Gottes, aber nachdem Frank sich dort vor kurzem auch nett gewicklet hat (letztes Jahr war ich es), wurde es kurzerhand umgetauft. 

Und hier noch die paar wenigen Bilder:



























Nach kurzer Pause fuhren wir auf breiten Wegen zur Breiten Heide um von dort aus wieder zum Auge Gottes hochzutrampeln. Dort gab es eine kurze Einlage in Heimatkunde an der Abschussrampe der V1-Raketen. Dann ging es wieder auf einem anderen Weg zur Breiten Heide und weiter talwärts nach Rheinbreitbach.  Dann am Rhein entlang zur Fahrrad Galerrie. Eigentlich ging es nur ums beschauen der Öffnungszeiten, aber so wurde es zu einem Bummel durch den Insolvenzverkauf. Aber da shoppen ja durchaus hungrig machen kann, ging es weiter nach Königswinter, wo Frank sich seinen sehnsüchtig herbeigesehnten Döner gönnen konnte. Die anderen anwesenden gönnten sich statt dessen ein Eis. Dort trennte sich auch Andreas von uns, da dieser am Rhein entlang heimwärts fahren wollte. Frank sich dann, durch seinen Döner gestärkt, als Zwillingsbrunder von Udo Bölts und schickte den Rest am Adenauergrab vorbei zum Löwenburger Hof. Von dort aus ging es via Stellweg, Servatiuskapelle wieder nach Rottbitze zurück.


----------



## Spooky (17. Juli 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Also also .. verkommt der gute 7Gebirgsgeschichten-Fred doch tatsächlich auf die vierte Seite. Da muss man doch glatt was dran machen.


Könnte vielleicht daran liegen, das es mittlerweile einen zweiten Fred zu Touren im 7G gibt


----------

